# L'arte dello sfescio



## Foglia (8 Luglio 2018)

Dopo l'arte dello sfascio ben evidente per effetto del tradimento, vi voglio chiedere consiglio sull'arte dello sfescio .

L'arte di sbolognare, perché evidentemente ho un problema di comunicazione io, me ne sono accorta 

Ricordate che vi ho parlato del fastidio provato con il padre di un amichetto di mio figlio, che spesso ha lanciato messaggi ambigui (che in sé son fastidiosi), e che - saputo (non da me) della mia separazione - ha provato ad inscenare una tragedia napoletana?

Quello. Era da un po' che non l'ho più visto.

Venerdì sera (questo fine settimana sono libera), mentre ero spaparanzata sul letto a leggere il forum (sì... mi avete portato sfiga ) mi arriva un messaggio:

"Ciao come va? Dove sei? Non ti vedo ma possiamo incontrarci se vuoi. Posso venire anche a casa se vuoi". :singleeye:

Al che gli rispondo (riassumo) che mio figlio ed io passiamo poco dalle parti in cui abita perché preferiamo altri parchetti meno assolati. Gli chiedo se suo figlio sta bene, gli dico che comunque sono mooooolto incasinata , e concludo salutando anche sua moglie :carneval:.

A me pareva chiaro anche senza dirgli "vai a cagare". E invece no. Perché lui continua e mi scrive che sua moglie e suo figlio sono partiti, e mi aggiorna su quello che ha fatto. Importanti novità su cui rispondo laconicamente all'incirca "buon per te!", e gli dico che quando suo figlio ritornerà organizziamo di vederci col mio. E chiudo.


Poco fa ricevo questo altro messaggio:

"Vuoi dire che non riusciamo a vederci, io e te, prima di settembre ottobre?! Non ci credo (loro tornano a metà settembre)".

Ragazzi, sotto con le risposte (aiutatemi ):mexican:. Ovviamente prima di stasera non avrò letto il messaggio, e quindi non risponderò.
Però quello che mi interessa capire è anche altro.
Ma veramente le risposte che ho dato venerdì lasciano spazio? Sono stata ambigua? Al di là che lo spazio se lo è comunque preso, ed è un dato oggettivo.

Fatemi capire, perché è una cosa che mi aiuta non solo in questo frangente. Io di solito sono per la chiarezza. Per il capire. Qui o è lui a non capire, o sono io poco chiara. Di solito evito le risposte trancianti perché, come in questo caso, mi dispiace comunque essere scostante, o maleducata. Non ho motivo per evitare che mio figlio veda il suo amichetto, o per litigare e finire ad incrociarsi e non salutarsi più. Però vorrei essere chiara.
Ogni consiglio è ben accetto, al di là dell'aspetto comico della vicenda (sì... perché ad una certa la butto anche sul ridere).
Grazie


----------



## Nocciola (8 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Dopo l'arte dello sfascio ben evidente per effetto del tradimento, vi voglio chiedere consiglio sull'arte dello sfescio .
> 
> L'arte di sbolognare, perché evidentemente ho un problema di comunicazione io, me ne sono accorta
> 
> ...


Lui fa finta di non capire.
Io sono per la chiarezza non equivocabile mai “ non vedo motivi per incontrarci soli e soprattutto farlo all’oscuro da tua moglie. I nostri figli amano giocare insieme. Aspettiamo il ritorno di tuo figlio così potranno di nuovo giocare insieme. Buon estate (con sorriso finale)”


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2018)

Pensa che sei affamata e che a forza di insistere almeno un toast lo mangerai.


----------



## Foglia (8 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Lui fa finta di non capire.
> Io sono per la chiarezza non equivocabile mai “ non vedo motivi per incontrarci soli e soprattutto farlo all’oscuro da tua moglie. I nostri figli amano giocare insieme. Aspettiamo il ritorno di tuo figlio così potranno di nuovo giocare insieme. Buon estate (con sorriso finale)”


Eh. Grazie di essere intervenuta, perché in effetti so che sei per la chiarezza più assoluta, e cercavo la tua risposta. Mi costa un po' mandarla così, perché per mia natura sono più soft.


----------



## Foglia (8 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensa che sei affamata e che a forza di insistere almeno un toast lo mangerai.


Pure io ho avuto l'impressione che lui lo pensi.


----------



## Foglia (8 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensa che sei affamata e che a forza di insistere almeno un toast lo mangerai.


In tutto questo, Bruni voglio pure la tua risposta


----------



## Foglia (8 Luglio 2018)

*comunque*

Se non vi sembra che sono stata IO equivoca (e quindi a lasciargli spazio, il che stimolerebbe un certo tipo di riflessione) quasi quasi gli rispondo che fino alla mia partenza avrò tantissimo da fare, e che quindi temo ci si rivedrà solo al rientro dei bimbi.
Che vi pare?
se poi lui anche così vuole vederci spazio, in fin dei conti forse in questo caso non è neanche un mio problema


----------



## disincantata (8 Luglio 2018)

Non mi e' chiaro perche' ha fatto 'casino' quando ha saputo della tua  separazione.

Puoi dirgli che non hai tempo di uscire con lui per stare il più possibile con tuo figlio, e che non mancher' occasione quando sara' possibile vedervi tutti insieme, anche, e sottolinea anche, con sua moglie.


----------



## Foglia (8 Luglio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non mi e' chiaro perche' ha fatto 'casino' quando ha saputo della tua  separazione.
> 
> Puoi dirgli che non hai tempo di uscire con lui per stare il più possibile con tuo figlio, e che non mancher' occasione quando sara' possibile vedervi tutti insieme, anche, e sottolinea anche, con sua moglie.


Riassumo brevemente.

Un bel dì lo incrociai (avevamo i rispettivi figli) e mi disse prendendomi a parte "Senti maaaaa..... E' vero quallo che si dice su di te"?
Morale, aveva saputo della mia separazione da un'altra mamma (che evidentemente non aveva di meglio da raccontare che i fatti miei, e immagino pure chi possa essere stata ). Io quando lo incontravo non gliene avevo mai fatto parola.
E vabbè, passi anche la mancanza di sensibilità nel tacere quello che all'evidenza l'altra parte non ha voglia di condividere con te. Quando gli ho risposto di sì ha iniziato con frasi del tipo "non ci credo!", "è assurdo!", "ma sei proprio sicura?". Roba così. Per poi spingersi a definire "povero" mio figlio. E a chiedere particolari che non avevo nessuna voglia di mettere in discussione con lui. Insomma, una reazione che ho trovato assolutamente fuori luogo da parte sua.
La moglie esce pochissimo di casa. E' straniera, parla poco italiano, non lavora. E' giovanissima. Dipende da lui in tutto e per tutto. Non è affar mio, ma ove anche scoprisse di avere le corna (senza dubbio uno che fa così te le mette) non credo avrebbe spazi di libertà nel valutare se lasciarlo o tenerselo. E il bello in tutto questo è che lui tra le righe (ma neanche troppo), o meglio tra un sorriso e un sospiro, se ne lamenta (la cucina, le pulizie di casa, le abitudini. Etc. etc.). Non gli ho mai dato corda.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Eh. Grazie di essere intervenuta, perché in effetti so che sei per la chiarezza più assoluta, e cercavo la tua risposta. Mi costa un po' mandarla così, perché per mia natura sono più soft.


L’essere soft funziona con persone che non  vogliono approfittarsi di te o che sono intelligenti. Ti sembra questo il caso?
Per me spesso l’eseere Soft porta a essere ambigue e a lasciare margini


----------



## Nocciola (8 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Se non vi sembra che sono stata IO equivoca (e quindi a lasciargli spazio, il che stimolerebbe un certo tipo di riflessione) quasi quasi gli rispondo che fino alla mia partenza avrò tantissimo da fare, e che quindi temo ci si rivedrà solo al rientro dei bimbi.
> Che vi pare?
> se poi lui anche così vuole vederci spazio, in fin dei conti forse in questo caso non è neanche un mio problema


Risposta che dà speranza per uno che cerca speranza
Non è un “non mi interessa vederti da sola”
Non riesco a capire perché non essere dirette. Non vuol dire essere maleducate eh


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> In tutto questo, Bruni voglio pure la tua risposta


Concordo con Nocciola.
Io sarei anche più cattiva... esplicitando quello che penso.
”Tu credi che mi senta tanto sola o abbia tanto bisogno di sesso da ridurmi con il papà di un amico di xxxx (nome di tuo figlio) ?”


----------



## Foglia (8 Luglio 2018)

"Mi spiace, ma non ho tempo prima della mia partenza. Senz'altro a settembre sarà più facile vederci, visto che i nostri figli giocano volentieri insieme. Buona estate "

(grazie [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] :inlove:, perché ho "temperato" la tua risposta, ma ne ho attinto largamente).

In effetti mi sono resa conto che stare a rimuginare e a farmi paranoie sulla efficacia della mia comunicazione era inutile. Quindi rimaneva solo una banalissima roba da "sfesciare".. Mi rendo conto di essere impacciata sotto questo aspetto. Tanto mi viene naturale una risposta al lavoro, o tra amici, o in famiglia, quanto purtroppo sono molto goffa quando in mezzo entrano differenti aspetti di relazione. E' stato un buono spunto per riflettere, comunque.

Al di là di questo, o mi piglio ottantenni vedovi, o perfetti deficienti, vorrà pur dire qualcosa, no?


----------



## Foglia (8 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo con Nocciola.
> Io sarei anche più cattiva... esplicitando quello che penso.
> ”Tu credi che mi senta tanto sola o abbia tanto bisogno di sesso da ridurmi con il papà di un amico di xxxx (nome di tuo figlio) ?”


Io non ce la farei mai, almeno senza volermi porre in modalità litigio


----------



## Marjanna (8 Luglio 2018)

Non dovevi neppure chiedere del figlio. Zero comunicazione. Non devi dargli alcun gancio. Non fare mai domande. Non devi dire niente di te, di tuo figlio, di vostri spostamenti. Deve trovarsi a fare un dialogo da solo. Così mollerà.
Ora non rispondergli più o devi trovare una forma sintetica e fredda.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io non ce la farei mai, almeno senza volermi porre in modalità litigio


Comunque quando mi è capitato...al tizio, padre di 4 figli di cui uno dell’età del mio, quando mi aveva chiesto di prendere un caffè, avevo risposto “senz’altro Paola mi invita spesso” ...non mi ha più invitato neanche lei.


----------



## Foglia (8 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque quando mi è capitato...al tizio, padre di 4 figli di cui uno dell’età del mio, quando mi aveva chiesto di prendere un caffè, avevo risposto “senz’altro Paola mi invita spesso” ...non mi ha più invitato neanche lei.


Eh, ma infatti più o meno è quello il motivo. Si perde il rapporto di cordialità. Fosse solo per me, chissenefrega, ma mi spiace perdere in spontaneità (poi è inevitabile) quando mio figlio gioca col suo, o quando vedo la moglie. Che (nei limiti costituiti dal fatto che è difficile comunicare) è sempre stata gentile con me. Insomma, è un po' come quando discuti col tuo vicino di casa: tendenzialmente non gli vai a dire che ti augureresti che i suoi chiassosi amici del sabato si riunissero altrove, ma magari quando lo incontri una domanda del tipo "ieri avevi una festa?" gliela butti lì, se poi ti risponde scusandosi per il baccano magari rilanci dicendo "eh, con queste pareti purtroppo occorre fare attenzione perché si sente tutto". Capisco bene che la colpa non è delle pareti.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> "Mi spiace, ma non ho tempo prima della mia partenza. Senz'altro a settembre sarà più facile vederci, visto che i nostri figli giocano volentieri insieme. Buona estate "
> 
> (grazie [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] :inlove:, perché ho "temperato" la tua risposta, ma ne ho attinto largamente).
> 
> ...


Gli hai dato una speranza 
Io mi domanderei perché


----------



## Foglia (8 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Gli hai dato una speranza
> Io mi domanderei perché


Trovi? Allora ho un problema di comunicazione. A livello conscio, posso dirti che non voglio dargli speranze. Non mi piace, ma proprio non mi piace come si pone come persona. Se a livello più inconscio possa trovare gradevole fare per così dire la profumiera non so.... Potrebbe anche essere.

Edit: dimmi però dove leggi questa speranza. Grazie


----------



## Foglia (8 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque quando mi è capitato...al tizio, padre di 4 figli di cui uno dell’età del mio, quando mi aveva chiesto di prendere un caffè, avevo risposto “senz’altro Paola mi invita spesso” ...non mi ha più invitato neanche lei.


Ti ho riletta.
Tu dici che più stai soft, più l'altro comunque respinto si sente di contraccambiare con  "la calunnia e' un venticello"? In effetti non mi pare una risposta pesante, quella che hai dato tu. Anzi, praticamente e' il mio genere di risposta...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Trovi? Allora ho un problema di comunicazione. A livello conscio, posso dirti che non voglio dargli speranze. Non mi piace, ma proprio non mi piace come si pone come persona. Se a livello più inconscio possa trovare gradevole fare per così dire la profumiera non so.... Potrebbe anche essere.
> 
> Edit: dimmi però dove leggi questa speranza. Grazie


Non ti ho detto che fai la profumiera. Direi che sei ben lontana dall’esserlo
Sono molto presa in questo peroiodo può essere letto come “se non lo fossi accetterei”. 
E comunque s settembre avremo modo  di vederci per i figli come dire che avrete la scusa per incontrarvi 
Ripeto non capisco perché dire come stanno le cose debba essere un problema
Non devi mica dargli dello stronzo o dirgli che non vuoi mai più incontrarlo. Semplicemente non ti interessa incontrarlo a due .


----------



## Foglia (8 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ti ho detto che fai la profumiera. Direi che sei ben lontana dall’esserlo
> Sono molto presa in questo peroiodo può essere letto come “se non lo fossi accetterei”.
> E comunque s settembre avremodo di vederci per i figli come dire che avrete la scusa per incontrarvi
> Ripeto non capisco perché dire come stanno le cose debba essere un problema
> Non devi mica dargli dello stronzo o dirgli che non vuoi mai più incontrarlo. Semplicemente non ti interessa incontrarlo a due .


Profumiera l'ho usato in senso sbagliato io  (vedi quanto sono goffa?). Intendevo più che altro una che trae piacere dal lasciare uno in sospeso... E' pure vero che sono cazzi suoi, visto che non sono io a tampinarlo.

Se ci penso, vedo che poi uso degli scudi, sia pure involontariamente. Ci vediamo quando ci sono i nostri figli. Salutami tua moglie. Diamo delle spiegazioni trincerandoci dietro ad altri. Quando la risposta sola e' che non mi va 
Bella discussione, comunque.


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2018)

Ma perchè ti fai carico tu della sua non chiarezza? 

E' lui che non è chiaro, e lancia segnali che possono essere presi in un senso ma costruiti in modo tale per cui se tu, un giorno, dovessi dire ad un'amica "sai che luigino mi ha invitata e così e cosà" e l'amica ne parlasse con lui, lui si potrebbe tranquillamente trincerare dietro al fatto che sei una imbecille che lo ha frainteso. 

Io sarei, e sono, molto diretta n situazioni in cui mi portano in un terreno ambiguo che non desidero. 

Ergo la cosa che chiederei sarebbe, suppergiù, "ma come mai tieni tanto a vederci mentre non ci sono i nostri figli?" 
Che si scopra apertamente. 

Se avessi voglia di giocarci un po' aggiungerei anche se per caso non c'è un qualche problema di cui ha bisogno di parlare. Con la preghiera di non farmi preoccupare. 
Però saprei che sto iniziando a giocare col topolino. E dovrei averne voglia e stimolo. Ossia essere in una fase in cui il mio piacere riguarda il tirar matto l'altro. Per il mio esclusivo piacere.  

Non capisco perchè tu debba architettare modi per tener tutto in ambiguità, finendo poi per chiederti se l'imbecille sei tu. 
O chiarire tu al posto suo. 

Che muova il culo...no? 

Come mai ti difendi?


----------



## Foglia (8 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma perchè ti fai carico tu della sua non chiarezza?
> 
> E' lui che non è chiaro, e lancia segnali che possono essere presi in un senso ma costruiti in modo tale per cui se tu, un giorno, dovessi dire ad un'amica "sai che luigino mi ha invitata e così e cosà" e l'amica ne parlasse con lui, lui si potrebbe tranquillamente trincerare dietro al fatto che sei una imbecille che lo ha frainteso.
> 
> ...


Allora: tieni conto che lui ha già posto le basi per quella che tu chiami fraintendimento da parte mia. Negli sms che mi ha mandato, oltre alle parti che ho trascritto, mi ha accennato a tante novità per lui importanti. Va da sé che a mia domanda risponderebbe  "così parliamo un po'". E se la caverebbe  .
Più ambiguo dell'ambiguo: vengo a casa tua... Sai che ho cambiato lavoro? E sto riverniciando casa.... Ah... E sto pure sistemando la casa dei miei. Ah.... Ma davvero non riusciamo a vederci?
Credo di stare in difesa per questo motivo.
A quel punto che gli dico: fregacazzi del tuo lavoro????


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Allora: tieni conto che lui ha già posto le basi per quella che tu chiami fraintendimento da parte mia. Negli sms che mi ha mandato, oltre alle parti che ho trascritto, mi ha accennato a tante novità per lui importanti. Va da sé che a mia domanda risponderebbe  "così parliamo un po'". E se la caverebbe  .
> Più ambiguo dell'ambiguo: vengo a casa tua... Sai che ho cambiato lavoro? E sto riverniciando casa.... Ah... E sto pure sistemando la casa dei miei. Ah.... Ma davvero non riusciamo a vederci?
> Credo di stare in difesa per questo motivo.
> A quel punto che gli dico: fregacazzi del tuo lavoro????


Ma sì, lui fa il giochino.
Scaricando su di te la gestione. 

Se rispondi male sei una stronza frigida del cazzo che lo fraintende. (povero)
Se abbocchi, sei comunque la zoccola che ci sta. (povero anche in questo caso)

EDIT3: e andrebbe pure bene, se sei TU a decidere che vuoi essere una stronza frigida del cazzo o una troia che ci sta. 
MA se lo decide qualcun altro per te usando il tuo essere come contenitore delle sue frustrazioni, a me, non andrebbe per il cazzo bene. 

Ma di fondo è il vecchio gioco del "la donna decide". 
Quindi che lavori lei. 

E io invece lo metterei in condizione di scoprirsi. 
Così parliamo un po' è una risposta non risposta. E che di nuovo sposta la comunicazione a te. 

Potete parlare anche con i vostri figli presenti (non pensi caro? ). 
Ecco perchè chiederei come mai ha questa esigenza di vedervi senza figli. 

Il giochetto del gatto col topino, lo lascerei a dopo. 
SE ne hai voglia. 
Se non ne hai voglia, fallo spogliare e basta no? Perchè ti devi spogliare tu?? 

Neanche lo cagherei sul vedervi a casa tua. Ci manca solo che devi trovar scuse per invitare a casa tua solo chi hai voglia tu di invitare.

EDIT: anche attaccare è difendersi. Quando si combatte, vince chi usa il ritmo dell'altro e la sua energia rigirandogliela contro e trovando i punti dove si scopre per entrarci e andare a colpo secco. 

EDIT2: non vedo perchè tu debba rispondere a domande per cui non hai il minimo interesse. Nel caso ti voglia parlare del lavoro, sempre se avessi voglia di giocare, potresti chiedergli se ha bisogno di un consiglio legale, e che nel caso dovresti consultare l'agenda dei tuoi impegni per inserire uno spazio per lui....potresti anche aggiungergli che visto il vostro rapporto amicale, non si dovrebbe preoccupare di eventuali costi, se la consulenza non richiede altro che la chiacchierata. MA nel caso, gli faresti comunque un prezzo di favore.  

Insomma....sii un po' stronza. Per il tuo divertimento. 
Questo è un topino, per come si comporta. Trattalo come tale. 
Mica è un leone. :carneval:


----------



## Foglia (8 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma sì, lui fa il giochino.
> Scaricando su di te la gestione.
> 
> Se rispondi male sei una stronza frigida del cazzo che lo fraintende. (povero)
> ...


Prima di avere facilità con la tecnica che dici tu, che è sapere usare la forza dell'altro, devo fare ancora molta palestra. Non che mi sia estranea (al lavoro la applico), e' questo ambito relazionale che però mi e' un po' straniero, attualmente. E mi ci muovo assai male. In effetti mi potrei allenare .
Ma non so come dire: Mi costa un po' fatica.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma sì, lui fa il giochino.
> Scaricando su di te la gestione.
> 
> Se rispondi male sei una stronza frigida del cazzo che lo fraintende. (povero)
> ...


Ma perché perderci tutto sto tempo 
Che pensi quel che vuole di me. A me non interessa incontrarlo da sola. Fine
Mi sembra uno spreco di energie inutili


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Prima di avere facilità con la tecnica che dici tu, che è sapere usare la forza dell'altro, devo fare ancora molta palestra. Non che mi sia estranea (al lavoro la applico), e' questo ambito relazionale che però mi e' un po' straniero, attualmente. E mi ci muovo assai male.* In effetti mi potrei allenare* .
> Ma non so come dire: Mi costa un po' fatica.


E allora il tipo è capitato a fagiuolo 

Non capisco, ovviamente partendo dalla mia prospettiva, perchè come donna mi debba muovere "in difesa" e/o al posto dell'altro. 

Io sono qui. 

Sei tu che mi sei venuto a cercare. 

Quindi non vedo perchè io ti debba levare le castagne dal fuoco. 

Mi sei venuto a cercare. Ok, ti ringrazio. 
(A me lusinga anche essere cercata e non vedo perchè negarmi questa parte del piacere. )

A questo punto, spiega perchè sei venuto e cosa vuoi. 

Sarebbe come se un* mi suona al campanello di casa e poi tocca a me indagare i perchè e i percome. 
Se mi suoni io decido se aprirti o meno. 

E prima di aprirti ti chiedo chi sei e di cosa hai bisogno da me. 

Se me lo dici, e sono soddisfatta della risposta, ok.
In caso contrario, ringrazio e declino. 

Ma se mi suoni e poi mi chiedi di entrare al posto tuo in casa mia...ecco. 
Ti ricordo che io sono già in casa mia. E se vuoi entrare devi avere dei motivi ben validi e convincenti. 

A me sembra molto lineare.


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma perché perderci tutto sto tempo
> Che pensi quel che vuole di me. A me non interessa incontrarlo da sola. Fine
> Mi sembra uno spreco di energie inutili


Pensa che a me sembra uno spreco di energia fare chiarezza al posto dell'altro. 

Mica sono la traduttrice ufficiale dei topolini in cerca di figa. 

Non è quel che pensa lui di me.
MA quel che io penso di me e quel che io decido di me. 

Rispondere facendo chiarezza al posto dell'altro, chiarezza di cui non me ne fotte una beneamata per la verità visto che l'ambiguo è lui, mi sembra fare una fatica inutile. 
(per come sono fatta io, se mi prende in un momento sbagliato, manco cago i suoi messaggi. E proseguo ad aver a che fare con lui lo stesso, per dire. E se mi chiedesse spiegazioni, la risposta sarebbe "perchè io sono così" sorridendo )

Mi cerchi? (e io accetto il tuo cercarmi)
Ecco. Sappimi spiegare i perchè e i percome. 

Se poi mi prendi in un momento in cui ho energie in esubero (e il tuo cercarmi non mi soddisfa), allora diventi il mimo topino. Per il semplice motivo che mi hai fatto venir voglia di giocare con i tuoi comportamenti. 

Se non ho quelle energie, io la vedo come rimanermene comoda in poltrona e chiedere spiegazioni. 
Che ascolto quando ho poi voglia di ascoltarle. 

Ma decido io chi sono. 
E decido io in che posizione pormi. 

Rispondere mettendomi a far chiarezza per me è lasciar decidere all'altro, discendere dall'altro, in che posizione e con quali azioni collocarmi. 

A me non piace discendere. E non mi piace reagire. 
Men che meno mi piace mettermi in una posizione in cui il gradimento dell'altro di me diviene un modo per togliere a me il piacere di essere gradita. E non per conferma. A me piace essere gradita e ringrazio. Praticamente sempre. A volte pure facendo appunti sul modo di esprimere quel gradimento  . 

Poi però decido io cosa farne di quel gradimento. 
E dalla mia poltrona. 

Non in equilibrio su una soglia.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Dopo l'arte dello sfascio ben evidente per effetto del tradimento, vi voglio chiedere consiglio sull'arte dello sfescio .
> 
> L'arte di sbolognare, perché evidentemente ho un problema di comunicazione io, me ne sono accorta
> 
> ...


per me sei stata chiarissima

risposta : vedrai che settembre/ ottobre arrivan presto...il tempo notoriamente vola


----------



## Foglia (8 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma perché perderci tutto sto tempo
> Che pensi quel che vuole di me. A me non interessa incontrarlo da sola. Fine
> Mi sembra uno spreco di energie inutili



In punto logica hai ragione tu, è inequivocabile. la questione si riduce al voglio o non voglio. Con tante sfumature in mezzo però per me, che purtroppo (davvero purtroppo) non sono strutturata come te.

E ricordiamoci una cosa (così riprendo anche il discorso di prima con @_ipazia_ nell'altro 3d degli uccelli): niente c'è di peggio di una persona estremamente razionale che nel suo percorso ha però toccato le vette estreme della irrazionalità . Sicché tutto è sempre un po' un "perché?". E qui mi domando perché io sia goffa nel rispondere a questi tipi di messaggio. In altri ambiti non sono così impacciata, tutt'altro. A prescindere dalla risposta che non mi esce fluida. Che può essere non mi interessi, o può anche essere quella di giocare col topolino (consapevole che non mi interessa).

Mah.... Se devo passare all'ambito sportivo, posso dire che conosco bene cosa significa muoversi in sintonia con la forza dell'altro, usare e non contrastare quella forza per essere forte. Senza necessariamente colpire, ma questo dipende dagli sport. In certi sport la forza altrui serve a colpire. In altri serve a seguire, e ad eseguire. So anche che quella condizione, una volta raggiunta, elimina la fatica. Davvero . Ma so anche bene che per arrivare a quella condizione ci vuole tanta fatica.

Ecco.... Attualmente faccio fatica per altre cose. In altri ambiti. Sicché forse non ho molte risorse per usare costui come palestra. Ma non sarebbe male, ne avrei largamente bisogno, anzi.

Vabbè... a onor di cronaca, mi ha risposto "ciao buona estate anche a te!!!". Con tre punti esclamativi .

Come si diceva da piccoli? Arimo!!! :blank:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Pensa che a me sembra uno spreco di energia fare chiarezza al posto dell'altro.
> 
> Mica sono la traduttrice ufficiale dei topolini in cerca di figa.
> 
> ...


Un messaggio come il mio mi fa perdere 5 secondi 
Il chiedere, il fare in modo che lui non sia ambiguo ecc ecc molto di più 
Avrei modo migliori per utilizzare il mio tempo
Sarà che a me non fa piacere essere cercata da chi non voglio che mi cerchi


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> In punto logica hai ragione tu, è inequivocabile. la questione si riduce al voglio o non voglio. Con tante sfumature in mezzo però per me, che purtroppo (davvero purtroppo) non sono strutturata come te.
> 
> E ricordiamoci una cosa (così riprendo anche il discorso di prima con @_ipazia_ nell'altro 3d degli uccelli): niente c'è di peggio di una persona estremamente razionale che nel suo percorso ha però toccato le vette estreme della irrazionalità . Sicché tutto è sempre un po' un "perché?". E qui mi domando perché io sia goffa nel rispondere a questi tipi di messaggio. In altri ambiti non sono così impacciata, tutt'altro. A prescindere dalla risposta che non mi esce fluida. Che può essere non mi interessi, o può anche essere quella di giocare col topolino (consapevole che non mi interessa).
> 
> ...


Potrebbe benissimo essere che in ambito relazionale, ed in particolare nelle relazioni con l'altro genere, tu non sia ancora ben collocata in te. 

Sei nel mezzo di una separazione che ti mette in discussione sotto molteplici aspetti del tuo essere femmina, donna e pure madre. 
Quindi la poltrona su cui sei seduta forse non è poi così comoda e confortevole. 

MA è la tua poltrona 

E unicamente da quella puoi partire per affermare chi sei. A te stessa.

Io non penso che sia una questione di voglio non voglio. 

voglio/non voglio è in prima persona. 
Quindi azioni che partono da chi afferma quel voglio/non voglio. 

In questa situazione tu eri neutra ed eri bellamente distesa sul letto a cazzeggiare per i cazzi tuoi. 
E questo è entrato con i suoi voglio/non voglio. 

Dandoteli fondamentalmente in mano. 
Imponendoteli. Goffamente. Fra l'altro. 
Che manco è elegante uno che si muove così.

IO tutta questa serie di aspetti li farei notare. Altro che. 

E' lui che ti ha cercato. Non tu. 
A lui la responsabilità di portare avanti la cosa in modo adeguato. 
In primis rispondendo delle sue azioni. 

Poi...domandare è lecito rispondere è cortesia. 

Certo è che se mi entri non invitato e poi non rispondi. Hai già la croce sulla testa, per quanto mi riguarda. 

E io ho tutto lo spazio di chiedere e chiedere ogni cosa mi passi per la mente. 

Perchè ero bellamente distesa sul mio letto a farmi bellamente i cazzi miei.


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Un messaggio come il mio mi fa perdere 5 secondi
> Il chiedere, il fare in modo che lui non sia ambiguo ecc ecc molto di più
> Avrei modo migliori per utilizzare il mio tempo
> Sarà che a me non fa piacere essere cercata da chi non voglio che mi cerchi


Uh, guarda...rispondere "come mai non possiamo vederci senza i nostri figli" sorriso finale, non fa perdere molto più tempo che caricarmi dei miei voglio e non voglio, che erano in relax fino a quel momento, per rispondere a te mettendoci pure l'impegno di fare chiarezza al posto tuo. 

Se mi cerca chi non mi aspetto la mia prima domanda è (grezzamente) "che cazzo vuoi da me?" 

E il resto è lavoro suo. 

Tutto lo scritto è la declinazione del pensiero che sta dietro all'azione. 

IO raramente mi muovo per voglio/non voglio. 
Men che meno scelti da altri. 

Sono i miei voglio/non voglio in primo piano. 

E il primo in una situazione come questa non è "che risposta ti do" 
Ma "perchè cazzo dovrei risponderti?" 

Poi con l'età ho imparato ad essere più elegante. 
Da giovinetta la mia risposta era esattamente "cazzo vuoi da me?" 

Ma ho sempre ringraziato per lo sbattimento nel cercarmi. (quindi in effetti la risposta era "grazie per avermi cercata, ma non ho capito che cazzo vuoi da me"). 
Roba che a me per esempio pesa moltissimo e non faccio praticamente mai. (cercare).

Preferisco essere cercata. E goderne.


----------



## Foglia (8 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Potrebbe benissimo essere che in ambito relazionale, ed in particolare nelle relazioni con l'altro genere, tu non sia ancora ben collocata in te.
> 
> Sei nel mezzo di una separazione che ti mette in discussione sotto molteplici aspetti del tuo essere femmina, donna e pure madre.
> Quindi la poltrona su cui sei seduta forse non è poi così comoda e confortevole.
> ...




Mi trovo bene con gli uomini, in senso relazionale ampio. Sul lavoro, ad esempio, li preferisco. Ma anche in amicizia mi ci trovo gran bene. Mi piace capire il loro punto di vista, anche se a volte condivido [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] quando dice che non sempre i pianeti si incontrano :carneval:. Ma è più una impressione che talvolta dico ridendo, e giocando su certi luoghi comuni, anche. sarà che sono abbastanza mascolina pure io (sempre stata).

E sì... il comportamento inelegante l'ho rilevato pure io. Ma già da tempo ho capito che è inelegante nel muoversi, e lo è almeno quanto lo sono io per altri motivi, ma pur sempre nello stesso ambito. Certo che i miei motivi sono ancorati alla mia situazione. E' pur sempre vero che io mi facevo i cazzi miei, e che ognuno si prende il carico delle proprie iniziative, senza dubbio anche questo.
sai una cosa che mi ha colpita? Poi l'ho archiviata senza dare troppo peso, ma ora mi riaffiora. venerdì mi ha scritto testualmente "*posso *venire anche a casa se vuoi". Se non fosse che costui ha già fatto una marea di - chiamiamole figure barbine con me, nel senso che ho ben capito di che pasta è - avrebbe avuto miglior impatto su di me leggere  "vorrei", o "voglio".

Tanta carne al fuoco


----------



## Nocciola (8 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Uh, guarda...rispondere "come mai non possiamo vederci senza i nostri figli" sorriso finale, non fa perdere molto più tempo che caricarmi dei miei voglio e non voglio, che erano in relax fino a quel momento, per rispondere a te mettendoci pure l'impegno di fare chiarezza al posto tuo.
> 
> Se mi cerca chi non mi aspetto la mia prima domanda è (grezzamente) "che cazzo vuoi da me?"
> 
> ...


Un messaggio così presume una sua ulteriore risposta a cui non sono interessata. Quindi i pochi secondi diventano minuti o giorni di tiritera inutile per me .
Il mio messaggio chiude la comunicazione e mi posso dedicare ad altro


----------



## Foglia (8 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Un messaggio così presume una sua ulteriore risposta a cui non sono interessata. Quindi i pochi secondi diventano minuti o giorni di tiritera inutile per me .
> Il mio messaggio chiude la comunicazione e mi posso dedicare ad altro


Guarda che invidio davvero la tua "struttura", nel senso che capisco perfettamente cosa vuoi dire, ma probabilmente non sta nel mio dna


----------



## Nocciola (8 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Guarda che invidio davvero la tua "struttura", nel senso che capisco perfettamente cosa vuoi dire, ma probabilmente non sta nel mio dna


Io non credo ci sia niente da invidiare. Abbiamo appunto dna diversi. Ne migliori ne peggiori. Non ero così nemmeno io ma ho avuto la fortuna (fortuna per come la penso io) di incontrare uomini che mi hanno dato spunti per riflettere e realizzare come volevo essere. 
L’unica  cosa è che al tuo posto non mi domanderei più perché non capisce, perché se ti interesserebbe che cApisse agiresti diversamente


----------



## Foglia (8 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io non credo ci sia niente da invidiare. Abbiamo appunto dna diversi. Ne migliori ne peggiori. Non ero così nemmeno io ma ho avuto la fortuna (fortuna per come la penso io) di incontrare uomini che mi hanno dato spunti per riflettere e realizzare come volevo essere.
> L’unica  cosa è che al tuo posto non mi domanderei più perché non capisce, perché se ti interesserebbe che cApisse agiresti diversamente


Ho convissuto per parecchio tempo con la domanda "sono io che sbaglio?", ora credo molto meno. Ma ho frequenti ricadute .
Oggi però credo con una scriminante, che è quella del capire per me (soprattutto le magagne), e non di giungere necessariamente alla conclusione che le cose capitano perché sono io quella sbagliata. E se anche lo sono provo a non farmi colpe, ma appunto a capire ed eventualmente correggere.


----------



## Marjanna (8 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma sì, lui fa il giochino.
> Scaricando su di te la gestione.
> 
> Se rispondi male sei una stronza frigida del cazzo che lo fraintende. (povero)
> ...


Voglio un corso da Ipazia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Profumiera l'ho usato in senso sbagliato io  (vedi quanto sono goffa?). Intendevo più che altro una che trae piacere dal lasciare uno in sospeso... E' pure vero che sono cazzi suoi, visto che non sono io a tampinarlo.
> 
> Se ci penso, vedo che poi uso degli scudi, sia pure involontariamente. Ci vediamo quando ci sono i nostri figli. Salutami tua moglie. Diamo delle spiegazioni trincerandoci dietro ad altri. Quando la risposta sola e' che non mi va
> Bella discussione, comunque.


anche io ho questo problema e vengo sempre fraintesa.L'essere troppo diretta mi sembra scortese.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ti ho riletta.
> Tu dici che più stai soft, più l'altro comunque respinto si sente di contraccambiare con  "la calunnia e' un venticello"? In effetti non mi pare una risposta pesante, quella che hai dato tu. Anzi, praticamente e' il mio genere di risposta...


Infatti ho fatto l’esempio reale perché ero stata soft. Però spostare l’invito a due al possibile incrociarlo in cucina era soft nel senso che avevo fatto la finta tonta, ma era stroncante.


----------



## Marjanna (8 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Prima di avere facilità con la tecnica che dici tu, che è sapere usare la forza dell'altro, devo fare ancora molta palestra. Non che mi sia estranea (al lavoro la applico), e' questo ambito relazionale che però mi e' un po' straniero, attualmente. E mi ci muovo assai male. In effetti mi potrei allenare .
> Ma non so come dire: Mi costa un po' fatica.


Se ti scrive ancora passa qui i messaggi e facciamo consulenza con Ipazia!!! :mexican:
Sta cosa di usare la forza dell'altro mi intriga. Trovo sia una cosa che poi uno applica anche in altri ambiti della vita.
Tipo nelle dinamiche di lavoro.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2018)

Però dai che noia.
Da single sono uscita anche con chi non mi piaceva per niente, per darMI una chance.
Quindi capisco che possa essere un po’ restie a stroncare subito per vedere come si può reagire.
Ma hai detto che non ti va proprio.
Allora non capisco perché fare il gioco di potere per farlo scoprire che dice Ipazia.
Chi se ne frega.


----------



## Foglia (8 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però dai che noia.
> Da single sono uscita anche con chi non mi piaceva per niente, per darMI una chance.
> Quindi capisco che possa essere un po’ restie a stroncare subito per vedere come si può reagire.
> Ma hai detto che non ti va proprio.
> ...


Eh, però. Questo non mi ha detto se mi andava di vederci al bar per una chiacchierata.

Questo mi ha detto che veniva a casa mia, ammantando il tutto con altro come al suo solito, ma lasciando anche capire. Cioè dando a me la responsabilità del capire. E mica mi do una chance se finisco a letto con uno che non mi piace . 

Giocandoci potrei farmi un po' di "pelo sullo stomaco" (e ne avrei bisogno, visto che appunto finisco sempre per restarci male io, e non solo in questo caso, ma anche a dare del lungo al vedovo ottantenne, per parlare delle robe più smaccate), e al contempo tutto sommato a lui ben anche gli starebbe. 

Alla fine mi avete detto (e avevo bisogno di un occhio esterno) che le mie risposte erano sufficientemente chiare. Bene, fuori un problema, resta che sto sempre in difficoltà in queste cose.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Eh, però. Questo non mi ha detto se mi andava di vederci al bar per una chiacchierata.
> 
> Questo mi ha detto che veniva a casa mia, ammantando il tutto con altro come al suo solito, ma lasciando anche capire. Cioè dando a me la responsabilità del capire. E mica mi do una chance se finisco a letto con uno che non mi piace .
> 
> ...


Per me sei in difficoltà perché comunque qualche avance fa sempre piacere, anche da un rospo.


----------



## Foglia (8 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me sei in difficoltà perché comunque qualche avance fa sempre piacere, anche da un rospo.


Senza dubbio provo il piacere che una lusinga mi porta. Ma in tanti ambiti. E' pure vero che i complimenti mi imbarazzano un po' anche quando li ricevo sul lavoro. Ma so distinguere ancora tra lusinghe e adulazioni non volute. E so il limite tra l'una e l'altra. Perché l'imbarazzo di solito mi dura il tempo necessario a trasformare il tutto in un grazie, con un sorriso. Quando parano ad un risultato che non desidero, di solito non ho problemi a ricondurre la cosa nella mia direzione.
Per cui si al complimento anche del novantenne. No alle indagini e alle rassicurazioni su quanto sanno essere solidi con una donna, per intenderci. Si ad un complimento per un atto scritto bene, o per un buon risultato, no se non ho desiderio di dare poi una consulenza gratuita. Non so se è chiaro 
Però nel lavoro mi difendo assai meglio.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Senza dubbio provo il piacere che una lusinga mi porta. Ma in tanti ambiti. E' pure vero che i complimenti mi imbarazzano un po' anche quando li ricevo sul lavoro. Ma so distinguere ancora tra lusinghe e adulazioni non volute. E so il limite tra l'una e l'altra. Perché l'imbarazzo di solito mi dura il tempo necessario a trasformare il tutto in un grazie, con un sorriso. Quando parano ad un risultato che non desidero, di solito non ho problemi a ricondurre la cosa nella mia direzione.
> Per cui si al complimento anche del novantenne. No alle indagini e alle rassicurazioni su quanto sanno essere solidi con una donna, per intenderci. Si ad un complimento per un atto scritto bene, o per un buon risultato, no se non ho desiderio di dare poi una consulenza gratuita. Non so se è chiaro
> Però nel lavoro mi difendo assai meglio.


Vabbè perché hai naturalmente più sensibilità rispetto alla possibilità di essere seducente. 
Non è che si ha bisogno solo di una relazione, ma anche di qualche specchio.


----------



## Foglia (8 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè perché hai naturalmente più sensibilità rispetto alla possibilità di essere seducente.
> Non è che si ha bisogno solo di una relazione, ma anche di qualche specchio.


ma mi può stare benissimo, lo specchio. Fino a quando tutto sommato capisco che non mi interessa riflettermici. A quel punto (parlo di questo caso) mi sento come se lo specchio inseguisse me (immagine terribile, lo so ), e io non sapessi appunto come sfesciarlo. Quando sul lavoro esagerano, quando cioè trovo fuori luogo (per i miei interessi) i riscontri sui miei risultati, da chiunque provengano, trovo il modo di gestire la cosa....

Te dici quindi che, malgrado a livello conscio dica no alla persona, ad altro livello (più o meno inconscio) io comunque non sappia rinunciare del tutto a questo specchio? E che per questo motivo mi sfugge un po' la gestione di una cavolata? 
Non lo so. A mio sentire, trovo più fastidio che altro.


----------



## Cuore2018 (8 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> qualche avance fa sempre piacere


No, a volte è una rottura di maroni.
Soprattutto se sei una persona gentile che soffre all'idea di far rimanere male gli altri. Come me.

Ogni volta che ho dovuto scaricare qualcuno è stato un parto e una gran rottura di palle.


----------



## Cuore2018 (8 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Trovi? Allora ho un problema di comunicazione. A livello conscio, posso dirti che non voglio dargli speranze. Non mi piace, ma proprio non mi piace come si pone come persona. Se a livello più inconscio possa trovare gradevole fare per così dire la profumiera non so.... Potrebbe anche essere.
> 
> Edit: dimmi però dove leggi questa speranza. Grazie


No. Non credo che tu voglia fare la profumiera.

Domanda: avresti lo stesso scrupolo con una donna che volesse frequentarti ma che tu non riesci proprio a vedere come  possibile amica? Perché magari a pelle ha qualcosa che non ti piace?

Io, ad esempio, sí.

Non ti conosco ma siccome mi rispecchio in ció che dici, ti do la mia interpretazione. Sei una persona molto gentile, molto sensibile ed empatica, che cerca di non urtare gli altri. Che probabilmente soffre anche un po' quando gli altri non usano la stessa delicatezza nei suoi confronti.

Se un po' ci ho preso, è tutto normale. Questione di carattere e di tatto. Tendenza a mettere un po' da parte se stesse per non ferire l'ego altrui.

Io sono così, ci convivo, in molte situazioni (tipo sul lavoro) ho fatto anche progressi, grazie alle mazzate che ho preso in giro. Mi hanno un po' indurita. Ma nella mia essenza resto cosí: empatica e gentile.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> ma mi può stare benissimo, lo specchio. Fino a quando tutto sommato capisco che non mi interessa riflettermici. A quel punto (parlo di questo caso) mi sento come se lo specchio inseguisse me (immagine terribile, lo so ), e io non sapessi appunto come sfesciarlo. Quando sul lavoro esagerano, quando cioè trovo fuori luogo (per i miei interessi) i riscontri sui miei risultati, da chiunque provengano, trovo il modo di gestire la cosa....
> 
> Te dici quindi che, malgrado a livello conscio dica no alla persona, ad altro livello (più o meno inconscio) io comunque non sappia rinunciare del tutto a questo specchio? E che per questo motivo mi sfugge un po' la gestione di una cavolata?
> Non lo so. A mio sentire, trovo più fastidio che altro.


Per me si. Non vuoi incontrarlo ma ti darebbe fastidio se sparisse. 
Ripeto, secondo me non ci perderesti un secondo altrimenti. E per giocare troveresti qualcuno con cui è un piacere giocare.


----------



## Foglia (8 Luglio 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> No. Non credo che tu voglia fare la profumiera.
> 
> Domanda: avresti lo stesso scrupolo con una donna che volesse frequentarti ma che tu non riesci proprio a vedere come  possibile amica? Perché magari a pelle ha qualcosa che non ti piace?
> 
> ...



Non riesco a descrivermi, da questo punto di vista. Cioè, non in maniera che credo attendibile. A primo acchito, ti risponderei che mi ritengo una persona gentile. Ma credo che il 90% delle persone risponderebbe uguale a me. Non so. Non mi sento al contrario molto empatica. Non particolarmente, e non verso chiunque. Idem sul soffrire quando si percepiscono mancanze altrui: spesso ammetto il limite di pensare di essere buona e brava, ma magari sono stata mille volte più difettosa, e manco me ne sono accorta. Un esempio? Mi sono appena accorta di essermi bellamente dimenticata del Battesimo della figlia di una mia amica. Non ci vediamo molto, ma so che lei ci avrebbe tenuto (è credente). Me lo aveva detto un mese fa al telefono, e me ne sono scordata. Era la settimana scorsa. Ora la chiamo, per scusarmi. E non è la prima amica che "tradisco" in questo senso. Ma probabilmente l'ho ferita, nel senso che dici tu. 
Tu mi chiedi (vado alla tua prima domanda) se fosse una donna, e se quindi si parlasse di diventare amiche. Ti rispondo che avrei comunque il desiderio di non colpire l'altra parte, se proprio non necessario. Vero è che mi sarebbe più facile "darMI una chance" (a rubare le parole di [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]) in amicizia piuttosto che a trovarmi uno che non mi piace nel letto. Poi chiaro, se l'amica non mi piacesse non sarebbe una amica, ragion per cui probabilmente se non bastasse "diluire" le occasioni di incontro, allora sì... credo che più o meno proverei con le risposte "soft". Se poi si atteggiasse a finta amica prezzemolina e impicciona subentrerebbe in effetti  il fastidio


----------



## Foglia (8 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per me si. Non vuoi incontrarlo ma ti darebbe fastidio se sparisse.
> Ripeto, secondo me non ci perderesti un secondo altrimenti. E per giocare troveresti qualcuno con cui è un piacere giocare.


Per me proprio adesso non sarebbe un piacere giocare oltre il faceto, in nessun caso.

Potrebbe essere indicativo, per quel che dici, anche il fatto che mi focalizzo su situazioni dove è chiaro sin dalla partenza che è NO. Anche quando uno mi può piacere. Boh. Sicuramente trovo una sorta di rassicurazione nel non mettermi in gioco. Però da qui a desiderare lo "spettro" di quel gioco, ben al di là del livello della lusinga... non so


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Un messaggio così presume una sua ulteriore risposta a cui non sono interessata. Quindi i pochi secondi diventano minuti o giorni di tiritera inutile per me .
> Il mio messaggio chiude la comunicazione e mi posso dedicare ad altro


Vero. 

MA per me la questione non è esattamente così, in particolare nei casi in cui sento che viene invaso il mio spazio vitale. 

Sono una cazzo di territoriale 
Quindi, se entri nel mio territorio e non ti comporti come nel mio territorio io pretendo che ci si comporti, ma anzi, provi a fare giochetti del cazzo, dal mio territorio esci avendo un ricordo chiaro del fatto che entrarci non è gratis. E che lì dentro a valere sono le mie regole. 

Anche perchè questi personaggi, poi, passato un po' di tempo, tornano alla carica. Non sempre. Ma capita. 

Perchè dovrei farmi mettere in condizione di chiudere una cosa che io non avevo intenzione di chiudere? 
E' entrato lui in casa mia. E sulle sue gambe ne esce. Mica che lo devo pure accompagnare fuori e pulire dove ha sporcato.
 Pulisce e esce. E io guardo.
Semmai io chiudo la porta. Dopo che è uscito però. 

Come dice @_Brunetta_, è anche potere. 
Il mio potere sul mio territorio e sulle mie decisioni. E io non tollero interferenze.
In particolare da perfetti sconosciuti che neanche portano doni. 

Poi, oltre ad essere territoriale, sono pure una stronza che trova divertimento nell'esserlo. 
I maschi (e per me lo sono tutti fino a che non mi dimostrano di essere uomini) mi fanno scattare tendenzialmente la stronzaggine quando si comportano come descrive @_Cielo_. 
E' un piacere che mi consegnino lo spazio per essere stronza, praticamente a gratis 

Se non ho impegni, tendo a concedermi il piacere. 
E poi ringrazio.


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mi trovo bene con gli uomini, in senso relazionale ampio. Sul lavoro, ad esempio, li preferisco. Ma anche in amicizia mi ci trovo gran bene. Mi piace capire il loro punto di vista, anche se a volte condivido @_Arcistufo_ quando dice che non sempre i pianeti si incontrano :carneval:. Ma è più una impressione che talvolta dico ridendo, e giocando su certi luoghi comuni, anche. sarà che sono abbastanza mascolina pure io (sempre stata).
> 
> E sì... il comportamento inelegante l'ho rilevato pure io. Ma già da tempo ho capito che è inelegante nel muoversi, e lo è almeno quanto lo sono io per altri motivi, ma pur sempre nello stesso ambito. Certo che i miei motivi sono ancorati alla mia situazione. E' pur sempre vero che io mi facevo i cazzi miei, e che ognuno si prende il carico delle proprie iniziative, senza dubbio anche questo.
> sai una cosa che mi ha colpita? Poi l'ho archiviata senza dare troppo peso, ma ora mi riaffiora. venerdì mi ha scritto testualmente "*posso *venire anche a casa se vuoi". Se non fosse che costui ha già fatto una marea di - chiamiamole figure barbine con me, nel senso che ho ben capito di che pasta è - avrebbe avuto miglior impatto su di me leggere  "vorrei", o "voglio".
> ...


Quel posso scarica su di te un suo desiderio. 
E lo mette in mano a te.

Oltre a questo, gira il senso. 
Posso...se vuoi. 

Se voglio un cazzo.
Tu vuoi. 

E allora dichiaralo. 
Cagasotto. 

Ed è da stronzo. Perchè qualunque sia la tua risposta, tu non ne puoi uscire intera. 

Non sei tu ad essere goffa. 
E' questo che gioca su un imbarazzo piuttosto prevedibile.

Che ti mette LUI di fronte la bivio di sfancularlo oppure di trovare una via d'uscita ad una sua mancanza di rispetto. 

Per me, nella mia prospettiva, è una cosa come "entrare in casa mia con gli scarponi sporchi di fango pensando di neanche chiedere scusa". 

Come minimo ti do lo straccio in mano e pulisci. 
Che resti memoria. E ben chiara del fatto che se ha intenzione di relazionarsi con me, per qualunque motivo, ha da usare determinati modi e determinate grazie. 

Poi io deciderò se relazionarmi con lui.

Non in conseguenza di una sua azione. Per reazione. 
Ma per mia libera scelta.


----------



## Marjanna (9 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono una cazzo di territoriale
> Quindi, se entri nel mio territorio e non ti comporti come nel mio territorio io pretendo che ci si comporti, ma anzi, provi a fare giochetti del cazzo, dal mio territorio esci avendo un ricordo chiaro del fatto che entrarci non è gratis. E che lì dentro a valere sono le mie regole.


 Ma sei un gatto anche tu!!! 



ipazia ha detto:


> EDIT: anche attaccare è difendersi. Quando si combatte, vince chi usa il  ritmo dell'altro e la sua energia rigirandogliela contro e trovando i  punti dove si scopre per entrarci e andare a colpo secco.


Questo concetto mi incuriosisce parecchio. Lo approfondisci? Chiaramente in un ipotetico "combattimento verbale", non fisico. Come fai a rigirare l'energia di una persona??? Magari non la conosci profondamente. E con ritmi che intendi???


----------



## danny (9 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma perchè ti fai carico tu della sua non chiarezza?
> 
> E' lui che non è chiaro, e lancia segnali che possono essere presi in un senso ma costruiti in modo tale per cui se tu, un giorno, dovessi dire ad un'amica "sai che luigino mi ha invitata e così e cosà" e l'amica ne parlasse con lui, lui si potrebbe tranquillamente trincerare dietro al fatto che sei una imbecille che lo ha frainteso.
> 
> ...


A me lui sembra chiarissimo.


----------



## danny (9 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma perché perderci tutto sto tempo
> Che pensi quel che vuole di me. A me non interessa incontrarlo da sola. Fine
> Mi sembra uno spreco di energie inutili


Esatto.
Per entrambi,


----------



## danny (9 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> In punto logica hai ragione tu, è inequivocabile. la questione si riduce al voglio o non voglio. Con tante sfumature in mezzo però per me, che purtroppo (davvero purtroppo) non sono strutturata come te.
> 
> E ricordiamoci una cosa (così riprendo anche il discorso di prima con @_ipazia_ nell'altro 3d degli uccelli): niente c'è di peggio di una persona estremamente razionale che nel suo percorso ha però toccato le vette estreme della irrazionalità . Sicché tutto è sempre un po' un "perché?". E qui mi domando perché io sia goffa nel rispondere a questi tipi di messaggio. In altri ambiti non sono così impacciata, tutt'altro. A prescindere dalla risposta che non mi esce fluida. Che può essere non mi interessi, o può anche essere quella di giocare col topolino (consapevole che non mi interessa).
> 
> ...


Troppe parole.
Leggendoti mi sembra che tu comunque in qualche modo non voglia perdere il rapporto che hai con lui, che te lo stia tenendo buono.
Un uomo che non ti conosce, che non sai cosa hai in testa si chiede "Perché?".
E a questa domanda sa che ci possono essere tante risposte, ma che quella giusta la capirà solo se inizia a frequentarti.
Insomma, rispetto a voi donne, noi uomini siamo abituati ai no che diventano sì, ai sì che diventano no e a una certa ambiguità delle donne e a loro prendere tempo e comunque noi dobbiamo provarci per avere occasioni, non possiamo stare lì ad aspettare che qualche donna si svegli.
Sarebbe davvero molto utile una risposta chiara e concisa che impedisca anche a noi uomini di perdere tempo dietro a chi non ha il minimo interesse per noi.
Basta un "Mi dispiace, ma non sono interessata in questa momento a uscire con nessuno".
Non si passa da stronze. Anzi, meglio così di chi la prende sul lungo e porta avanti situazioni ambigue per troppo tempo solo per riassestare l'autostima. Mediamente a noi uomini non piace servire a questo.


----------



## danny (9 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> testualmente "*posso *venire anche a casa se vuoi". Se non fosse che costui ha già fatto una marea di - chiamiamole figure barbine con me, nel senso che ho ben capito di che pasta è - avrebbe avuto miglior impatto su di me leggere  "vorrei", o "voglio".
> 
> Tanta carne al fuoco


Il vorrei dipende da te.
Il posso da lui.
Lui può, ma tu vuoi?
Ma tu a questa "domanda" implicita non hai risposto adeguatamente. Tergiversi.


----------



## danny (9 Luglio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> anche io ho questo problema e vengo sempre fraintesa.L'essere troppo diretta mi sembra scortese.


Non è che vieni fraintesa.
L'uomo, mediamente, coglie alcuni segnali nella donna e se interessato ci prova.


----------



## danny (9 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Eh, però. Questo non mi ha detto se mi andava di vederci al bar per una chiacchierata.
> 
> Questo mi ha detto che veniva a casa mia, ammantando il tutto con altro come al suo solito, ma lasciando anche capire. Cioè dando a me la responsabilità del capire. E mica mi do una chance se finisco a letto con uno che non mi piace .
> 
> ...


Te l'hanno detto le donne.
Ovvio che per loro sia abbastanza chiaro.
Tu hai mai provato a abbordare un uomo che ti piace?
Che tipo di risposte ti aspetteresti da lui?


----------



## danny (9 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> ma mi può stare benissimo, lo specchio. Fino a quando tutto sommato capisco che non mi interessa riflettermici. A quel punto (parlo di questo caso) mi sento come se lo specchio inseguisse me (immagine terribile, lo so ), e io non sapessi appunto come sfesciarlo. Quando sul lavoro esagerano, quando cioè trovo fuori luogo (per i miei interessi) i riscontri sui miei risultati, da chiunque provengano, trovo il modo di gestire la cosa....
> 
> *Te dici quindi che, malgrado a livello conscio dica no alla persona, ad altro livello (più o meno inconscio) io comunque non sappia rinunciare del tutto a questo specchio?* E che per questo motivo mi sfugge un po' la gestione di una cavolata?
> Non lo so. A mio sentire, trovo più fastidio che altro.


E' palese.
Per questo sei ambigua.


----------



## Foglia (9 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il vorrei dipende da te.
> Il posso da lui.
> Lui può, ma tu vuoi?
> Ma tu a questa "domanda" implicita non hai risposto adeguatamente. Tergiversi.


Per me è l'esatto contrario. Cioè: posso de che? Mi stai facendo una concessione non chiesta?


----------



## Foglia (9 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E' palese.
> Per questo sei ambigua.


Su questo rifletterò.


----------



## ipazia (9 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> A me lui sembra *chiarissimo*.





danny ha detto:


> Il vorrei dipende da te.
> Il posso da lui.
> Lui può, ma tu vuoi?
> Ma tu a questa *"domanda" implicita* non hai risposto adeguatamente. Tergiversi.


Hai precisato meglio quello che intendevo, grazie.  

L'intento è chiaro. (ma sufficientemente nebuloso da, nel caso lei svelasse per davvero l'arcano chiedendogli per esempio "ma vuoi scopare", poter sfuggire rifugiandosi nell'implicito non dichiarato.."chi, iooo???"). 

Ma le domande implicite. 

E sono poste in modo che la responsabilità della scelta decisionale ricada su chi svela l'implicito. 

Per come sono io, non lo tollero. 
(e lo giudico un atteggiamento vigliacco). 
Cos'è? Vuoi scoparmi e non hai neanche le palle per esplicitare i tuoi desideri? :facepalm:
(che tradotto è "lanci il sasso e nascondi la mano"). 

Un maschio che si esprime in questo modo nei miei confronti mi fa venire, come si dice da me, il latte alla ginocchia. 

Se desideri, esprimi il tuo desiderio. 
E abbine proprietà.

Se non sei in grado, se hai bisogno di girare intorno a quel modo - che a me fa venire in mente il viscido - ti prendi quel che ti arriva. 

Non tutte le donne sono disposte a 

- intendere le intenzioni
- tradurle
- esplicitarle al posto di
- dare una risposta all'intenzione e non all'espressione. 

Trovo fra l'altro scorretto non esporsi tentando di manipolare l'altro facendolo esporre al proprio posto. 

Comunicativamente parlando. 
E se anche fino a quel momento magari quel maschio sarebbe potuto sembrarmi interessante, mi decade completamente. 

E non vedo quindi motivo per cui io debba essere chiara con chi è ambiguo.
Io offro chiarezza a chi mi offre chiarezza. Non ho un punto di principio con la chiarezza. 
A me basta essere chiara con me stessa. Con gli altri, decido se esserlo o meno. A seconda che se lo guadagnino o meno. 

Se vuoi affermazioni esplicite e non ambigue, offri lo stesso. 
Se mi offri affermazioni implicite ed ambigue, quelle avrai in risposta. Unite al fastidio che mi hai arrecato avvicinandoti a me in modo non chiaro e trasparente.


----------



## danny (9 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Hai precisato meglio quello che intendevo, grazie.
> 
> L'intento è chiaro. (ma sufficientemente nebuloso da, nel caso lei svelasse per davvero l'arcano chiedendogli per esempio "ma vuoi scopare", poter sfuggire rifugiandosi nell'implicito non dichiarato.."chi, iooo???").
> 
> ...


Sul neretto: ma quale uomo potrebbe dire a una donna semisconosciuta una frase in cui esplicita il desiderio di scopare?
Seriamente, eh.
Ci sono approcci convenzionali, che di solito tutti, uomini e donne, sanno interpretare allo stesso modo.
L'invito a cena, l'invito a casa.
Mostrano l'interesse di una parte a una conoscenza che è anche finalizzata ad avere un rapporto sessuale, ma che si muove come sempre con la circospezione di chi non ha la certezza dell'interesse di chi sta dall'altra parte.
Insomma, se io uomo ti chiedo se vuoi uscire con me, di solito ho un interesse nei tuoi confronti come donna, con tutto ciò che questo comporta. Se non ti interesso come uomo, basta negarsi e si chiude lì.


----------



## ipazia (9 Luglio 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma sei un gatto anche tu!!!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


E' fondamentalmente legato al saper ascoltare, ma da vuoti. 

Di solito si ascolta l'altro, ma c'è una parte di noi che sta già lavorando per esprimere la propria ragione. 
Che vuole aver ragione. O, meglio, che vuole affermarsi. 

In particolare quando lo scambio comincia ad essere concitato. 

Ascoltare da vuoti significa semplicemente lasciarsi attraversare da ciò che l'altro sta dicendo, assumerlo e ridarlo indietro rimasticato nei punti dove è possibile creare nodi per dirigere la comunicazione nella direzione che più interessa. 

Fondamentalmente maieutica 

Che poi è staccarsi dal proprio desiderio egoico di affermazione per puntare dritto all'obiettivo.


----------



## danny (9 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Per me è l'esatto contrario. Cioè: posso de che? Mi stai facendo una concessione non chiesta?


Ci sta provando.
Ti ha detto che lui è disponibile, che anche se è impegnato PUO' venire a casa di lei, che è sola.
A lei spetta rispondere se questa sua disponibilità le interessa, quindi se vuole che venga a casa sua.
Niente di così trascendentale.


----------



## ipazia (9 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sul neretto: ma quale uomo potrebbe dire a una donna semisconosciuta una frase in cui esplicita il desiderio di scopare?
> Seriamente, eh.
> Ci sono approcci convenzionali, che di solito tutti, uomini e donne, sanno interpretare allo stesso modo.
> L'invito a cena, l'invito a casa.
> ...


Un discorso è prendere una semisconosciuta e dirle "senti bella, voglio scoparti, ci vediamo fra due ore nel parcheggio del cimitero".

Altro discorso è invitare a cena. O per un caffè.

E corre una bella differenza fra 

"desidero bere un caffè in tua compagnia, cosa ne pensi?"

e

"se lo desideri ci beviamo un caffè"

Nel primo caso, sta parlando un maschio sereno nei suoi desideri e che è aperto ai sì e ai no con tranquillità. Senza impliciti. Aperto all'altro. E che lascia libertà del sì e del no. 

Nel secondo caso, sta parlando un maschio tremolante che non è in grado esprimere serenamente il suo desiderio e chiede a lei di esprimerlo al posto suo. Chiuso quindi all'altro ma contemporaneamente richiedente di apertura. E non lascia libertà di sì oppure di no. Vuole guidare ma senza esserne minimamente in grado. 

La sostanza può sembrare la stessa. 
MA non è così. 

Perchè corre una bella differenza di sostanza fra un maschio del primo tipo e un maschio del secondo. 

In aggiunta anche la forma lascia parecchio a desiderare, nel secondo caso. E dice molto della sostanza.


----------



## ipazia (9 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ci sta provando.
> Ti ha detto che lui è disponibile.
> A te spetta rispondere se questa sua disponibilità ti interessa, quindi se vuoi.
> Niente di così trascendentale.


no, non le ha detto che lui è disponibile. 

Le ha chiesto di essere lei disponibile. 
E nel caso lei lo sia, allora lui anche. 

Se no lui no, oppure forse, oppure chi lo sa. 

A lei spetta quel che ne ha voglia lei. 
Non quel che ne ha voglia lui. 

Lui vuole da lei una chiarezza e una trasparenza che non offre. 

Comoda la pappa così.


----------



## danny (9 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Un discorso è prendere una semisconosciuta e dirle "senti bella, voglio scoparti, ci vediamo fra due ore nel parcheggio del cimitero".
> 
> Altro discorso è invitare a cena. O per un caffè.
> 
> ...


Mah, questo è un tuo giudizio. Ad altre donne, potrebbe sembrare invece un approccio più garbato.
Non è molto diverso da:
"Ti va un caffè?" "Sì, perché no?.
Oppure un "Ti andrebbe una serata al libanese?".
A me sembra tutto molto chiaro ed esplicito.


----------



## danny (9 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> no, non le ha detto che lui è disponibile.
> 
> Le ha chiesto di essere lei disponibile.
> E nel caso lei lo sia, allora lui anche.
> ...


E' chiaro che lui è disponibile. Ci sta provando: se lei gli dicesse "Sì, vieni a casa mia" non passerebbero il tempo a guardare le foto delle vacanze. 
Ma quale uomo non è disponibile dopo averci provato o dopo avere approcciato?
Dopodiché l'uso delle parole necessariamente si adegua alla donna, e ai suoi eventuali criteri di giudizio, che si ha di fronte.


----------



## ipazia (9 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mah, questo è un tuo giudizio. Ad altre donne, potrebbe sembrare invece un approccio più garbato.
> Non è molto diverso da:
> "Ti va un caffè?" "Sì, perché no?.
> Oppure un "Ti andrebbe una serata al libanese?".
> A me sembra tutto molto chiaro ed esplicito.


Il mio giudizio riguarda il maschio che usa un certo modo della comunicazione. E lo ribadisco. 
Un maschio che non sa offrire, finisce sulla graticola, se non ho altri impegni. E sono magari annoiata. 

Il modo della comunicazione non è un giudizio, ma una analisi. 
Tipo soggetto, predicato e complemento 


Detto questo, a qualche donna va bene fare maternage anche comunicativo e ad altre no. 

Come ci sono maschi che sanno esprimersi senza ricorrere a impliciti e altri che senza gli impliciti difensivi non sanno stare. 

Basta saper riconoscere chi si è e con chi si sceglie di aver a che fare.

Se tu maschio che usi gli impliciti non sai sceglierti donne che accettano gli impliciti, sei un pollastro, oltre che ambiguo. E quando sei pollo, la volpe ti si magna. 

In questo caso a maggior ragione. 
Cielo esce da una situazione densissima di impliciti (e il genio lo sa pure visto che in modo invadente e indelicato ha pure aperto il discorso con lei e in un qualche modo l'ha costretta a parlarne) proporle ulteriori impliciti è veramente da deficiente (nel senso di mancante di senso di analisi situazionale). 

E oltre che deficiente parla di una insensibilità e di una incapacità di empatia significative. 

Insomma. Si è demolito con le sue mani. 

Non è lei ambigua. 
E lui che non sa scegliere modalità comunicative adeguate all'interlocutore. 

E [MENTION=7069]Cielo[/MENTION], invece di chiedersi se è lei sbagliata dovrebbe forse imparare a chiedere rispetto per la sua condizione e sfanculare chi non lo offre di default.


----------



## Cuore2018 (9 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non riesco a descrivermi, da questo punto di vista. Cioè, non in maniera che credo attendibile. A primo acchito, ti risponderei che mi ritengo una persona gentile. Ma credo che il 90% delle persone risponderebbe uguale a me. Non so. Non mi sento al contrario molto empatica. Non particolarmente, e non verso chiunque. Idem sul soffrire quando si percepiscono mancanze altrui: spesso ammetto il limite di pensare di essere buona e brava, ma magari sono stata mille volte più difettosa, e manco me ne sono accorta. Un esempio? Mi sono appena accorta di essermi bellamente dimenticata del Battesimo della figlia di una mia amica. Non ci vediamo molto, ma so che lei ci avrebbe tenuto (è credente). Me lo aveva detto un mese fa al telefono, e me ne sono scordata. Era la settimana scorsa. Ora la chiamo, per scusarmi. E non è la prima amica che "tradisco" in questo senso. Ma probabilmente l'ho ferita, nel senso che dici tu.
> Tu mi chiedi (vado alla tua prima domanda) se fosse una donna, e se quindi si parlasse di diventare amiche. Ti rispondo che avrei comunque il desiderio di non colpire l'altra parte, se proprio non necessario. Vero è che mi sarebbe più facile "darMI una chance" (a rubare le parole di [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]) in amicizia piuttosto che a trovarmi uno che non mi piace nel letto. Poi chiaro, se l'amica non mi piacesse non sarebbe una amica, ragion per cui probabilmente se non bastasse "diluire" le occasioni di incontro, allora sì... credo che più o meno proverei con le risposte "soft". Se poi si atteggiasse a finta amica prezzemolina e impicciona subentrerebbe in effetti  il fastidio


Essere empatiche e gentili non vuol dire essere perfette. Io sono empatica e gentile, ma ho avuto delle mancanze/dimenticanze nei confronti degli altri.

Semplicemente si cerca di non creare disagio nell'altro. Perché forse ci si identifica con l'altro.

Io mi rendo conto che nel momento in cui sono diventata piú brava a parare i colpi, e le cose mi scivolano più addosso, sono meno scrupolosa con gli altri. Da quando ho imparato a scrollare più spesso le spalle e a dire "ma sí, chi se ne frega", mi faccio meno problemi a essere più diretta e chiara con l'altro, che sia uomo o donna.


----------



## danny (9 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> *
> Non è lei ambigua.
> E lui che non sa scegliere modalità comunicative adeguate all'interlocutore.
> *
> E @_Cielo_, invece di chiedersi se è lei sbagliata dovrebbe forse imparare a chiedere rispetto per la sua condizione e sfanculare chi non lo offre di default.


Probabile.
Ma è il rischio connesso all'approccio.
Non sai chi hai di fronte, devi cercare di renderti interessante, puoi sbagliare.
Lei è ambigua perché pur non essendo interessata a quest'uomo, non lo sfancula.
Il che mi fa pensare che abbia comunque piacere nel avere qualcuno che ci prova.
D'altronde lei ha capito benissimo cosa vuole lui, non ci vuole molto a opporre un secco "No, guarda, non mi interessa".
Non fa perdere tempo a nessuno.


----------



## ipazia (9 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E' chiaro che lui è disponibile. Ci sta provando: se lei gli dicesse "Sì, vieni a casa mia" non passerebbero il tempo a guardare le foto delle vacanze.
> Ma quale uomo non è disponibile dopo averci provato o dopo avere approcciato?
> Dopodiché l'uso delle parole necessariamente si adegua alla donna, e ai suoi eventuali criteri di giudizio, che si ha di fronte.


Certo che ci sta provando. 

Ma non è chiaro. Gioca a nascondarella. 

tipo asilo mariuccia. 
E delega a lei ogni altro passaggio esplicito. 
Lui se ne sta nel suo buco e aspetta. 

Per esperienza ti posso dire che di uomini - in questo caso sì, uomini e non maschi - che pur essendo disponibili e pur avendo approcciato decidono ad un certo punto di lasciare offerto il desiderio e lasciarlo in comune ma di ritirare la disponibilità.

Io non sto facendo riferimento all'uso delle parole. 
Io sto facendo riferimento alla costruzione e alla concatenazione dei contenuti. E questo parla della struttura cognitiva ed emotiva di chi costruisce in un modo o nell'altro.


----------



## danny (9 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> *Certo che ci sta provando.
> *
> *Ma non è chiaro. Gioca a nascondarella.
> *
> ...


Dove la vedi questa mancanza di chiarezza?
A me sembra palese che se un uomo ci prova, voglia arrivare a scopare e che si aspetti un no o un sì a un invito a stare da soli.


----------



## ipazia (9 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Probabile.
> Ma è il rischio connesso all'approccio.
> Non sai chi hai di fronte, devi cercare di renderti interessante, puoi sbagliare.
> Lei è ambigua perché pur non essendo interessata a quest'uomo, non lo sfancula.
> ...


Ma scusa eh.

Se lei non ha voglia di sfanculare. 
Se quello non è il suo modo. 

Perchè mai dovrebbe farlo?

Fra l'altro lei vuole preservare la situazione affinchè i due figli possano ancora giocare insieme. 

Quindi, ancora, perchè mai dovrebbe fare quello che lui vuole. Ossia o dargliela o sfancularlo. 

Questa costruzione permette a lui di governare una situazione. 

E personalmente trovo anche fastidioso che a essere messa in discussione sia lei. 

Questo è ambiguo. 
Ma siccome lei non ci sta, lei non deve esserlo?

Che è?
Madre teresa? 

E poi una scopa in culo e via a spazzare il cortile? 
Fischando pure magari 

Nelle relazioni si raccoglie quel che si semina. 
Se sei un tremolante, raccogli quel che puoi e zitto. 

Se vuoi altro, offri altro.


----------



## danny (9 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma scusa eh.
> 
> *Se lei non ha voglia di sfanculare.
> Se quello non è il suo modo.
> ...


Se lei non risponde chiaramente sì o no se lo troverà ancora a lungo a provarci in altre situazioni passando poi per gattamorta.
I figli possono giocare tranquillamente anche dopo un no garbato.
Non vedo il problema.
Sono approcci diffusissimi.


----------



## ipazia (9 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Dove la vedi questa mancanza di chiarezza?
> A me sembra palese che se un uomo ci prova, voglia arrivare a scopare e che si aspetti un no o un sì.


Ti ho risposto prima. 

Negli impliciti. 

Se vuoi un sì o un no, poni la domanda per avere un sì o un no. 

Se no, vabbè. Aspetta. 

Ci manca solo che una, che ha un figlio, che corre a destra e manca, che sta attraversando una seprazione complessa e dolorosa che la mette in discussione su molteplici piani, ed in particolare come femmina come donna e come madre, debba pure mettersi a fare la traduttrice per dare *a lui* quello che *lui *si aspetta di ricevere. 

Mica è madre teresa oh. 

E se a lei piace la lusinga di essere corteggiata, perchè no? 
Ognuno è responsabile di ciò che offre e di come lo offre.


----------



## ipazia (9 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> *Se lei non risponde* chiaramente sì o no *se lo troverà* ancora a lungo a provarci in altre situazioni passando poi per gattamorta.
> I figli possono giocare tranquillamente anche dopo un no garbato.
> Non vedo il problema.


E torniamo a quello che dicevo all'inizio. 

SE lei non fa così, allora lui. 

Quindi lei si deve difendere. Da lui. 
E pure nel modo che più aggrada a lui. 

E se non lo fa, lei è ambigua. 

Quindi, riassumendo. 

Lui si impone. 
Entra in uno spazio suo non invitato ed in modo goffo, inelegante e invadente. 
E sta a lei risolvergli la questione nel modo in cui li si aspetta che lei la risolva. 
Scusandosi magari, che è stata poco accogliente :facepalm:

Ma che bellezza.

Una scopa in culo e pulire il cortile fischiando no?


----------



## danny (9 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ti ho risposto prima.
> 
> Negli impliciti.
> 
> ...


E allora diciamo che le piace essere corteggiata e che non vuole rinunciare a questo piacere, il piacere della lusinga.
E che per non rinunciarci tenga lui in una posizione incerta.
Che è quello che sto dicendo da un po'.
Liberissima di farlo, ma libero anch'io da uomo di pensare che è una posizione ambigua.


----------



## danny (9 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E torniamo a quello che dicevo all'inizio.
> 
> SE lei non fa così, allora lui.
> 
> ...



Da che mondo è mondo, tutti gli uomini ci provano.
E tutte le donne scelgono se accettare o meno l'offerta.
Poi c'è chi è più goffo, chi è più bravo etc etc.
Ma se qualcuno non si muove verso l'altro, si rimane soli o non accade nulla.


----------



## danny (9 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Dopo l'arte dello sfascio ben evidente per effetto del tradimento, vi voglio chiedere consiglio sull'arte dello sfescio .
> 
> L'arte di sbolognare, perché evidentemente ho un problema di comunicazione io, me ne sono accorta
> 
> ...


La risposta corretta sarebbe, per me. "E' un periodo che sto apprezzando lo stare da sola, senza uomini che possano condizionare la mia vita. Voglio godermi il più a lungo possibile questo momento, nel quale apprezzo finalmente il mio ruolo di madre", magari scritto meglio, ma che si capisca che non vuoi uomini attorno. E' sufficientemente ammosciante per la maggior parte dei casi.


----------



## ipazia (9 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E allora diciamo che le piace essere corteggiata e che non vuole rinunciare a questo piacere, il piacere della lusinga.
> E che per non rinunciarci tenga lui in una posizione incerta.
> Che è quello che sto dicendo da un po'.
> Liberissima di farlo, ma libero anch'io da uomo di pensare che è una posizione ambigua.


Lui si è messo in una posizione incerta. 
Lui ha deciso di porsi in quel modo. 

Il resto, è solo conseguenza. 

Lui ha imposto un registro comunicativo ambiguo. 

Nella proposta di registro ambiguo c'è l'allegata proposta di cambiarlo da parte dell'altro? 

Una cosa tipo "io sono ambiguo, ma tu devi essere chiara"?

Non mi è chiaro il passaggio


----------



## Cuore2018 (9 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E allora diciamo che le piace essere corteggiata e che non vuole rinunciare a questo piacere, il piacere della lusinga.
> E che per non rinunciarci tenga lui in una posizione incerta.
> Che è quello che sto dicendo da un po'.
> Liberissima di farlo, ma libero anch'io da uomo di pensare che è una posizione ambigua.


Premesso che io non trovo affatto che lui sia ambiguo, anzi. Si capisce chiaramente che vuole incontrarla da sola perché è interessato a lei. Ma ha usato un modo edulcorato per evitare figuracce in caso di due di picche.

Ma neanche lei mi pare ambigua. Non è che gli ha detto "mah, non so, vediamo, controllo l'agenda e ti dico".

Gli ha risposto che è incasinatissima e che si sarebbero visti coi figli per farli giocare. Poi, alla sua ennesima insistenza, gli ha scritto che si sarebbero visti a settembre con le rispettive famiglie.

Allora, considerando che si tratta di conoscenze legate alle amicizie dei figli, e quindi ci vuole un minimo di tatto, lei cosa avrebbe dovuto fare? Dirgli "non mi interessa scopare con te, grazie?"

Esiste un linguaggio che utilizziamo in queste circostanze. Puó sembrare un po' falso, ma fa parte della consuetudine.
Se a un amico tempo fa mi era bastato dire, mangiando una pizza, "scopiamo?", in una situazione in cui esiste un intreccio di conoscenze tra figli e mogli e mariti un atteggiamento cosí esplicito non esiste.

Poi mi permetto una piccola nota personale: cercare di portarsi a letto la madre dell'amichetto del figlio mentre la moglie è via... :bleah:
Non dovrei stupirmi più di niente ma ogni volta resto basita dalla faccia come l'ano di certe persone.


----------



## ipazia (9 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Da che mondo è mondo, tutti gli uomini ci provano.
> E tutte le donne scelgono se accettare o meno l'offerta.
> Poi c'è chi è più goffo, chi è più bravo etc etc.
> Ma se qualcuno non si muove verso l'altro, si rimane soli o non accade nulla.


DA che mondo si risponde ad una offerta non nel modo in cui si aspetta chi l'ha fatta, ma nel modo in cui si desidera farlo. 

Salvo ci si debba tutelare da altro. 

E anche dovendosi tutelare non funziona rispondere in modo compiacente. 

Che è compiacenza. rispondere come l'altro si aspetta di essere risposto. 

E non è detto che a tutti piaccia essere compiacente. 

come non è detto che si abbia il desiderio e la voglia di usare i cazzi propri per spiegare ad uno che ti fa proposte perchè non accetti la proposta, neanche esplicitata. 

Qui non è questione di goffaggine. 
Questa è una struttura, tipicamente maschile, fra l'altro, di scarsa assertività nell'offerta del proprio desiderio. 

Che poi si aspetta che sia la donna a risolvere. 

Alla faccia di tutti i bei discorsi fatti riguardo la comunicazione chiara fra generi. 

Alla fine, il percorso suggerito è "guarda, se non vuoi che ti rompa il cazzo, difenditi e mandalo a fare in culo (anche se non una modalità che va bene per te, non importa cosa va bene per te, l'importante è che vada bene per lui) e se non ti muovi come lui si aspetta che tu ti muova - senza avertelo esplicitato fra l'altro- sei una profumiera ambigua. 

Però...


----------



## danny (9 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> "Ciao come va? Dove sei? Non ti vedo ma possiamo incontrarci se vuoi. *Posso venire anche a casa se vuoi".* :singleeye:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ipazia ha detto:


> Lui si è messo in una posizione incerta.
> Lui ha deciso di porsi in quel modo.
> 
> Il resto, è solo conseguenza.
> ...


Ma quelle due frasi di lui davvero ti sembrano ambigue?
Ma è  quasi... un maiale!:sonar::sonar::sonar:
Si nota tra le righe l'allupaggine alla Fantozzi che finalmente rimasto solo senza moglie e figli d'estate cerca la donna sola per farsi almeno una seratina (a casa di lei per non farsi beccare da nessuno) fatta di tanto sesso.
E' sfigatissimo, questo sì, ma ambiguo proprio no.


----------



## danny (9 Luglio 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Premesso che io non trovo affatto che lui sia ambiguo, anzi. Si capisce chiaramente che vuole incontrarla da sola perché è interessato a lei. Ma ha usato un modo edulcorato per evitare figuracce in caso di due di picche.
> 
> Ma neanche lei mi pare ambigua. Non è che gli ha detto "mah, non so, vediamo, controllo l'agenda e ti dico".
> 
> ...


Dirle quello che ho scritto nel post sopra, non dargli in alcun modo spago. Si è capito che è un tipo insistente e tonto.


----------



## ipazia (9 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma quelle due frasi di lui davvero ti sembrano ambigue?
> Ma è  quasi... un maiale!:sonar::sonar::sonar:
> Si nota tra le righe l'allupaggine alla Fantozzi che finalmente rimasto solo senza moglie e figli d'estate cerca la donna sola per farsi almeno una seratina (a casa di lei per non farsi beccare da nessuno) fatta di tanto sesso.
> E' sfigatissimo, questo sì, ma ambiguo proprio no.


L'ho scritto prima nel post dove ho usato l'esempio del caffè. 

Sei allupato. Bene. 
Abbi la grazia di esprimerti direttamente.
E lusingami come dio comanda. 

Neanche quello è in grado di fare :facepalm:

Se usi gli impliciti, scaricando su di me la traduzione e l'esplicitazione dell'implicito, ti prendi quel che ti arriva. 

Ribadisco. Vale per me. 
LA reazione e il giudizio sul tipo di maschio. 

L'analisi comunicativa no. E' analisi spiccia. 

Una proposta del genere per me equivale ad invitarmi al luna park della mia stronzaggine. 
E giocherei al gatto col topo. 
Specialmente se non ho niente da fare e magari mi sto pure annoiando. 

Non ho problemi a considerarmi stronza. Considerarmi troia. E pure profumiera. 
Sono parti con cui mi piace giocare e di cui non ho timore. 
Quindi non avrei la minima remora a rivoltare come un calzino il fantozzi in erba dei messaggi. 
Divertendomi. Che è questo il punto. 

Mi divertirebbe farlo. 

Se non ne avessi voglia, se non mi divertisse, io manco gli risponderei per essere sincera. 
Sono insulti quei messaggi, per la forma, per la sostanza, per il tempismo e per il vissuto. 

SE non avessi voglia di giocare col topino, neanche lo cagherei uno così.
E lo rivedrei serenamente al parco per far giocare i bambini. 
Scusandomi per non aver risposto (e senza nessuna giustificazione al perchè).


----------



## danny (9 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se non ne avessi voglia, se non mi divertisse, io manco gli risponderei per essere sincera.


Questo lo quoto.
Una non risposta è la miglior risposta.


----------



## ipazia (9 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Questo lo quoto.
> Una non risposta è la miglior risposta.


Adesso faccio la pignoletta fino in fondo. 

E' una risposta nello stesso registro da lui usato. 
Lui fa non domande, e io rispondo con non risposte. 
E' semplice specchiamento. 

Ma per far questo, e farlo serenamente, serve non sentirsi in dovere di essere chiara al posto dell'altro. (ti dico io di no)
Non assumersi la responsabilità di un chiarimento che riguarda il registro dell'altro. 
E non sentirsi messa in discussione come persona chiara dalla non chiarezza dell'altro. 

Una non risposta data non serenamente, mette per converso chi la offre in condizione di sentirsi non chiaro. 
E di non sentirsi a posto con se stessi. 
E questo è uno degli effetti collaterali del registro ambiguo usato dal fantozzi in erba in questione. 
Scarica le proprie mancanze sull'altro. 

E porta a doversi giustificare della non risposta stessa, prima con se stessi e poi anche con l'altro. 

In soldoni, per non rispondere serve non assumersi le mancanze altrui e rimanere seduti comodamente sulla propria poltrona.


----------



## danny (9 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Adesso faccio la pignoletta fino in fondo.
> 
> E' una risposta nello stesso registro da lui usato.
> Lui fa non domande, e io rispondo con non risposte.
> ...


Una non risposta è il due di picche più classico e comprensibile per un uomo.


----------



## ipazia (9 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Una non risposta è il due di picche più classico e comprensibile per un uomo.


Sì, perchè siete tendenzialmente basici 

Ma è il percorso con cui ci si arriva a fare la differenza per chi la offre. 
Ed è questa la cosa che conta per @_Cielo_. 

Dare la risposta che fa stare meglio LEI.

A prescindere da lui. 

E' lei il fulcro. 

Lui viene dopo. Molto dopo, a mio parere, considerato fra l'altro il personaggio.
Lui le offre spunti di riflessione interessanti riguardo al come LEI desidera essere trattata da un maschio. 
Su quale è l'immagine di se stessa che lei ha internamente e che vuole riflettere all'esterno. 

E nella situazione in cui lei si trova, con il percorso che sta affrontando è fondamentale. 
Ha passato anni ad essere maltrattata e a risolvere gli impliciti del marito. 
Ha navigato nei non detti fin quasi a perdere il senso della realtà. Con tutta la sofferenza che questo può creare. 

Il fulcro non è questo personaggio o l'ambiguità di cielo. 

Il fulcro è che questo personaggio, nel suo squallore, riesce ad attivare i suoi allarmi rispetto agli impliciti. 
E questo è un bene. 

Per una che è assuefatta agli impliciti ed è alla ricerca di trasparenza dovrebbe essere rassicurante il fastidio provato per gli impliciti. 
E il tipo una palestra per allenarsi a rimandarli al mittente senza riattivare le dinamiche che l'hanno accompagnata nel matrimonio.


----------



## danny (9 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> *Sì, perchè siete tendenzialmente basici
> *


Pragmatici.


----------



## ipazia (9 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Pragmatici.


:rotfl::rotfl:

talvolta 

In ogni caso sono stata imprecisa. 

MASCHI basici. 

Gli UOMINI non lo sono quasi mai


----------



## Marjanna (9 Luglio 2018)

Mi colpisce come alcune persone possano aver messo in dubbio la risposta di Cielo.
Per me è stato subito chiaro che la sua risposta è solo conseguenza nel voler tenere in piedi un rapporto formale solo ed esclusivamente per il figlio. 
Il fatto che lei si ponga in dubbio in risposta ad alcuni messaggi nel forum, dove dubbio non dovrebbe essercene, mi arriva come una certa fragilità e innocenza d'animo. Sicuramente non sono i termini corretti, è giusto per dare un'idea.

Certo se si arriva a questionare sul fatto che lei in qualche modo potrebbe volere interagire con questo uomo... mi vengono in mente storie su ragazze violentate che se la cercavano perchè indossavano una minigonna. Cosa assurda. Certo se si questiona e si mette in dubbio il volere di una donna rispetto ad un messaggio, cosa mai verrebbe fuori se lei colta in una giornata di particolare stress per caso accettasse si prendere un caffè con questo uomo magari in un bar pubblico.

Il messaggio di lui è ambiguo. Perchè se lei lo girasse alla moglie lui userebbe quel non esser stato esplicito per intortarla e fargli credere che era solo una cosa cortese, e magari alla fine la moglie si beccherebbe pure "colpe". Per la serie "eh tu eri in vacanza (pagata da me), mi sentivo solo, cosa ho fatto di male... non sono qui ora".


----------



## danny (9 Luglio 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> *Il messaggio di lui è ambiguo. Perchè se lei lo girasse alla moglie lui userebbe quel non esser stato esplicito per intortarla e fargli credere che era solo una cosa cortese, e magari alla fine la moglie si beccherebbe pure "colpe". Per la serie "eh tu eri in vacanza (pagata da me), mi sentivo solo, cosa ho fatto di male... non sono qui ora*".


Sì, come no...
Solo se la moglie è tonta come lui.
Dai, ma è un morto di figa all'ennesima potenza!
Roba da ricordare film come questi:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yku9o9ivhZ8


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non è che vieni fraintesa.
> L'uomo, mediamente, coglie alcuni segnali nella donna e se interessato ci prova.


 e non è possibile che dò sempre segnali sbagliati e dai, su!!!


----------



## danny (9 Luglio 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> *cosa mai verrebbe fuori se lei colta in una giornata di particolare stress per caso accettasse si prendere un caffè con questo uomo magari in un bar pubblico.*


Ellamadonna!



Niente.


----------



## danny (9 Luglio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e non è possibile che dò sempre segnali sbagliati e dai, su!!!


L'uomo mediamente ci prova sempre con una donna piacente.
A parte me.


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> L'uomo mediamente ci prova sempre con una donna piacente.
> A parte me.


:abbraccio:
sei unico


----------



## Marjanna (9 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, come no...
> Solo se la moglie è tonta come lui.
> Dai, ma è un morto di figa all'ennesima potenza!
> Roba da ricordare film come questi:
> ...


Fantozzi è un mito!!!!!! :rotfl:
Hai ragione è un morto di figa. Ma quel morto di figa ha una moglie che magari sarà pure tonta vista la situazione in cui si trova (palese per noi che neppure ne sappiamo il nome ma chissà per lei), però nel nostro paese da sempre chi è buono è stupido, chi è furbo (nel senso che mente senza farsi alcun problema della sensibilità altrui, pronto anche a usare le fragilità di un altro) è ganzo. Un paese dove non esiste la meritocrazia. 

Mi fossi trovata al posto di Cielo non avrei risposto, però magari se hai un momento di fragilità ti sale quel senso di irritazione, e magari perdi pure tempo a chiederti "ma cos'ho che questo si permette di palesarsi così con me?".


----------



## Cuore2018 (9 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La risposta corretta sarebbe, per me. "E' un periodo che sto apprezzando lo stare da sola, senza uomini che possano condizionare la mia vita. Voglio godermi il più a lungo possibile questo momento, nel quale apprezzo finalmente il mio ruolo di madre", magari scritto meglio, ma che si capisca che non vuoi uomini attorno. E' sufficientemente ammosciante per la maggior parte dei casi.


Ok, ho letto.
Peró a questa risposta, lui potrebbe replicare " Ma io volevo solo fare due chiacchiere da amici, mica entrare a far parte della tua vita! " E farla passare per visionaria.

La risposta deve avere lo stesso stile comunicativo della domanda. In questo caso non si può esplicitare ció che è implicito.


----------



## danny (9 Luglio 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Ok, ho letto.
> Peró a questa risposta, lui potrebbe replicare " Ma io volevo solo fare due chiacchiere da amici, mica entrare a far parte della tua vita! " E farla passare per visionaria.
> 
> La risposta deve avere lo stesso stile comunicativo della domanda. In questo caso non si può esplicitare ció che è implicito.


Vero. 
Per evitare questo rischio allora non si risponde.
Non si gli si dà più corda.


----------



## Cuore2018 (9 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Vero.
> Per evitare questo rischio allora non si risponde.
> Non si gli si dà più corda.


Ecco, evitare di rispondere forse è la soluzione più funzionale.


----------



## Foglia (9 Luglio 2018)

Vi ho letti tutti, e vi tirerò in ballo un po' tutti, anche quelli non taggati 

Allora [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] : dire che siamo semi-sconosciuti secondo me non è corretto. E' più corretto dire che in ragione dei figli ci conosciamo da circa tre anni. In quanto conoscenti con un interesse affine (figli al parco) ho sempre parlato del più e del meno con lui, e interagito (con fatica, visto che lei parla pochissimo italiano) con la moglie. Nei primi tempi lui mi chiese di accompagnarla all'asilo (lo stesso in cui inizialmente avevo iscritto anche mio figlio, poi cambiato), e di aiutarla con l'iscrizione. In seguito spesso è capitato di sentirlo per questioni legate ai figli. E ad un certo punto quella ambiguità era emersa. Più ambigua ancora di quella attuale (tu non la vedi, io invece continuo a vederla, forse complici anche i pregressi).
Mi capitò tempo addietro pure di aiutarlo in una questione legale. Me lo aveva chiesto. Nulla che mi sia costato troppo.
Sai comunque di cosa mi dà l'idea? Proprio di quello che, se gli dai il diniego in versione "strong" come suggerito da [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] o [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION], ti risponde dicendo più o meno: ma cosaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa? Sei pazza? 
Ecco.... sinceramente una risposta così non la voglio. Non la voglio da uno che si muove nello stile proprio del viscido. 
Ho contato fino a cento anche per non dirgli "vaffanculo" quando, non richiesto, si è permesso di tirare in ballo mio figlio, per trarre le sue conclusioni. Doppiamente non chieste. E guarda che mio figlio per me viene prima di ogni altra cosa al mondo. E sentire uno che si mostra quasi "distrutto" da una notizia che non gli avevo dato, ma su cui aveva avuto accesso indiretto, ha confermato (in una alla sua ambiguità) che non è una persona con cui "stringere". Non so come dire: occhei che i bimbi giochino insieme, occhei che ci si saluti quando ci si incrocia, ma bona lè.
Lusinghe? Qualcuna inizialmente, poi non è che io riesca più a percepirle come tali. Un conto è dirmi "che begli occhi che hai", altro è guardare mio figlio e dire "ha gli stessi tuoi occhi" con fare da pirla (per dire di una roba successa tempo fa).

A volte mi faccio domande atte a capire se sono io a lasciare spazio. Ma se ad uno rispondo che magari avremo occasione di vederci con i figli, per me è palese che non mi interessa altro, se poi l'altro vuole vederci spazio, mi sa tanto che sono cazzi suoi. Se mi avesse chiesto "Vuoi scopare?" la risposta sarebbe stata "no". Non "magari domani". Non so se è chiaro.
Ma che io mi debba preoccupare di fargli avere la risposta che desidera in effetti è assurdo. Ma è assurdo anche nell'ottica dello "sfescio nel minor tempo possibile". Credo che se gli avessi risposto semplicemente "non mi interessa" lui avrebbe detto "ma come, non ti interessa fare due chiacchiere"? Minimo minimo. Se gli avessi detto "non mi interessa SCOPARE", mi avrebbe dato della matta (che lui non intendeva quello col POTER venire a casa). Se gli avessi chiesto se mi riteneva alla canna del gas, aveva il terreno per dire "in che senso?". 
Eh no, facciamo che gli do la risposta più congeniale a me, come in effetti alla fine ho fatto 
Non perché abbia trovato "sbagliate le altre". Vi ho chiesto io consiglio, anche perché la questione è più ampia di una semplice risposta ad un sms, e per me è interessante. Ma poi alla fine ho dato la risposta che preferivo dare. E quella si cucca.
Credo che in tutto questo mi trovo molto vicina al pensiero di [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION], anche se lei lo esprime a livello molto più cosciente del mio.


----------



## danny (9 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Vi ho letti tutti, e vi tirerò in ballo un po' tutti, anche quelli non taggati
> 
> Allora [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] : dire che siamo semi-sconosciuti secondo me non è corretto. E' più corretto dire che in ragione dei figli ci conosciamo da circa tre anni. In quanto conoscenti con un interesse affine (figli al parco) ho sempre parlato del più e del meno con lui, e interagito (con fatica, visto che lei parla pochissimo italiano) con la moglie. Nei primi tempi lui mi chiese di accompagnarla all'asilo (lo stesso in cui inizialmente avevo iscritto anche mio figlio, poi cambiato), e di aiutarla con l'iscrizione. In seguito spesso è capitato di sentirlo per questioni legate ai figli. E ad un certo punto quella ambiguità era emersa. Più ambigua ancora di quella attuale (tu non la vedi, io invece continuo a vederla, forse complici anche i pregressi).
> Mi capitò tempo addietro pure di aiutarlo in una questione legale. Me lo aveva chiesto. Nulla che mi sia costato troppo.
> ...


Detto tra di noi, lui mi sembra un pirla.
Dagli la risposta che tu credi si meriti.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> ma mi può stare benissimo, lo specchio. Fino a quando tutto sommato capisco che non mi interessa riflettermici. A quel punto (parlo di questo caso) mi sento come se lo specchio inseguisse me (immagine terribile, lo so ), e io non sapessi appunto come sfesciarlo. Quando sul lavoro esagerano, quando cioè trovo fuori luogo (per i miei interessi) i riscontri sui miei risultati, da chiunque provengano, trovo il modo di gestire la cosa....
> 
> Te dici quindi che, malgrado a livello conscio dica no alla persona, ad altro livello (più o meno inconscio) io comunque non sappia rinunciare del tutto a questo specchio? E che per questo motivo mi sfugge un po' la gestione di una cavolata?
> Non lo so. A mio sentire, trovo più fastidio che altro.





Cuore2018 ha detto:


> No, a volte è una rottura di maroni.
> Soprattutto se sei una persona gentile che soffre all'idea di far rimanere male gli altri. Come me.
> 
> Ogni volta che ho dovuto scaricare qualcuno è stato un parto e una gran rottura di palle.


Secondo me c’è una bella differenza tra avere uno specchio lusinghiero e avere proposte che possono essere una rottura.
Voglio dire che se vai a portare l’auto dal meccanico e ti guardano tutti gli operai fa piacere, se ci provano no.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Hai precisato meglio quello che intendevo, grazie.
> 
> L'intento è chiaro. (ma sufficientemente nebuloso da, nel caso lei svelasse per davvero l'arcano chiedendogli per esempio "ma vuoi scopare", poter sfuggire rifugiandosi nell'implicito non dichiarato.."chi, iooo???").
> 
> ...


Mi fai pensare a Jessica Lange in Tootsie.
Però quando lui è diretto si prende un drink in faccia.
Non metto in dubbio che tu sia così. Generalmente le altre reagiscono come Jessica Lange.


----------



## danny (9 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Secondo me c’è una bella differenza tra avere uno specchio lusinghiero e avere proposte che possono essere una rottura.
> Voglio dire che se vai a portare l’auto dal meccanico e ti guardano tutti gli operai fa piacere, se ci provano no.


Perché?
Se l'uomo non ci prova e la donna sta sulle sue mi sai dire come ci si incontra?
Prima o poi qualcuno deve fare una mossa.
Altrimenti si resta soli.
È ovvio che se una piace in genere le capiti anche quello che ci prova che è una rottura, come in questo caso.
Nel numero...


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sul neretto: ma quale uomo potrebbe dire a una donna semisconosciuta una frase in cui esplicita il desiderio di scopare?
> Seriamente, eh.
> Ci sono approcci convenzionali, che di solito tutti, uomini e donne, sanno interpretare allo stesso modo.
> L'invito a cena, l'invito a casa.
> ...


Ma si tratta anche di semolici regole del vivere civile, come diceva mia mamma, che comprendono per favore, grazie, prego. Non dico ha nessuno “hai un fiato che sembra che hai mangiato un topo di fogna”, offro una mentina. :mexican:


----------



## Cuore2018 (9 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Secondo me c’è una bella differenza tra avere uno specchio lusinghiero e avere proposte che possono essere una rottura.
> *Voglio dire che se vai a portare l’auto dal meccanico e ti guardano tutti gli operai fa piacere, *se ci provano no.


Puó essere. Devo dire che questo piacere diminuisce drasticamente con l'avanzare dell'età.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Perché?
> Se l'uomo non ci prova e la donna sta sulle sue mi sai dire come ci si incontra?
> Prima o poi qualcuno deve fare una mossa.
> Altrimenti si resta soli.
> ...


Perché ti fa piacere che ti guardino gli operai ma se non fai :lipstik: morta lì.
Se invece uno ci prova in qualunque modo si capisce e non pretendo che si sputtani, perché mi sono proposta anch’io e non trovo educato che si chieda la resa incondizionata, nessuno deve essere trattato come i plenipotenziari giapponesi sulla Missouri.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Puó essere. Devo dire che questo piacere diminuisce drasticamente con l'avanzare dell'età.


No diminuiscono i meccanici :rotfl::rotfl::carneval:


----------



## danny (9 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché ti fa piacere che ti guardino gli operai ma se non fai :lipstik: morta lì.
> Se invece uno ci prova in qualunque modo si capisce e non pretendo che si sputtani, perché mi sono proposta anch’io e non trovo educato che si chieda la resa incondizionata, nessuno deve essere trattato come i plenipotenziari giapponesi sulla Missouri.


Non ho capito niente...
))
Uno può semplicemente provarci con un garbato invito dopo una simpatica chiacchierata.
"Ti andrebbe di uscire a cena una sera di queste?".
Dall'altra parte un'altrettanto garbata risposta farebbe comprendere le intenzioni:
"Non credo che il mio fidanzato sarebbe d'accordo", oppure "Sono molto impegnata in questo periodo, non credo potrò mai accettare l'invito ma grazie comunque ".
E stop.


----------



## danny (9 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No diminuiscono i meccanici :rotfl::rotfl::carneval:


Te l'ho mai detto che un meccanico ci aveva provato con mia moglie? Giusto per.


----------



## Marjanna (9 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' fondamentalmente legato al saper ascoltare, ma da vuoti.
> 
> Di solito si ascolta l'altro, ma c'è una parte di noi che sta già lavorando per esprimere la propria ragione.
> Che vuole aver ragione. O, meglio, che vuole affermarsi.
> ...


Grazie della risposta Ipazia!!! Me l'ero persa, in questo forum siete veramente molto attivi e in poco tempo si riempiono pagine e pagine. In linea teorica capisco quanto spieghi però non riesco a fare una trasposizione pratica. O meglio riesco nel caso citato da Cielo ma non in altri.
Mi vengono in mente quelle situazioni in cui è necessario rimanere nel formale/civile (qualcosa di analogo alla situazione di Cielo) quando vorresti mandare la persona a quel paese. Tipo quando qualcuno -per suoi fini e interessi- ti si pone da amico, qualcuno che ti dice qualcosa "_per il tuo bene_" facendo finta di preoccuparsi per te mentre sta facendo solo i suoi comodi. Come nel caso di Cielo, in cui è palese che quest'uomo ci sta provando senza dichiararlo esplicitamente, pure nell'esempio da me portato è palese che la persona finge (magari ha già avuto atteggiamenti stronzi in passato, e tu sai bene che di te non si interessa minimamente). Io purtroppo tendenzialmente reagirei stile clava, però ci sono situazioni nella vita in cui sarebbero molto più conveniente attuare altre "strategie".


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non ho capito niente...
> ))
> Uno può semplicemente provarci con un garbato invito dopo una simpatica chiacchierata.
> "Ti andrebbe di uscire a cena una sera di queste?".
> ...


Condivido.
È Ipazia che dice che va stanato l’interesse.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Te l'ho mai detto che un meccanico ci aveva provato con mia moglie? Giusto per.


Se era il mio... :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Grazie della risposta Ipazia!!! Me l'ero persa, in questo forum siete veramente molto attivi e in poco tempo si riempiono pagine e pagine. In linea teorica capisco quanto spieghi però non riesco a fare una trasposizione pratica. O meglio riesco nel caso citato da Cielo ma non in altri.
> Mi vengono in mente quelle situazioni in cui è necessario rimanere nel formale/civile (qualcosa di analogo alla situazione di Cielo) quando vorresti mandare la persona a quel paese. Tipo quando qualcuno -per suoi fini e interessi- ti si pone da amico, qualcuno che ti dice qualcosa "_per il tuo bene_" facendo finta di preoccuparsi per te mentre sta facendo solo i suoi comodi. Come nel caso di Cielo, in cui è palese che quest'uomo ci sta provando *senza dichiararlo esplicitamente*, pure nell'esempio da me portato è palese che la persona finge (magari ha già avuto atteggiamenti stronzi in passato, e tu sai bene che di te non si interessa minimamente). Io purtroppo tendenzialmente reagirei stile clava, però ci sono situazioni nella vita in cui sarebbero molto più conveniente attuare altre "strategie".


Più esplicito di così...ha detto che moglie e figli sono via e ke ha chiesto di andare a casa sua... dai!


----------



## Marjanna (9 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Più esplicito di così...ha detto che moglie e figli sono via e ke ha chiesto di andare a casa sua... dai!


Mi interessava più il concetto espresso da Ipazia che è saltato fuori in questo topic. In quanto al signor "quando la moglie va in vacanza" direi che la questione è chiusa.


----------



## ipazia (9 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi fai pensare a Jessica Lange in Tootsie.
> Però quando lui è diretto si prende un drink in faccia.
> Non metto in dubbio che tu sia così. Generalmente le altre reagiscono come Jessica Lange.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Più esplicito di così...ha detto che moglie e figli sono via e ke ha chiesto di andare a casa sua... dai!


Non ho neanche idea di cosa faccia Jessica Lange in Tootsie 

Più esplicito di così? 
A me sembra il cane di mio papà che guarda il tavolo su cui c'è il pollo. 
Poi guarda mio papà. Poi guarda di nuovo il tavolo. E poi sospira. 

Che per un cane è una cosa esplicita. Bravo cane! pat pat. 

Ma per un umano, dotato di linguaggio e declinazioni del linguaggio, no. 

Essere espliciti è semplicemente dire "senti, desidererei passare del tempo con te. Tu cosa ne pensi? "
Accetterei anche variazioni di forma :rotfl:MA la struttura "affermo il desiderio (mio)+lascio spazio al gradimento (tuo)+lascio spazio ad una risposta semplice(tua)", no. Su quella non transigo. 
O parti da te, o per quanto mi riguarda finisci a fare il topo. 
Del mio desiderare se ho voglia ne parlo io. Se ho voglia. 

Mica che essere diretti è necessariamente "scopiamo?". 

Usare la moglie e il figlio per dire che è libero (tipo l'adolescente che ammicca l'amichetta e le dice "oh bella! sai che ho casa libera?") :carneval: non è essere espliciti. E' far intendere una cosa indicandone un'altra e mettendo l'interlocutore in condizione di intendere. 

Io per esempio, che sono stronza, capirei (volutamente) solo il dichiarato. 
E gli chiederei se sente la loro mancanza 

E poi si offre di andare a casa sua (senza peraltro essere stato invitato).
Io per esempio, che sono stronza, gli risponderei "perdonami, non ricordo di averti invitato a casa mia, dev'essermi sfuggito". 

Manco le prostitute in strada ammiccano tanto al cliente. :carneval:

Poi forse c'è da intendersi per diretto. 

A me non metterebbe in imbarazzo un "ti desidero", anzi, ne sarei lusingata. 
E stimerei un uomo che sa pronunciarlo in modo tale per cui io sono libera di accettare il desiderio e contemporaneamente non dovermi inventare chissà quali storie per dirgli "io no, ma gradisco il tuo desiderio"
Come non mi metterebbe in imbarazzo "voglio scopare con te". 
E stimerei un uomo che lo sa pronunciare nel modo detto sopra. 

Siccome di uomini come detto sopra ce ne sono molto, molto pochi, mi accontento anche di un uomo che sappia offrire desiderio accomodato dalla formalità "desidero passare del tempo con te. (afferma se stesso) Tu che ne pensi? (lascia a lei la libertà di gradire e accettare o rifiutare senza balletti del cazzo. Che quelli sì fan perdere tempo).


----------



## ipazia (9 Luglio 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Grazie della risposta Ipazia!!! Me l'ero persa, in questo forum siete veramente molto attivi e in poco tempo si riempiono pagine e pagine. In linea teorica capisco quanto spieghi però non riesco a fare una trasposizione pratica. O meglio riesco nel caso citato da Cielo ma non in altri.
> Mi vengono in mente quelle situazioni in cui è necessario rimanere nel formale/civile (qualcosa di analogo alla situazione di Cielo) quando vorresti mandare la persona a quel paese. Tipo quando qualcuno -per suoi fini e interessi- ti si pone da amico, qualcuno che ti dice qualcosa "_per il tuo bene_" facendo finta di preoccuparsi per te mentre sta facendo solo i suoi comodi. Come nel caso di Cielo, in cui è palese che quest'uomo ci sta provando senza dichiararlo esplicitamente, pure nell'esempio da me portato è palese che la persona finge (magari ha già avuto atteggiamenti stronzi in passato, e tu sai bene che di te non si interessa minimamente). Io purtroppo tendenzialmente reagirei stile clava, però ci sono situazioni nella vita in cui sarebbero molto più conveniente attuare altre "strategie".



Per natura sarei da clava pure io :carneval:
Una di quelle clave anche piuttosto grezze fra l'altro. :facepalm:

Però in questo modo si va immediatamente allo scontro di potenza. 

Una cosa che ho imparato è, in situazioni come quella di cielo, a non intendere. 
Mi fermo al dichiarato. 

Mia moglie e mio figlio sono via. 
Oh...senti la loro mancanza? 

Ho tanto tempo libero. 
Capisco. Piacerebbe tanto anche a me aver tempo libero. 

Accogliere l'altro nelle sue dichiarazioni e ridare indietro quel che non interessa, trattenendo quel che interessa. 

Poi dipende da situazione a situazione. 

In certe situazioni vale la pena mettersi in bottom down. 

Mi permetto di suggerire...
Vorrei aggiungere che...

Fare in modo che l'altro si esponga (facendolo sentire in posizione di potere) e apra la strada. 

La cosa che per me è più complessa è non aver fretta. Io sono impaziente.
E invece serve saper aspettare. Con calma. 
Tener fermo l'obiettivo e osservare. 

Parlare il meno possibile. Spiegare il meno possibile. 
Lasciare che sia l'altro ad argomentare. 

Sorridere. Avere un atteggiamento corporeo morbido e accogliente ma non troppo disallineato da quello dell'interlocutore. 

si tratta semplicemente di agganciare e aprire un canale di dialogo. 
Verbale, non verbale e paraverbale. 

E poi da lì partire. 

In altre non conviene invece. 
Ed è più conveniente essere fermi e assertivi. 

Insomma, analisi situazionale, obiettivo e azione collocata in situazione. 

EDIT: presente il gatto quando si mette sotto ad un cespuglio e osserva? Te lo guardi da fuori e dici "ma guarda che è rilassato...come sonnecchia bene, che invidia!" poi passa una lucertola e, manco fai a tempo a vederglielo fare, ce l'ha in bocca". 
Ecco. Il meccanismo è questo.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non ho neanche idea di cosa faccia Jessica Lange in Tootsie
> 
> Più esplicito di così?
> A me sembra il cane di mio papà che guarda il tavolo su cui c'è il pollo.
> ...


Ognuno si esprime come gli viene.
Lo puoi considerare spregevole, ma no non chiaro.
Poi puoi fare questioni di modalità per spostare la valutazione del gesto sul piano che preferisci.


----------



## Cuore2018 (9 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No diminuiscono i meccanici :rotfl::rotfl::carneval:


Sicuramente! Ma se mi avessero detto che me ne sarebbe importato cosí poco non ci avrei creduto.

Invece non me ne frega niente.

Poi il mio fanclub di sessantenni ce l'ho, cosa posso desiderare di più? :rotfl:


----------



## Cuore2018 (9 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Te l'ho mai detto che un meccanico ci aveva provato con mia moglie? Giusto per.


Il mio ex meccanico mi ha tampinato nei due anni post separazione in cui vivevo sola (il mio compagno abitava in un'altra cittá). Ci ha provato in tutti i modi, perfino con la moglie nell'ufficio accanto. Praticamente un quattordicenne arrapato.

Poi il mio compagno si è trasferito nella mia città e abbiamo iniziato a convivere. Dopo un lavoro alla mia vecchia macchina da 800€ (pagati da me), il mio compagno va a ritirarla e il meccanico, per augurargli buon Natale, gli arrotola in mano un calendario con le donne nude.
"Oh, ma non farlo vedere a Cuore se no si arrabbia!"
Il mio compagno arriva a casa, srotola il calendario sul tavolo e mi fa "dobbiamo cambiare meccanico, questo è troppo scemo".

Da allora abbiamo un meccanico molto serio e, devo dirlo, anche meno caro


----------



## ipazia (9 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno si esprime come gli viene.
> Lo puoi considerare spregevole, ma no non chiaro.
> Poi puoi fare questioni di modalità per spostare la valutazione del gesto sul piano che preferisci.


Se ho un figlio malato e lo voglio comunicare a mio marito dirò "Luigi è malato". 

SE ho un figlio malato e lo voglio comunicare al medico dirò "mio figlio Luigi è malato". 


Questo perchè l'interlocutore è diverso. Ed è diverso il contesto e la situazione in cui si svolge la comunicazione. 

Nel primo caso non è necessario specificare l'informazione. E' già contenuta nel contesto e nella situazione della comunicazione.

Nel secondo caso è necessario specificare l'informazione. Non già perchè il medico, se è il mio medico curante, non sappia che io ho un figlio di nome Luigi. Ma perchè il contesto e la situazione richiedono una maggior esplicitazione delle informazioni. 
Il medico non è tenuto a ricordarsi di mio figlio.
Può avermi presente ma non aver presente tutta la mia situazione. 
E se non esplicitassi l'informazione lo obbligherei ad un lavorio aggiuntivo ed evitabile se io mi fossi espressa esplicitando le informazioni fondamentali ad agevolare l'altro nella comprensione.  
Ed è mio diretto interesse, se questo è l'interesse, fornire al medico tutte le informazioni utili per andare velocemente al punto, ossia che ad essere malato è mio figlio, di cui lui ha la cartella medica etc etc. 

Cosa che in effetti avviene anche se mi esprimo come il cane che vuole il pollo. Ma mi esprimo da cane. 

Ed è una rottura di coglioni lo stesso. Ma il medico sta lavorando, e quindi lo mette in conto. E' lavoro.  

Se uno si relaziona con me e il suo interesse me lo esprime con la stessa forma del cane di mio papà...io gli faccio pat pat. Bravo cane. 

Ma al cane di mio papà gli do le crocchette per premio perchè è stato bravo a farsi INTENDERE.

A lui invece di crocchette non gliene do. 
Perchè fra umani, se c'è interesse, ci si spiega esplicitando le informazioni (educatamente e adeguatamente al contesto e al registro necessario) e non si mette l'altro in condizione di dover intendere intenzioni sottotraccia. 
Dando per scontata la disponibilità dell'altro a farlo. 

Ed in effetti, spesso sta gente la trova pure la disponibilità. 

Io invece non sono una persona disponibile, o meglio, lo sono solo in un rapporto in cui la disponibilità è offerta reciprocamente. 

EDIT: ed è il motivo per cui non darei nè il sì nè il no come risposta. Non sono disponibile a rispondere a non domande. 
Se sono predisposta, il mio interesse diventa giocare al topino. 
Se non sono predisposta, non rispondo di solito.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se ho un figlio malato e lo voglio comunicare a mio marito dirò "Luigi è malato".
> 
> SE ho un figlio malato e lo voglio comunicare al medico dirò "mio figlio Luigi è malato".
> 
> ...


Per me è volersi porre in una posizione giudicante che non sia su base morale. Ma resta volersi porre in quella posizione per sentirsi vincente.


----------



## ipazia (9 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è volersi porre in una posizione giudicante che non sia su base morale. Ma resta volersi porre in quella posizione per sentirsi vincente.


La comunicazione, la struttura della comunicazione è un fatto. 
E lo rilevo. 

Come rilevo che TENDENZIALMENTE la struttura comunicativa utilizzata molto dice della struttura cognitiva ed emotiva di chi comunica. 

Fatto questo valuto e giudico. 

Prima la comunicazione. 
Se adeguata oppure no a me. 

E poi la persona. 
Allo stesso modo se adeguata o no a me. 

A seconda delle valutazioni decido le mie azioni. 

EDIT: che poi nelle mie azioni io decida di usare il potere, riguarda il mio modo comunicativo. Che può essere allo stesso modo valutato e giudicato. E a cui può essere data risposta. Se l'altro è in grado di farlo. 
Se non è in grado di farlo, beh, non è una persona adeguata a me. 

Io non faccio il medico


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> La comunicazione, la struttura della comunicazione è un fatto.
> E lo rilevo.
> 
> Come rilevo che TENDENZIALMENTE la struttura comunicativa utilizzata molto dice della struttura cognitiva ed emotiva di chi comunica.
> ...


Anch’io posso giudicare che il tipo è spregevole o un pirla o un pirla spregevole, ma non mi interessa combattere con un pirla spregevole per metterlo in ginocchio, posso semplicemente lasciarlo nel suo pantano.
Ma io non sono competitiva e neppure mi appassionano i combattimenti.


----------



## ipazia (9 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch’io posso giudicare che il tipo è spregevole o un pirla o un pirla spregevole, ma non mi interessa combattere con un pirla spregevole per metterlo in ginocchio, posso semplicemente lasciarlo nel suo pantano.
> Ma io non sono competitiva e neppure mi appassionano i combattimenti.


Ma io non lo giudico spregevole. 

EDIT: maschio tremolante, scarsamente assertivo nell'esprimere il suo desiderio, vigliacco e anche strisciante nei modi. Fantozzi in erba pure. Ma Fantozzi è più simpatico secondo me. Non spregevole però. E nemmeno pirla.  

Semplicemente rilevo che il suo modo del comunicare tende alla manipolazione, senza esserne neanche pienamente in grado. 

Se ho voglia, se sono predisposta (e questo appartiene a me, al mio divertimento nel fare la stronza) gioco al gatto col topo. E poi però non me lo mangio. 

Se non ho voglia, se ho altri impegni, non rispondo proprio. E per me la questione neanche esiste. 

Non penso neanche che stia in un pantano. 
Semplicemente penso che non è una persona in grado di comunicare senza ricorrere agli impliciti e senza deresponsabilizzarsi rispetto al suo desiderare. 

Ce ne sono molte di persone così. 

Sono attente a cose a cui non sono attenta io. 

A me fanno venire in mente i cani quando vogliono il pollo sul tavolo. 
Mi fanno pure tenerezza. E penso sia per questo che mi vien voglia di giocarci. Anche se da stronzetta. 
Il desiderio che mi guida non è umiliarli.

Con questi mica combatti.
Per combattere serve un avversario degno. 
Con questi è sparare sulla croce rossa. 

Il mio riferimento era solo ad una tecnica del combattimento. Non al combattimento.


----------



## danny (10 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Siccome di uomini come detto sopra ce ne sono molto, molto pochi, mi accontento anche di un uomo che sappia offrire desiderio accomodato dalla formalità "desidero passare del tempo con te. (afferma se stesso) Tu che ne pensi? (lascia a lei la libertà di gradire e accettare o rifiutare senza balletti del cazzo. Che quelli sì fan perdere tempo).


Anche di donne come te ce ne sono poche, per cui mediamente gli uomini si tarano sull'approccio discreto, soprattutto se adottato  in ambienti non certo congeniali, come l'ambito scolastico o lavorativo. Anche a me la mamma di un compagno di classe di mia figlia mi  chiese di uscire. Ho accettato, ero nel periodo del tradimento di mia moglie, ci siamo incontrati ma io mi sono reso conto che non sarei mai riuscito a pensare a lei senza ricordarmi di suo marito che conoscevo e proprio nel 'non detto' si è trovata la via di fuga.
Poi lei è uscita con un altro che probabilmente si è fatto meno scrupoli di me.
Ci fossimo conosciuti in discoteca o a uno speed date :sonar::sonar:sicuramente l'approccio sarebbe stato più diretto. Ci si adegua volta per volta alle circostanze. Da uomo, ti dico che mediamente le donne dirette sono rare: la maggior parte si prepara la via di fuga, rimanendo su atteggiamenti ambigui per non fare mai figure di merda  e lascia che a fare tutto sia l'uomo.
Il quale va ovviamente circospetto in determinate situazioni e nella fase iniziale per le ragioni che ti ho elencato sopra.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma io non lo giudico spregevole.
> 
> EDIT: maschio tremolante, scarsamente assertivo nell'esprimere il suo desiderio, vigliacco e anche strisciante nei modi. Fantozzi in erba pure. Ma Fantozzi è più simpatico secondo me. Non spregevole però. E nemmeno pirla.
> 
> ...


È quello che sto dicendo. Sono io che lo considero pirla e spregevole.
Tu eviti come la peste i giudizi etici e allora sposti il giudizio su un altro piano.
Il piano tuo e lo è sempre è un piano in cui ti sentì vincente perché miri ad avere il potere femminile di far scoprire il desiderio maschile e se il tipo non è all’altezza del tuo gioco metterlo in ridicolo.
Sei in una costante posizione competitiva con il maschio richiedendogli di mostrare la sua mascolinità, ma è solo la parte della mascolinità su cui puoi prevalere giocando da donna come se fossi uomo, come fai nella forma sportiva che hai scelto, come facevi con i tipi nei locali o con gli amanti.
In parole povere giochi il gioco dell’avversario con le sue armi. 
È una forma di competizione di cui hai (ancora) fortemente bisogno, tanto è vero che non solo la ingaggi con ogni uomo qui*, ma la ingaggi virtualmente con il tipo che ci ha provato con cielo.
Per dire a me non interessa e il tipo lo avrei giudicato su un altro piano per decidere che non mi interessa, come hanno detto altre donne. Perché è quello il piano femminile.




*a volte trovo divertente come alcuni ci si buttino, pensando di poter prevalere proprio perché è un piano maschile, convinti che tu non sia in grado. Ma divertente come in un film tipo Karatè Kid quando i bulli sottovalutano il vecchietto che è invece un maestro.


----------



## danny (10 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È quello che sto dicendo. Sono io che lo considero pirla e spregevole.
> Tu eviti come la peste i giudizi etici e allora sposti il giudizio su un altro piano.
> Il piano tuo e lo è sempre è un piano in cui ti sentì vincente perché miri ad avere il potere femminile di far scoprire il desiderio maschile e se il tipo non è all’altezza del tuo gioco metterlo in ridicolo.
> Sei in una costante posizione competitiva con il maschio richiedendogli di mostrare la sua mascolinità, ma è solo la parte della mascolinità su cui puoi prevalere giocando da donna come se fossi uomo, come fai nella forma sportiva che hai scelto, come facevi con i tipi nei locali o con gli amanti.
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Anche di donne come te ce ne sono poche, per cui mediamente gli uomini si tarano sull'approccio discreto, soprattutto se adottato  in ambienti non certo congeniali, come l'ambito scolastico o lavorativo. Anche a me la mamma di un compagno di classe di mia figlia mi  chiese di uscire. Ho accettato, ero nel periodo del tradimento di mia moglie, ci siamo incontrati ma io mi sono reso conto che non sarei mai riuscito a pensare a lei senza ricordarmi di suo marito che conoscevo e proprio nel 'non detto' si è trovata la via di fuga.
> Poi lei è uscita con un altro che probabilmente si è fatto meno scrupoli di me.
> Ci fossimo conosciuti in discoteca o a uno speed date sicuramente l'approccio sarebbe stato più diretto. Ci si adegua volta per volta alle circostanze. Da uomo, ti dico che mediamente le donne dirette sono rare: la maggior parte si prepara la via di fuga, rimanendo su atteggiamenti ambigui per non fare mai figure di merda  e lascia che a fare tutto sia l'uomo.
> Il quale va ovviamente circospetto in determinate situazioni per le ragioni che ti ho elencato sopra.
> E anche per la presenza di una gran varietà di profumiere. Ci sono anche quelle, mi dispiace.


Tu invece ti relazioni secondo un modello femminile.


----------



## danny (10 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu invece ti relazioni secondo un modello femminile.


Io mi relaziono da sposato.
Da uno che non ha alcuna voglia di tradire, perché non ama farlo, ma che avverte abbastanza forte un senso di solitudine crescente.
Io mi relaziono per combattere questa sensazione.
Ho bisogno di tempi lunghi e di coinvolgimento.
Fossi single avrei un altro approccio.


----------



## danny (10 Luglio 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Puó essere. Devo dire che questo piacere diminuisce drasticamente con l'avanzare dell'età.


No, è il periodo che stai vivendo.


----------



## danny (10 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se era il mio... :mexican:


No, più vecchio.
So che le ha telefonato, deve essere partito qualche invito, non accettato, credo. O spero.:sonar::sonar:
E' arrivato prima del toscano, diciamo in quella congiuntura in cui mia moglie era nella fase esplorativa.
Comunque dopo ha cambiato auto e meccanico.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io mi relaziono da sposato.
> Da uno che non ha alcuna voglia di tradire, perché non ama farlo, ma che avverte abbastanza forte un senso di solitudine crescente.
> Io mi relaziono per combattere questa sensazione.
> Ho bisogno di tempi lunghi e di coinvolgimento.
> Fossi single avrei un altro approccio.


Non mi sono spiegata.
Uno che si relaziona da sposato con la mamma del compagno di scuola della figlia non ci esce e non flirta con la collega.
Tu cerchi una gratificazione di tipo femminile nell’ambito delle possibilità maschili.
Voglio dire che se una donna (giovane e carina)  può trovare conferme semplicemente andando dal meccanico o girando per strada  o facendo uno spettacolo di ballo, un uomo è difficile che la possa ottenere se non è Raz Degan, Luca Argentero o Bolle.  Le donne manifestano apertamente l’apprezzamento per un uomo senza relazionarcisi solo in casi eccezionali.
Allora fai un po’ il profumiere.
Questo è un piano femminile. 
Non ti sto dicendo che sbagli o che non sei mascolino, sto dicendo che usi quel piano. Non so se sia sempre stato il tuo piano, però sospetto di sì, anche per il tuo accenno alla perdita di controllo che ti dà l’alcol e ti porta a....cedere.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Luglio 2018)

*...*

Ciao   [MENTION=7069]Cielo[/MENTION] .. 

Tu devi deciderti a scoprire il piacere di far spogliare un uomo, poi che tu gli salti addosso, o lo lasci in mutande e te ne vai, vedrai e deciderai 

E quoto   [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]  in ogni suo intervento

È il suo (per me) un atteggiamento da viscidone 

Però è simpatico :mexican:


----------



## danny (10 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegata.
> Uno che si relaziona da sposato con la mamma del compagno di scuola della figlia non ci esce e non flirta con la collega.
> Tu cerchi una gratificazione di tipo femminile nell’ambito delle possibilità maschili.
> Voglio dire che se una donna (giovane e carina)  può trovare conferme semplicemente andando dal meccanico o girando per strada  o facendo uno spettacolo di ballo, un uomo è difficile che la possa ottenere se non è Raz Degan, Luca Argentero o Bolle.  Le donne manifestano apertamente l’apprezzamento per un uomo senza relazionarcisi solo in casi eccezionali.
> ...


Può non essere così, ma è probabilmente quello che appare, per cui un fondo di verità c'è.
In tutti questi casi non ho provato un così grande coinvolgimento da riuscire a superare i miei limiti, ovvero l'incapacità di mentire, il senso di colpa, il sentimento che ancora provo per mia moglie.
L'alcol cancella le inibizioni e placa la coscienza: niente più ansia determinata dall'infrangere determinati schemi, niente più sensi di colpa. Solo desiderio.
E il desiderio non è mai univoco, non necessita di coinvolgimento emotivo, riduce le distanze.
Dietro alla ricerca di gratificazione c'è molta solitudine, ma non si può ammettere relazionandosi con qualcuno.
In me è una condizione naturale, che ho avuto sempre, anche quando uscivo spesso con gli amici: da sempre devo riempire dei vuoti che probabilmente sono endemici.
Mia moglie c'era riuscita. Quando mi ha tradito sono riapparsi. Certe sere quando va a dormire o certi momenti che è fuori perché è in palestra ho una sensazione di solitudine totale e un senso di inutilità della mia vita. In quei momenti ho bisogno di qualcuno, di un altro punto di riferimento, di qualcuno per cui io sia importante e che possa esserlo altrettanto per me. Non di sesso e nient'altro. Poi l'autostima è così altalenante che non mi capacito di poter piacere e non ho voglia di ricevere altre delusioni. Insomma, cose di cui alla stragrande maggioranza delle donne non frega niente (e che guardano anzi con fastidio) e che è meglio tenersi per sé, perché altrimenti ti crei il vuoto intorno.


----------



## Foglia (10 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ciao   [MENTION=7069]Cielo[/MENTION] ..
> 
> Tu devi deciderti a scoprire il piacere di far spogliare un uomo, poi che tu gli salti addosso, o lo lasci in mutande e te ne vai, vedrai e deciderai
> 
> ...



Sul primo punto: devo decidermi.... Purtroppo non lo sento come un dovere verso me stessa. Mi spiego: a me gli uomini piacciono, ma li considero sessuati fino ad un certo punto. Ed è un punto assai superficiale. Non che non veda che c'è l'oltre. Proprio io, oltre, mi pongo in modalità asessuata. Se credo che la cosa possa andare bene, ci si spoglia anche, ma in altro modo.... Come potrebbe capitare nello spogliatoio unisex di una palestra  . Non so se rendo l'idea. Altrimenti mollo, per non dovermi a mia volta spogliare, e lo faccio ogniqualvolta ho anche solo un dubbio  (non necessariamente in assenza dolosa di chiarezza, che non sempre abbiamo tutta sta chiarezza in noi). Cioè non riesco ad assumere lo spogliarsi come una medicina. Lo vedo più in chiave evolutiva. Cioè sto bene, e mi spoglio. In generale. Poi c'è il discorso specifico di costui: si, e' proprio deficiente. Io capisco peraltro che uno sposato che ci prova con una che conosce la moglie, sia preoccupato di esporsi. Per dire, fossi stata in lui avrei telefonato, mica messaggiato per iscritto, se il problema era la sua paura che io andassi dalla moglie a tradurle "le prove" 
Ma non lo ha fatto. Perché non lo sa fare. "Mi piaci, ti va di passare un po' di tempo insieme?". Mi sarei mossa molto più a mio agio.
Anche da questo  (avrebbe potuto esplicitare per le vie brevi, e se si pigliava un vaffanculo non sarebbe rimasta traccia) capisco quanto sia codardo. Embè. A prescindere che oggi rifiuterei chiunque a prescindere, francamente non è la mia massima aspirazione quella di assumere un medicinale a cui sono allergica


----------



## Skorpio (10 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Sul primo punto: devo decidermi.... Purtroppo non lo sento come un dovere verso me stessa. Mi spiego: a me gli uomini piacciono, ma li considero sessuati fino ad un certo punto. Ed è un punto assai superficiale. Non che non veda che c'è l'oltre. Proprio io, oltre, mi pongo in modalità asessuata. Se credo che la cosa possa andare bene, ci si spoglia anche, ma in altro modo.... Come potrebbe capitare nello spogliatoio unisex di una palestra  . Non so se rendo l'idea. Altrimenti mollo, per non dovermi a mia volta spogliare, e lo faccio ogniqualvolta ho anche solo un dubbio  (non necessariamente in assenza dolosa di chiarezza, che non sempre abbiamo tutta sta chiarezza in noi). Cioè non riesco ad assumere lo spogliarsi come una medicina. Lo vedo più in chiave evolutiva. Cioè sto bene, e mi spoglio. In generale. Poi c'è il discorso specifico di costui: si, e' proprio deficiente. Io capisco peraltro che uno sposato che ci prova con una che conosce la moglie, sia preoccupato di esporsi. Per dire, fossi stata in lui avrei telefonato, mica messaggiato per iscritto, se il problema era la sua paura che io andassi dalla moglie a tradurle "le prove"
> Ma non lo ha fatto. Perché non lo sa fare. "Mi piaci, ti va di passare un po' di tempo insieme?". Mi sarei mossa molto più a mio agio.
> Anche da questo  (avrebbe potuto esplicitare per le vie brevi, e se si pigliava un vaffanculo non sarebbe rimasta traccia) capisco quanto sia codardo. Embè. A prescindere che oggi rifiuterei chiunque a prescindere, francamente non è la mia massima aspirazione quella di assumere un medicinale a cui sono allergica


Ma sai... Sono modi di approccio che parlano di se.

Evitando scrupolosamente di parlare di sé 

Un po' come quello che mentre ti tromba ti dice:

 ti piace eh troia?

Che sarebbe da rispondergli:

"Di pure che ti piace a te vedere che mi piace.. Brodo!!!"

Se rinasco donna mi voglio divertire tanto..


----------



## ipazia (10 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È quello che sto dicendo. Sono io che lo considero pirla e spregevole.
> Tu eviti come la peste i giudizi etici e allora sposti il giudizio su un altro piano.
> Il piano tuo e lo è sempre è un piano in cui ti sentì vincente perché miri ad avere il potere femminile di far scoprire il desiderio maschile e se il tipo non è all’altezza del tuo gioco metterlo in ridicolo.
> Sei in una costante posizione competitiva con il maschio richiedendogli di mostrare la sua mascolinità, ma è solo la parte della mascolinità su cui puoi prevalere giocando da donna come se fossi uomo, come fai nella forma sportiva che hai scelto, come facevi con i tipi nei locali o con gli amanti.
> ...



Mi hai fatta ridere con la questione del vecchietto di Karate Kid (il film l'ho visto!) :mexican:

E ho anche capito la tua chiave di lettura. Grazie di averla spiegata 

La questione dei modelli secondo me è annosa. 

I modelli sono frutto della cultura. E ogni cultura ha i suoi. 

Ho un'amica di colore che mi dice che sono "donna nera". 
E, per lei che tende a non amare i bianchi che ritiene dei rammolliti, è un complimento. Intende che il mio modo di approcciarmi alla vita è da nero, il nero che ha in testa lei fra l'altro che ha una provenienza familiare di un certo tipo, che è laureata etc etc, e quindi non il nero della campagna che si fa 40 km per arrivare al pozzo. 
E il nero che ha in testa lei è quello a testa alta. Che combatte e cresce figli combattivi. 
Le cui donne sanno combattere a fianco dei loro uomini. 
Considera i bianchi, italiani in particolare e senza distinzione di genere, rammolliti, incapaci di dare autonomia ai figli, e donne troppo molli e dipendenti dai maschi. Ma la contempo incapaci di riconoscere un Maschio. (cosa che per lei è fondamentale.)

Se ci spostiamo di qualche anno, all'indietro nel tempo, per mia nonna per esempio, una brava donna femminile era quella che seguiva e ubbidiva all'uomo. Che, nel caso la donna lo meritasse, nel caso fosse cattiva, poteva pure picchiarla per rimetterla in riga. 

Nel presente i modelli di riferimento sono molteplici. 

Non penso esista un assoluto di modello. 

Ma più che altro non mi relaziono per modelli. Mi spiego. 

Io vedo persone. 
Maschi e femmine vien dopo. 

Ammetto che coi maschi ho un certo sospeso. Ma questo deriva dal mio vissuto. Che resta comunque di diffidenza. E attenzione perchè ho sperimentato sulla mia pelle come un maschio e un uomo non siano necessariamente uniti nello stesso individuo. 
Ed è fra l'altro una mia personale costruzione. 

Io ho reagito al mio vissuto identificandomi nel carnefice e assumendone alcune caratteristiche. Per difesa. 
Parto dal maschio e la richiesta che faccio, di default è "dimostrami di essere uomo". (e quindi di poterti ritenere affidabile).

Tanto che la dinamica che descrivi con alcuni del forum neanche mi è venuta in mente di usarla, perchè loro stessi partivano da una base diversa nel loro modo di confrontarsi. 
Ma. Se ti confronti da maschio, io da maschio ti tratto. E a quel punto, fai i conti con la tua proposta. Ossia il maschio che offri. A cui io tasto il polso per vedere chi è. 

A rovescio rispetto a @_Cielo_ che per esempio vede il genere tendenzialmente asessuato e lo sessualizza nella conoscenza. 
O di una amica che ha il mio stesso vissuto, ma pure lei lo ha elaborato in un modo simile a cielo.Quindi vede l'individuo asessuato e solo nella conoscenza lo sessualizza. 

Pensa che ho fatto, e faccio talvolta, la stessa cosa con G. 
Maschio e uomo. 
Li ho uniti dietro prove concrete del fatto che convivessero in lui. (anche perchè senza maschio non sei il mio uomo, sei un amico, un maestro, un confidente). 

Non è una questione di modelli. 

E' una questione di struttura e di vissuto. 
E di adesione semmai ai modelli. 
Ma ormai mi conosci abbastanza da sapere che una delle cose che metto in discussione è proprio l'adesione inconsapevole al modello. 

E in effetti metto in discussione un modello. 

Quello della donna che aggredendo (ti dico no secca e vaffanculo) si difende. E allontana. 

Io considero un modello di donna che è libera per diritto naturale. 
E che quindi non ha da dimostrarlo assumendo pose e comportamenti standardizzati. 
E men che meno ha da difendersi, mettendo paletti, da un maschio che evidentemente non integra in se stesso l'uomo. 

E quando parlo di maschio e uomo scindo i comportamenti dettati da puro volere (come nel caso del tipo di cielo) che non tiene conto del fatto che dall'altra parte non c'è la femmina ma un individuo e comportamenti che assumono il volere, lo traducono in desiderio di cui si assumono dominanza e governo e lo declinano a partire dall'individuo (e non dalla femmina di cui appropriarsi in un qualche modo. Anche facendosi rifiutare.)

Io non ingaggio. 
E conosco bene la differenza. Perchè quando ero nel pieno dell'identificazione proiettiva, intorno ai 23-25, so quali erano le mie pulsioni. Ed erano predatorie. 

Ma testo. 
E, siccome le pulsioni ci sono a prescindere dai vissuti ma vengono anche potenziate dai vissuti, se quando senza neanche testare mi si offre un maschio, a me scatta comunque la predazione. (non lotta). 
Ed è il giochino del gatto col topo che @_Skorpio_ ha ben descritto con "fai spogliare un uomo, e poi decidi che farne". 

Il potere entra in gioco nel mio modo della femminilità. Che comprende la predazione. 
(se volessimo rifarci ai modelli, questo tipo di modello di donna è molto antico. Pensa a freja, o a lilith per esempio.)

Semplicemente la cultura cattolica ha nascosto quella parte nella madonna per sostenere un tipo di potere sociale e politico nella storia europea in particolare. 

Ma questa è un'altra storia. 

per la verità di donne predatore ce ne sono molte. 
Ma sono classificate come puttane. (non quelle di strada). E questo è fra l'altro il contenitore cattolico di quel genere di modello che è stato "oscurato" per far emergere solo una parte della donna. 

Esattamente quella che mettevano in discussione le donne urlando "tremate tremate, le streghe sono tornate". 
Poi secondo me hanno perso il segno, e hanno deciso che una donna, per essere donna, ha da rinunciare a caratteristiche femminili. Quindi tutte quelle cose per cui ti devo piacere anche se quando mi hai sposata ero in figurino e dopo cinque anni giro coi pigiamoni in flanella per casa e i bigodini in testa senza neanche depilarmi. E le pulsioni alla lilith e afrodite per intenderci. (per andare per estremi). 

SE usassi modelli maschili, e li ho usati, di attacco e difesa, non sarebbe un gioco. 
Sarebbe per fare male. Per umiliare. E per distruggere alla base. 

Cosa che non mi interessa più. (per fortuna, perchè era una mia schiavitù derivante dalla violenza). 

Adesso mi piace la versione gattesca del gioco col topino. 
E mi piace la mia parte predatoria. 

Quella tu scambi per lotta è semplicemente anticipazione (di una caccia). 

La lotta, credimi, è tutta un'altra cosa. Per me. 
Che coi maschi ci ho lottato dentro e fuori di me

Ma adesso ho capito quel che intendi e comprendo. 
Tu non hai mai lottato con la diffidenza verso un maschio perchè hai sperimentato sulla tua pelle cosa significa un maschio che ti impone il suo essere maschio sia con una penetrazione emotiva invasiva e pervarsiva sia con una penetrazione fisica. 

Credo che dipenda anche da questo. 

Per me il no, è rimasto come una cicatrice. 

Dopo che dici no. E quel no non solo viene ignorato ma anche calpestato e umiliato e negato, coi no ti resta un rapporto particolare. 
E diventano, tanto quanto i sì, doni preziosi da dare solo a chi ne è degno. 

Spero di essermi spiegata. So che è complesso.  
Le parole non riescono a dipingere il quadro. 

In questo @_Cielo_ mi è simile. 
Conosce la violenza del maschio. Che credeva uomo.

Quando conosci questo, i bisogni cambiano. 

Non è questione di genere. O di modelli. 

E' quello che ho sempre scritto riguardo la violenza. 
Quando ti tocca sposta per qualche millesimo di millimetro la tua visione del mondo. Ma sono millesimi che fanno una grandissima differenza di cui non si può tener conto. 

E' uno dei motivi per cui ne scrivo. 

Se non se ne parla, delle conseguenze a lungo termine, non se ne sa nulla. Si pensa ai segni visibili. 
Ma poi ci sono quelli incisi. 
E solo chi li porta e li vede nel suo personale specchio ogni giorno ne può dire con cognizione. 

I modelli sono una riduzione, fra l'altro di origine maschile, dei sì e dei no delle donne. 
Ed in particolare dei sì e dei no delle donne che sanno cosa si può nascondere dietro all'essere puccioso e protettivo che si sono portate in casa.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi hai fatta ridere con la questione del vecchietto di Karate Kid (il film l'ho visto!) :mexican:
> 
> E ho anche capito la tua chiave di lettura. Grazie di averla spiegata
> 
> ...


Era quello che dicevo.
Lo dicevo perché è un modo tuo che chiami predatorio, ma comunque sta dentro alla...savana. 
È una forma di lotta che non mi interessa. Ma non è che non la attuo perché  non ho capito il gioco del tipo.
Semplicemente non mi interessa che tutto sia esplicitato per poter affondare la banderilla.
Ma è vero che le forme di violenza che ho vissuto (perché tutte le donne ne hanno vissute) sono molto diverse dalle tue.

La distinzione uomo/maschio, donna/femmina mi dà l’orticaria, ma può pure essere per ragioni linguistiche.


----------



## ipazia (10 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Anche di donne come te ce ne sono poche, per cui mediamente gli uomini si tarano sull'approccio discreto, soprattutto se adottato  in ambienti non certo congeniali, come l'ambito scolastico o lavorativo. Anche a me la mamma di un compagno di classe di mia figlia mi  chiese di uscire. Ho accettato, ero nel periodo del tradimento di mia moglie, ci siamo incontrati ma io mi sono reso conto che non sarei mai riuscito a pensare a lei senza ricordarmi di suo marito che conoscevo e proprio nel 'non detto' si è trovata la via di fuga.
> Poi lei è uscita con un altro che probabilmente si è fatto meno scrupoli di me.
> Ci fossimo conosciuti in discoteca o a uno speed date :sonar::sonar:sicuramente l'approccio sarebbe stato più diretto. Ci si adegua volta per volta alle circostanze. Da uomo, ti dico che mediamente le donne dirette sono rare: la maggior parte si prepara la via di fuga, rimanendo su atteggiamenti ambigui per non fare mai figure di merda  e lascia che a fare tutto sia l'uomo.
> Il quale va ovviamente circospetto in determinate situazioni e nella fase iniziale per le ragioni che ti ho elencato sopra.


Lo so, me l'hanno detto gli uomini. 

E, per la verità, spesso si sono confidati a riguardo. 

Questa è la parte di responsabilità che io ritengo essere tutta femminile. 

Ossia aderire ad un modello medio. Usando standard per classificare e categorizzare. Ache i loro stessi bisogni e desideri. 

Non educando, non come educatrici, ma come "sparring partner" gli uomini a relazionarsi con donne semplicemente legate alla semplicità e alla non strategia. 
Per imparare insieme un linguaggio comune. Che comprende il potere giocato da entrambi, necessariamente e inevitabilmente - non esistono relazioni esenti dal potere - dichiarandolo e magari anche giocandoci. 

Il vecchio discorso del no che però significa sì, ma solo se lo decido io. Per dire. 
(che poi per forza te dici no e questi almeno un altro tentativo lo fanno. Di media, un uomo, incontra almeno due o tre donne che giocano il no che significa sì. Poi alcuni giocano la carta altri decidono che non hanno voglia di entrare in quel giochetto che è un po' un gioco del cazzo ma viene chiamato seduzione. - io preferisco confusione-)

LA cosa che critico ai maschi, è che non mettono minimamente in discussione la media. 
La assumono rendendola universale. Mi spiego? 
E questa è una loro pigrizia e una loro mediocrità.

Che si palleggiano con le donne. 

Io ho richieste precise ad un uomo. 
E in questo non sono rara. 

L'unica differenza è che chiedo esplicitamente che siano soddisfatte e la questione dell'amore e del sacrificio non mi coinvolge. 
In questo sono atipica. Ma neanche più di tanto.  


G. mi dice che sono una rompicoglioni rara


----------



## ipazia (10 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era quello che dicevo.
> Lo dicevo perché è un modo tuo che chiami predatorio, ma comunque sta dentro alla...savana.
> È una forma di lotta che non mi interessa. Ma non è che non la attuo perché  non ho capito il gioco del tipo.
> Semplicemente non mi interessa che tutto sia esplicitato per poter affondare la banderilla.
> ...


Quello della savana è un altro aspetto. 

Io non penso che l'uomo (inteso come essere umano) sia buono. 
Anzi, penso sia forse la bestia più feroce e crudele sul pianeta. 

Solo che ha costruito i palazzi nella savana. 

La banderilla non la affondo. Farei male. E ne ho fatto. 
Per me è una semplice richiesta "chi sei?" 

La distinzione maschio - uomo per me invece è un costrutto importante. 
Come è importante la loro integrazione. 

La parte animale presa da sola mi piace per una notte.
La parte intellettiva mi piace per un tipo di relazione che entra nella sfera del confronto intellettivo. 

E poi c'è il risultato della loro integrazione. Che per me è un uomo a cui posso affidare me. 
Fisicamente, emotivamente, intellettualmente.

E quell'integrazione, in entrambi i generi, è frutto di un percorso intenzionale. 
Non è semplice evoluzione. 
E' presa di consapevolezza delle parti (animali - spirituali - cognitive) giocate in termini relazionali e del tipo di governo che ne ha l'individuo. 

Un uomo o una donna per me sono individui integrati. 
Che non temono le loro parti e le giocano contestualizzandole e collocandole nel tipo di relazione. 

Ritengo che saper esprimere chiaramente i propri desideri (ossia il risultato dell'elaborazione del volere puro) sia un requisito fondamentale per avvicinarsi a me ed entrare nel mio territorio. 

E ho imparato che nel mio territorio è bene io ci faccia entrare chi poi si sa gestire in autonomia e non si approfitta del mio modo della cura e della protezione. 

Un maschio come quello descritto da cielo, per esempio, è uno che si approfitta senza dare niente in cambio. 

Quindi al suo gioco io non gioco. 
Svelo il suo gioco. SE ho tempo e voglia. 

SE no lo ignoro. 

I miei sì, o i miei no, se uno non si svela sono troppo preziosi. Per me, ovviamente. 

No è lotta. E definizione del mio territorio interno ed esterno. 
E chiarire all'altro che relazionarsi con me richiede determinati requisiti. 
In modo che se lo ricordi.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quello della savana è un altro aspetto.
> 
> Io non penso che l'uomo (inteso come essere umano) sia buono.
> Anzi, penso sia forse la bestia più feroce e crudele sul pianeta.
> ...


Diplomazia per evitare la guerra :mexican:


----------



## ipazia (10 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diplomazia per evitare la guerra :mexican:


Sì 

Mi piace la pace, in essenza 
E non ho remore a proteggerla


----------



## Orbis Tertius (10 Luglio 2018)

La storia dell'amico (si fa per dire) di [MENTION=7069]Cielo[/MENTION] mi era rimasta impressa, perché è la terza volta che sento, da una donna separata, che la separazione viene percepita da molti uomini come un semaforo verde a provarci.
Io l'ho sempre pensata in modo diametralmente opposto: se una donna è separata, è psicologicamente meno propensa a mettersi in gioco. E', diciamo così, scottata.
Ho sempre considerato più semplice ottenere da una donna sposata da almeno una decina d'anni, ben usurata dal matrimonio 
Bisogna dire che il suo amico è proprio di coccio. Però posso affermare, per esperienza personale , che il silenzio è il più grande dissuasore. Quando si coltiva un'illusione, si prova a vedere qualcosa di buono in qualsiasi risposta.
Il silenzio taglia maledettamente le gambe.


----------



## danny (11 Luglio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> La storia dell'amico (si fa per dire) di @_Cielo_ mi era rimasta impressa, perché è la terza volta che sento, da una donna separata, che la separazione viene percepita da molti uomini come un semaforo verde a provarci.
> Io l'ho sempre pensata in modo diametralmente opposto: se una donna è separata, è psicologicamente meno propensa a mettersi in gioco. E', diciamo così, scottata.
> *Ho sempre considerato più semplice ottenere da una donna sposata da almeno una decina d'anni, ben usurata dal matrimonio *
> Bisogna dire che il suo amico è proprio di coccio. Però posso affermare, per esperienza personale , che il silenzio è il più grande dissuasore. Quando si coltiva un'illusione, si prova a vedere qualcosa di buono in qualsiasi risposta.
> Il silenzio taglia maledettamente le gambe.


Vero.
Però non a tutti gli uomini piace frequentare una donna sposata e le single sono assai rare,  si crede sia meno rischioso con loro non essendoci un marito geloso in mezzo e le single sia pur di ritorno hanno più tempo libero.


----------



## Foglia (11 Luglio 2018)

[MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION]
Non credo che nel caso di specie lui abbia fatto questa distinzione: semplicemente si è trovato ad avere lui più tempo. Ci provava da prima di sapere della mia separazione. Chiaro che avendolo saputo si è sentito libero di poter venire a casa mia. Sia mai che ad invitarmi a casa sua qualcuno vedesse un'altra varcare la sua porta :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> La storia dell'amico (si fa per dire) di @_Cielo_ mi era rimasta impressa, perché è la terza volta che sento, da una donna separata, che la separazione viene percepita da molti uomini come un semaforo verde a provarci.
> Io l'ho sempre pensata in modo diametralmente opposto: se una donna è separata, è psicologicamente meno propensa a mettersi in gioco. E', diciamo così, scottata.
> Ho sempre considerato più semplice ottenere da una donna sposata da almeno una decina d'anni, ben usurata dal matrimonio
> Bisogna dire che il suo amico è proprio di coccio. Però posso affermare, per esperienza personale , che il silenzio è il più grande dissuasore. Quando si coltiva un'illusione, si prova a vedere qualcosa di buono in qualsiasi risposta.
> Il silenzio taglia maledettamente le gambe.


Pensa che nelle commedie italiane e americane anni cinquanta e sessanta la figura umana più esecrata e ridicolizzata era quella del tipo che ci provava con le sposate frustrate o quello che ci provava con le neo separate.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (11 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensa che nelle commedie italiane e americane anni cinquanta e sessanta la figura umana più esecrata e ridicolizzata era quella del tipo che ci provava con le sposate frustrate o quello che ci provava con le neo separate.


Mi stai consigliando di darmi al cinema?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Mi stai consigliando di darmi al cinema?


...all’ippica :mexican:


----------



## patroclo (11 Luglio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> La storia dell'amico (si fa per dire) di @_Cielo_ mi era rimasta impressa, perché è la terza volta che sento, da una donna separata, che la separazione viene percepita da molti uomini come un semaforo verde a provarci....................................
> .


ricordo una puntata di "happy days" dove richie, ralph e potsi erano tutti eccitati perchè era arrivata nel quartiere una donna divorziata e tutti e tre si facevano i film.....evidentemente è un "luogo comune" ereditato dal tempo su una presunta fame, esperienza e lascività di chi ha esperienza ma non più un partner


----------



## danny (11 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensa che nelle commedie italiane e americane anni cinquanta e sessanta la figura umana più esecrata e ridicolizzata era quella del tipo che ci provava con le sposate frustrate o quello che ci provava con le neo separate.


I film all'epoca erano ancora ammantati di morale cattolica o puritana.
Vedasi anche "I bambini ci guardano", che oggi a non poche persone potrebbe sembrare e lo è oggi bacchettone, ma all'epoca affrontò suicidio e adulterio che erano temi proibiti.
https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_bambini_ci_guardano
La società invece stava già cambiando, gradualmente.
"Avere 20 anni" però proponeva la libertà sessuale in voga a partire dagli anni '70, ma il finale poi censurato aveva la pesantezza dell'inquisizione, ma non sarebbe andato diversamente a "Thelma e Louise", in cui la libertà viene raggiunta solo con la morte. Un'espiazione ritenuta cinematograficamente necessaria in una società che era invece già cambiata e se ne infischiava dei giudizi.


----------



## Foglia (11 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> I film all'epoca erano ancora ammantati di morale cattolica o puritana.
> Vedasi anche "I bambini ci guardano", che oggi a non poche persone potrebbe sembrare e lo è oggi bacchettone, ma all'epoca affrontò suicidio e adulterio che erano temi proibiti.
> https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_bambini_ci_guardano
> La società invece stava già cambiando, gradualmente.
> "Avere 20 anni" però proponeva la libertà sessuale in voga a partire dagli anni '70, ma il finale poi censurato aveva la pesantezza dell'inquisizione, ma non sarebbe andato diversamente a "Thelma e Louise", in cui la libertà viene raggiunta solo con la morte. Un'espiazione ritenuta cinematograficamente necessaria in una società che era invece già cambiata e se ne infischiava dei giudizi.


Però lasciavano assai spesso la ragazzina vergine e novella a piangere, struggersi e sospirare per l'uomo che  (era spesso sottinteso) era costretto a missioni di ogni tipo


----------



## danny (11 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Però lasciavano assai spesso la ragazzina vergine e novella a piangere, struggersi e sospirare per l'uomo che  (era spesso sottinteso) era costretto a missioni di ogni tipo


La retorica cinematografica degli eventi bellici era sconfessata dalla realtà.
Gli uomini al fronte, le donne lavoravano al posto loro, si emancipavano (soprattutto negli Stati Uniti) avendo relazioni con altri uomini, apprezzando finalmente l'indipendenza, economica e sessuale.
Andò così, se si vanno a rileggere testi un po' datati che ci ricollegano a quel periodo.
Per i reduci ci furono problemi ovviamente per reinserirsi nella società.
Si ritrovarono a dover competere con le donne per poter tornare a lavorare e spesso con fidanzate disamorate per la lunga distanza (e magari innamorate di qualcun altro).
Fu l'inizio di un cambiamento epocale, che pose le basi per un nuovo modello di famiglia e di relazione uomo-donna, confermato dal benessere crescente che promosse l'individualismo finalmente possibile.
I film sono arrivati un po' più tardi rispetto alla letteratura, ma sia la fruizione, decisamente più popolare, sia la censura (all'epoca ancora molto forte) influirono parecchio sulle sceneggiature.
Il rapporto Kynsey era degli inizi degli ani '50 e fece all'epoca scalpore disegnando un mondo ben diverso da come era apparso fino ad allora.
https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rapporto_Kinsey


----------



## Foglia (11 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La retorica cinematografica degli eventi bellici era sconfessata dalla realtà.
> Gli uomini al fronte, le donne lavoravano al posto loro, si emancipavano (soprattutto negli Stati Uniti) avendo relazioni con altri uomini, apprezzando finalmente l'indipendenza, economica e sessuale.
> Andò così, se si vanno a rileggere testi un po' datati che ci ricollegano a quel periodo.
> Per i reduci ci furono problemi ovviamente per reinserirsi nella società.
> ...


:up:
Interessante approfondimento.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> I film all'epoca erano ancora ammantati di morale cattolica o puritana.
> Vedasi anche "I bambini ci guardano", che oggi a non poche persone potrebbe sembrare e lo è oggi bacchettone, ma all'epoca affrontò suicidio e adulterio che erano temi proibiti.
> https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_bambini_ci_guardano
> La società invece stava già cambiando, gradualmente.
> "Avere 20 anni" però proponeva la libertà sessuale in voga a partire dagli anni '70, ma il finale poi censurato aveva la pesantezza dell'inquisizione, ma non sarebbe andato diversamente a "Thelma e Louise", in cui la libertà viene raggiunta solo con la morte. Un'espiazione ritenuta cinematograficamente necessaria in una società che era invece già cambiata e se ne infischiava dei giudizi.


I bambini ci guardano è un capolavoro e non è per nulla bacchettone.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2018)

Comunque chi crede di fare il conquistatore facendo il Comprensivo con le donne in difficoltà è un pirla anche adesso. E qui ne sono passati tanti.


----------



## danny (11 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I bambini ci guardano è un capolavoro e non è per nulla bacchettone.


E' un film bellissimo, ma quel mondo non c'è più.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E' un film bellissimo, ma quel mondo non c'è più.


I bambini ci sono sempre.


----------



## danny (11 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque chi crede di fare il conquistatore facendo il Comprensivo con le donne in difficoltà è un pirla anche adesso. E qui ne sono passati tanti.


Non funziona proprio così, lo sai.
Non esistono donne in difficoltà. Esistono momenti in cui una persona, un uomo o una donna che sia, vive una difficoltà.
Può essere un matrimonio in crisi, la fine di un amore, la frustrazione di un periodo, l'invecchiamento, qualsiasi cosa.
In quei momenti si è predisposti a un cambiamento. 
A volte questo cambiamento può essere rappresentato da una persona che in altre fasi della vita non avresti notato, ma ora può diventare interessante.
Chiunque sa che è inutile proporsi per una relazione a una donna o a un uomo che sono felici di stare con qualcuno, che sono innamorati  o che stanno portando avanti un progetto con successo, perché sono in un periodo di stabilità, di equilibrio, in cui hanno tutto.
E' quando quel tutto non c'è più che aumentano le probabilità di relazionarsi con qualcuno, perché le persone insoddisfatte vogliono cambiare la propria vita.
Prendi mia moglie: lei conosceva l'amante da anni, ma il punto d'incontro c'è stato solo a un certo punto, quando lei ha "toccato il fondo", come ha confessato, e quindi o cambiava la sua vita o sarebbe stata sempre più male.
Anni prima un suo eventuale approccio sarebbe finito in niente.
E' così: non puoi entrare nella vita di una persona se lei non vuole, se non si apre, se non lo reputa necessario.
E quindi non è solo questione della persona giusta, ma del momento giusto.
Difatti l'approccio della persona citata in questo thread non è stato sbagliato per la persone, non solo per questo, ma per il momento.
Il cambiamento c'è già stato, è già alle spalle. Occorrerà altro tempo perché Cielo abbia voglia di cambiare ancora e di predisporsi per una relazione con un uomo, fosse anche solo funzionale per fare sesso, come le è stato "velatamente" proposto.
Non è per ora in quella fase.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque chi crede di fare il conquistatore facendo il Comprensivo con le donne in difficoltà è un pirla anche adesso. E qui ne sono passati tanti.


Sai.. è sempre una partita doppia

Sono terreni di incontro.

La femmina che "lagna" lo fa anche se sta benissimo

Prepara la rete per i pesci

Convengo con te che di pesci che abboccano ce ne sono ancora tanti, e ce ne saranno sempre tanti

Ma ci vogliono i pesci e le reti


----------



## Marjanna (11 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non funziona proprio così, lo sai.
> Non esistono donne in difficoltà. Esistono momenti in cui una persona, un uomo o una donna che sia, vive una difficoltà.
> Può essere un matrimonio in crisi, la fine di un amore, la frustrazione di un periodo, l'invecchiamento, qualsiasi cosa.
> In quei momenti si è predisposti a un cambiamento.
> ...


Scusami ma leggendo le tue parole io capisco che le persone si innamorano se hanno una crisi e difficoltà che gli ha prodotto un cambiamento, quindi che si innamorano per tappare un buco, un vuoto interiore, per "risollevarsi" attraverso un'altra persona. Personalmente non mi sono mai innamorata in un periodo nero e di crisi, ma sempre quando ero gioiosa e "mi girava bene", e in periodi neri neppure avevo voglia di persone per risollevarmi o distrarmi (al massimo cerchi gli amici, ma non certo una relazione). Se stai male le persone neppure le attrai in generale, sei tu per primo chiuso e indisposto.
Se sono single è così. Se sono innamorato e felice chiaramente mi godo il momento in cui mi gira bene con chi sto.
Ciò che tu descrivi probabilmente è la situazione che porta una persona sposata a cercare una relazione extraconiugale. Quello che porta te a cercare altre donne quando senti tua moglie mancare.
Però non mi pare che tu ti sia mai innamorato di altre donne a parte tua moglie (da quando sei sposato almeno, prima non so), e anzi che tu sia ancora innamorato di lei. Tua moglie probabilmente ha provato delle emozioni in questa conoscenza, magari ha sentito riaccendersi una parte femminile che credeva spenta, ma come voi ripetete spesso "se si ama si lascia il coniuge e si va con l'altro".

EDIT: Cielo non è ancora predisposta perchè si sta ancora leccando le ferite, probabilmente il giorno che dentro di se dirà "ma sai cosa, alla fine da sola sto davvero bene" e inizierà a godersi la sua vita, e ne sarà gaia e felice (senza pensare ai traumi passati), qualcuno la noterà (come essere umano non come cosa dotata di vagina) e lei -se questa persona le piacerà- si dirà "massì una serata con questa persona me la voglia godere, mi piace"


----------



## patroclo (11 Luglio 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> ....................
> ..................
> EDIT: Cielo non è ancora predisposta perchè si sta ancora leccando le ferite, probabilmente il giorno che dentro di se dirà "ma sai cosa, alla fine da sola sto davvero bene" e inizierà a godersi la sua vita, e ne sarà gaia e felice (senza pensare ai traumi passati), qualcuno la noterà (come essere umano non come cosa dotata di vagina) e lei -se questa persona le piacerà- si dirà "massì una serata con questa persona me la voglia godere, mi piace"


............discorso brunettiano, dal banale e noioso eterosessuale che sono non posso fare a meno di considerare una donna come un essere umano dotato di vagina....e si lo ammetto lo trovo un requisito indispensabile per una qualsiasi forma di relazione che includa contatti intimi.......
Per questo mi dovrei sentire un mostro?
.....ma neanche per sogno, come non credo proprio che una banale/noiosa donna eterosessuale si vada ad imbarcare in relazioni con uomini penemancanti.......a meno non sia una noiosa e pedante crocerossina..........

Cielo la sento in forma.....ha solo un noioso moscone che le gira attorno......


----------



## danny (11 Luglio 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ciò che tu descrivi probabilmente è la situazione che porta una persona sposata a cercare una relazione extraconiugale.


Questo è.


----------



## danny (11 Luglio 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Però non mi pare che tu ti sia mai innamorato di altre donne a parte tua moglie (da quando sei sposato almeno, prima non so), e anzi che tu sia ancora innamorato di lei. Tua moglie probabilmente ha provato delle emozioni in questa conoscenza, magari ha sentito riaccendersi una parte femminile che credeva spenta, ma come voi ripetete spesso "se si ama si lascia il coniuge e si va con l'altro".


Io il desiderio di cambiamento altrui l'ho subito.
Ma io non avevo alcuna intenzione di cambiare la mia vita. 
Lei sì.
E un cambiamento c'è infatti stato, molto in lei e di conseguenza anche in noi e in me è cambiato.
L'amore è come al solito sovrastimato. Le decisioni non si prendono mai solo sulla base dell'intensita' di quello che si prova, ma sulla concretezza dei rapporti visti in proiezione.
Sta di fatto che intorno ai 40 anni in molte persone si apre questa fase di cambiamento che rimescola gli equilibri preesistenti. Lo abbiamo visto tante volte.


----------



## danny (11 Luglio 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> EDIT: Cielo non è ancora predisposta perchè si sta ancora leccando le ferite, probabilmente il giorno che dentro di se dirà "ma sai cosa, alla fine da sola sto davvero bene" e inizierà a godersi la sua vita, e ne sarà gaia e felice (senza pensare ai traumi passati), qualcuno la noterà (come essere umano non come cosa dotata di vagina) e lei -se questa persona le piacerà- si dirà "massì una serata con questa persona me la voglia godere, mi piace"


Cosa dotata di vagina non si può leggere.
Hai una visione tristissima del rapporto tra i sessi.
Lui non lo conosciamo. Magari è solo una persona maldestra nell'approccio. Di sicuro a Cielo non piace e deve scaricarlo.
Normale prassi.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2018)

Trovo sempre noiosetto e giustificante, anche se fatto da parte del tradito, la spiegazione del tradimento come compensazione del matrimonio.
Nessuna relazione è perfetta, nel senso di completa.
Come nessuna cosa umana, puoi abitare ad Arcore, ma aver voglia anche di Macherio e poi di Villa Certosa e poi Palazzo Grazioli e poi fare il giro del mondo.
Il problema è porsi dei limiti e accettare i limiti della realtà per cui se non posso permettermi Arcore posso essere contento del bilocale a Cinisello.
Questo vale anche per le relazioni, ma anche per il lavoro o qualsiasi altra cosa.
Chi non sa porsi limiti o non è in grado di tollerare i limiti dati dallo stato di realtà sarà sempre un’anima in pena alla ricerca di “un soldo per fare una lira”.

Altro è il discorso di chi si trova in uno stato di debolezza psicologica in seguito a un trauma, come può essere quello dell’abbandono.

Chi si pone come amico per non essere un amico è un essere spregevole come chi abusa di chi ha bevuto alcol o è sotto l’effetto di sostanze.

P.S. E sì costui è interessato solo all’essere dotato di vagina perché della persona non gli interessa nulla.
Niente a che vedere con il normare interesse reciproco tra eterosessuali.


----------



## danny (11 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Trovo sempre noiosetto e giustificante, anche se fatto da parte del tradito, la spiegazione del tradimento come compensazione del matrimonio.
> Nessuna relazione è perfetta, nel senso di completa.
> Come nessuna cosa umana, puoi abitare ad Arcore, ma aver voglia anche di Macherio e poi di Villa Certosa e poi Palazzo Grazioli e poi fare il giro del mondo.
> Il problema è porsi dei limiti e accettare i limiti della realtà per cui se non posso permettermi Arcore posso essere contento del bilocale a Cinisello.
> ...


Sempre un po' rigida...
L'amicizia tra uomo e donna non è mai uguale a quella tra persone dello stesso sesso etero.
Non può esserlo perché se nasce un'attrazione può tramutarsi in altro. Sempre.
Nella vita ognuno di noi cresce, cambia, si scopre diverso. Non è volere altro, ma diventare altro.
Io non sono lo stesso che sposò mia moglie tanti anni fa, lei neppure.
È già molto essere ancora accanto malgrado i cambiamenti. Vuol dire aver trovato comunque un equilibrio.
Nessuno ne è esente.
Nessuno può permettersi di non cambiare.


----------



## danny (11 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> P.S. E sì costui è interessato solo all’essere dotato di vagina perché della persona non gli interessa nulla.
> Niente a che vedere con il normare interesse reciproco tra eterosessuali.


È un pregiudizio.
Non sappiamo nulla di questa persona.
E d'altronde è normale anche tra etero (ma anche tra omo: hai presente le dark room?) fare sesso senza neppure conoscersi.
Può non piacere ma accade.
Non tutti sono come me che ha bisogno di tempi biblici...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sempre un po' rigida...
> L'amicizia tra uomo e donna non è mai uguale a quella tra persone dello stesso sesso etero.
> Non può esserlo perché se nasce un'attrazione può tramutarsi in altro. Sempre.
> Nella vita ognuno di noi cresce, cambia, si scopre diverso. Non è volere altro, ma diventare altro.
> ...


Cosa c’entra?


----------



## danny (11 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa c’entra?


Quando si cambia se chi è accanto non cambia con te diventa estraneo.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> È un pregiudizio.
> Non sappiamo nulla di questa persona.
> E d'altronde è normale anche tra etero (ma anche tra omo: hai presente le dark room?) fare sesso senza neppure conoscersi.
> Può non piacere ma accade.
> Non tutti sono come me che ha bisogno di tempi biblici...


È normale fino a un certo punto.

Non parlavo del tizio di Cielo (che mi fa schifo, il tizio, non Cielo) ma in generale.
Poi potrei anche fare nomi...ops nick.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quando si cambia se chi è accanto non cambia con te diventa estraneo.


Ma si è lì, si comunica!


----------



## danny (11 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma si è lì, si comunica!


È proprio quella la cosa più difficile.
In tutte le storie che ho letto alla fine i tentativi di farlo erano frustrati dai risultati.


----------



## danny (11 Luglio 2018)

Facci caso. Quando si tradisce?
Quando ci si sposa a 20 e a 30 ci si ritrova con un'altra consapevolezza, soprattutto sessuale.
Quando si hanno poche esperienze alle spalle e a una certa età si scopre la novità di piacere.
Quando arrivano i figli.
Quando muoiono i genitori. 
Quando si approssima la menopausa.
Quando si arriva alla mezza età.
Sono tutti fasi che determinano un cambiamento per un componente della coppia.
Quante volte abbiamo sentito donne lamentarsi dei mariti ciabattoni (ovvero ancorati a una dimensione che esclude qualsiasi cambiamento) o uomini delle donne che pensano solo a fare le mamme (ovvero del cambiamento già avvenuto nella donna)?
Puoi comunicare tutto quello che vuoi, ma se tu cambiando sei arrivata a una dimensione X e il tuo partner è rimasto a Y non vi capirete.
E comunque quando desideri esplorare il cambiamento non ti ferma nessuno. O quasi.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Facci caso. Quando si tradisce?
> Quando ci si sposa a 20 e a 30 ci si ritrova con un'altra consapevolezza, soprattutto sessuale.
> Quando si hanno poche esperienze alle spalle e a una certa età si scopre la novità di piacere.
> Quando arrivano i figli.
> ...


Quando piove, quando c’è il sole, quando è nuvolo, quando c’è il vento... oh so’ traumi!
:rotfl:


----------



## Marjanna (11 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Cosa dotata di vagina non si può leggere.
> Hai una visione tristissima del rapporto tra i sessi.
> Lui non lo conosciamo. Magari è solo una persona maldestra nell'approccio. Di sicuro a Cielo non piace e deve scaricarlo.
> Normale prassi.


Non volevo essere offensiva verso Cielo ne questo signore che le ha scritto che non conosco.
Non è una visione univoca al rapporto tra sessi, pensavo fosse evidente, ma ci sono uomini che usano le donne per diciamo "liberarsi", anche se solitamente si usa dire altra frase, e quelle donne per loro sono cose. Non hanno alcun interesse a sapere cosa pensano, se stanno male, se hanno problemi di qualsiasi genere se non quelli che potrebbero contagiare loro. Non una mia visione triste, ci sono persone così. Ma non tutti gli uomini sono così per fortuna, ma non dirmi che non ce ne sono.


----------



## Marjanna (11 Luglio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ............discorso brunettiano, dal banale e noioso eterosessuale che sono non posso fare a meno di considerare una donna come un essere umano dotato di vagina....e si lo ammetto lo trovo un requisito indispensabile per una qualsiasi forma di relazione che includa contatti intimi.......
> Per questo mi dovrei sentire un mostro?
> .....ma neanche per sogno, come non credo proprio che una banale/noiosa donna eterosessuale si vada ad imbarcare in relazioni con uomini penemancanti.......a meno non sia una noiosa e pedante crocerossina..........
> 
> Cielo la sento in forma.....ha solo un noioso moscone che le gira attorno......


Io su Cielo non posso dire molto, ho solo capito che si è presa una bella batosta, però il fatto che si interessi ad esempio alla fotografia (regalati una bella macchina fotografica se puoi!! è una passione stupenda -sono di parte -), che pensi ad un estrattore da comprare fa pensare anche a me che sta reagendo bene.
Brunettiano? Che vuol dire?
Quello che dici lo condivido, è un concetto basilare e ovvio. Dire "cosa dotata di vagina" era volutamente eccessivo. 
Ti faccio un esempio banale, se io sono un uomo navigato (non in senso di età ma di esperienza) e inquadro una tipa, colgo che è un poco imbranata e magari imbarazzata, e capisco che me la giro come voglio, e decido di usare il lato "debole" che ho colto di lei per trascinarmela a letto una sera, o per giocarci un poco perchè in quel periodo non mi passa di meglio, la uso come vagina. Perchè nel momento che deciderò di girarmi altrove, non mi farò alcun problema verso di lei, che magari continuerà come una cretina ad aspettare una chiamata, o si chiederà cosa ha mai di sbagliato per essere stata "scaricata" senza nessuna spiegazione.
Tengo a precisare che non mi riferisco in alcun modo a Cielo, ne a uomini di questo forum che non conosco, e che non penso che ogni uomo sia così. Molti non lo sono percui non voglio offendere ogni uomo, ma uomini che si comportano così ce ne sono.

EDIT: e per essere corretta potrei mettere anche la versione femminile -anche se sono cose che personalmente ho visto più in gioventù-, che nel più delle volte però non usa l'uomo come organo, ma lo usa come taxista, confidente, ruota di scorta senza dargliela, quando magari l'uomo in questione si è innamorato di lei e lei sa benissimo che non ci sarà mai nulla fra loro.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando piove, quando c’è il sole, quando è nuvolo, quando c’è il vento... oh so’ traumi!
> :rotfl:


Questa la quoto


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non volevo essere offensiva verso Cielo ne questo signore che le ha scritto che non conosco.
> Non è una visione univoca al rapporto tra sessi, pensavo fosse evidente, ma ci sono uomini che usano le donne per diciamo "liberarsi", anche se solitamente si usa dire altra frase, e quelle donne per loro sono cose. Non hanno alcun interesse a sapere cosa pensano, se stanno male, se hanno problemi di qualsiasi genere se non quelli che potrebbero contagiare loro. Non una mia visione triste, ci sono persone così. Ma non tutti gli uomini sono così per fortuna, ma non dirmi che non ce ne sono.


Ci sono. C'è di tutto, sia tra gli uomini che tra le donne. Non è facile però capirlo, purtroppo.


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando piove, quando c’è il sole, quando è nuvolo, quando c’è il vento... oh so’ traumi!
> :rotfl:


Mica colpa mia se esistono anche persone meteopatiche.
Però di solito si cresce per stadi - e li' un po' siamo tutti uguali - e per esperienze.
Chi non le ha avute risulterà sempre un po' più immaturo, almeno in quel campo, chi le evita o non le accetta, un po' più rigido.
È falso pensare che si possa maturare progressivamente solo sulla base del trascorrere del tempo.
Se non si affrontano determinate situazioni, se non le si vivono, se non le si comprendono, si resterà sempre aggrappati a un proprio schema mentale, in cui chi è vicino, che nel frattempo magari è cambiato a sua volta, potrebbe non riconoscersi più. 
E a quel punto le parole non bastano.
Puoi confessare tutto quello che hai dentro, ma se chi hai di fronte è un uomo per cui tu sei sempre la solita donna angelicata conosciuta anni prima o una donna che pensa a te come a un etereo intellettuale padre di famiglia specchiandovi la sua figura di madre asessuata, anche se riveli al partner la parte più maiale di te che nel frattempo è emersa, non verrai compreso o ancor peggio accettato.
Poi puoi sempre appellarti all'immoralita' del tradimento, se avviene, che è sempre il salvagente per tutto.
Ma la distanza che si era formata prima e che nessuno vuol cogliere, c'è. Non tradisci chi ti è vicino. E non affettivamente, spero si comprenda. 
Se siamo qui è anche per comprenderla e non fare più gli stessi errori, non per condannare qualcuno o qualcosa o per assolutizzare le proprie posizioni, cosa tutto sommata scontata da fare.
Infatti mi fa sorridere quando mi si scrive che io voglio giustificare. Io voglio capire, che è un po' diverso. E da quest'esperienza continuare a portare avanti un mio cambiamento, che è inevitabile e auspicabile.


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io su Cielo non posso dire molto, ho solo capito che si è presa una bella batosta, però il fatto che si interessi ad esempio alla fotografia (regalati una bella macchina fotografica se puoi!! è una passione stupenda -sono di parte -), che pensi ad un estrattore da comprare fa pensare anche a me che sta reagendo bene.
> Brunettiano? Che vuol dire?
> Quello che dici lo condivido, è un concetto basilare e ovvio. Dire "cosa dotata di vagina" era volutamente eccessivo.
> Ti faccio un esempio banale, se io sono un uomo navigato (non in senso di età ma di esperienza) e inquadro una tipa, colgo che è un poco imbranata e magari imbarazzata, e capisco che me la giro come voglio, e decido di usare il lato "debole" che ho colto di lei per trascinarmela a letto una sera, o per giocarci un poco perchè in quel periodo non mi passa di meglio, la uso come vagina. Perchè nel momento che deciderò di girarmi altrove, non mi farò alcun problema verso di lei, che magari continuerà come una cretina ad aspettare una chiamata, o si chiederà cosa ha mai di sbagliato per essere stata "scaricata" senza nessuna spiegazione.
> ...


Sì, è la versione opportunistica corrispondente al femminile. Che dire? Appena le conosci le eviti. Idem per gli uomini.
Però ciò non toglie che si possano avere esperienze in cui il sesso è preponderante rispetto al resto che possono essere molto piacevoli sia per l'uomo che per la donna.
L'esperienza (anche solo) sessuale non è affatto secondaria rispetto a quella affettiva.
Dalla tua frase emergeva (per come l'ho letta io) la figura di una donna facilmente  manipolabile dagli uomini, passiva nell'espressione della propria sessualità, destinata a essere vittima di uomini di pochi scrupoli.
Per l'esperienza mia, una donna alquanto rara da trovare, fortunatamente, oggi.
Generalmente le donne contemporanee sono molto sveglie e indipendenti. O perlomeno, quelle che piacciono a me sono così.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Luglio 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> la versione femminile -anche se sono cose che personalmente ho visto più in gioventù-, che nel più delle volte però non usa l'uomo come organo, ma lo usa come taxista, confidente, ruota di scorta senza dargliela, quando magari l'uomo in questione si è innamorato di lei e lei sa benissimo che non ci sarà mai nulla fra loro.





danny ha detto:


> Sì, è la versione opportunistica corrispondente al femminile. Che dire? Appena le conosci le eviti.


è la versione "poco angelica" e c'è a tutti i livelli, e non è un problema (finché ci sono uomini tordelli)

il problema è che quando "scoperte" molte vorrebbero pure passare per "brave e ingenue" e cercherebbero di farti passare pure da stronzo :rotfl: 

a me la cominciò a insegnare mia cugina, avrò avuto 12 anni, lei era quasi maggiorenne, e era carina, molto carina..

e furba

eravamo assieme a una sagra di paese, venne avvicinata da 2 ragazzi, che ci parlavano, io ero piccolo, usavano un po' anche me.. a me sembravano un po' stronzi

poi ci proposero di offrirci la pizza e il gelato, io rifiutai, mia cugina mi prese da parte e mi disse:

"Oh biscaro, ma che fai? accetta! te acchiappa da questi due imbecillotti, ma non li vedi? 
acchiappa e non ci pensare"

e da stronzi che mi parevano, iniziai a capire che erano solo due disgraziati :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mica colpa mia se esistono anche persone meteopatiche.
> Però di solito si cresce per stadi - e li' un po' siamo tutti uguali - e per esperienze.
> Chi non le ha avute risulterà sempre un po' più immaturo, almeno in quel campo, chi le evita o non le accetta, un po' più rigido.
> È falso pensare che si possa maturare progressivamente solo sulla base del trascorrere del tempo.
> ...


Ma non si comunica per essere accettato.
Si comunica per esigenza di sé, della relazione e per rispetto dell’altro.
Poi l’altro può ben decidere che così non gli piaci.
Bisogna correre il rischio per non stare in una relazione falsa per sé.

Oh poi c’è chi meno intimità c’è meglio sta.
Io dico in un tipo di relazione che va bene a me.


----------



## patroclo (12 Luglio 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io su Cielo non posso dire molto, ho solo capito che si è presa una bella batosta, però il fatto che si interessi ad esempio alla fotografia (regalati una bella macchina fotografica se puoi!! è una passione stupenda -sono di parte -), che pensi ad un estrattore da comprare fa pensare anche a me che sta reagendo bene.
> Brunettiano? Che vuol dire?
> Quello che dici lo condivido, è un concetto basilare e ovvio. Dire "cosa dotata di vagina" era volutamente eccessivo.
> Ti faccio un esempio banale, se io sono un uomo navigato (non in senso di età ma di esperienza) e inquadro una tipa, colgo che è un poco imbranata e magari imbarazzata, e capisco che me la giro come voglio, e decido di usare il lato "debole" che ho colto di lei per trascinarmela a letto una sera, o per giocarci un poco perchè in quel periodo non mi passa di meglio, la uso come vagina. Perchè nel momento che deciderò di girarmi altrove, non mi farò alcun problema verso di lei, che magari continuerà come una cretina ad aspettare una chiamata, o si chiederà cosa ha mai di sbagliato per essere stata "scaricata" senza nessuna spiegazione.
> ...



brunettiano nel senso di brunetta che "ogni tanto" cade nel fondamentalismo.........
......confermo!!!!!!!!! le donne separate sono totalmente incapaci d'intendere e di volere!!!....andrebbero internate!!!!....sono un pericolo per loro stesse e per il mondo con il loro modo di fare da agnelli sacrificali tra le fauci dei lupi cattivi....

di stronzi è pieno il mondo, qualsiasi genere di cui si parli........allo stesso modo di brave persone


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non si comunica per essere accettato.
> *Si comunica per esigenza di sé,* della relazione e per rispetto dell’altro.
> Poi l’altro può ben decidere che così non gli piaci.
> Bisogna correre il rischio per non stare in una relazione falsa per sé.
> ...


Esatto. E' una tua esigenza. Magari lo è anche per me.
Ma quante persone trovi che la pensano come te (o come noi)?
Vuoi che cominci a contare le donne che mi hanno detto questa frase "Io non mento, ometto"?
Si rischia nel caso di sottoporsi costantemente al giudizio altrui senza alcun vantaggio aggiuntivo. E di ricambiare con la stessa moneta.
E' amore? No, è come hai detto tu solo un'esigenza personale.
Se io amo, piuttosto,  preservo l'altra persona dalle mie inquietudini il più possibile. Non considero l'accoglienza come la sostanza della coppia. Valuto il benessere dell'altro prima ancora del mio. 
Non siamo genitori ne psicologi del partner. Siamo persona che accompagnano qualcun altro in una parte del percorso della vita donandogli lo stare bene con noi e un progetto comune.


----------



## Foglia (12 Luglio 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non volevo essere offensiva verso Cielo ne questo signore che le ha scritto che non conosco.
> Non è una visione univoca al rapporto tra sessi, pensavo fosse evidente, ma ci sono uomini che usano le donne per diciamo "liberarsi", anche se solitamente si usa dire altra frase, e quelle donne per loro sono cose. Non hanno alcun interesse a sapere cosa pensano, se stanno male, se hanno problemi di qualsiasi genere se non quelli che potrebbero contagiare loro. Non una mia visione triste, ci sono persone così. Ma non tutti gli uomini sono così per fortuna, ma non dirmi che non ce ne sono.


L'ho inteso il tuo senso.

Io credo solo che sia pirla, in quanto tale già inidoneo a me, senza nemmeno scomodare la mia modalità del  " no, perché...".

Tutto qui.


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> L'ho inteso il tuo senso.
> 
> *Io credo solo che sia pirla, in quanto tale già inidoneo a me*, senza nemmeno scomodare la mia modalità del  " no, perché...".
> 
> Tutto qui.


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Esatto. E' una tua esigenza. Magari lo è anche per me.
> Ma quante persone trovi che la pensano come te (o come noi)?
> Vuoi che cominci a contare le donne che mi hanno detto questa frase "Io non mento, ometto"?
> Si rischia nel caso di sottoporsi costantemente al giudizio altrui senza alcun vantaggio aggiuntivo. E di ricambiare con la stessa moneta.
> ...


Appunto perché non siamo né genitori né psicologi del partner e non dobbiamo preservarli, soprattutto non dobbiamo preservarlo dalla nostra autentica natura. 
Se si preserva qualcuno si preserva se stessi dalla possibilità che la nostra autenticità non piaccia e di essere non solo abbandonato, ma disprezzato.
Ma io sono una bella persona e più mi conosci più scopri quanto Bella sono e non ho niente da omettere :mexican:.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> brunettiano nel senso di brunetta che "ogni tanto" cade nel fondamentalismo.........
> ......confermo!!!!!!!!! le donne separate sono totalmente incapaci d'intendere e di volere!!!....andrebbero internate!!!!....sono un pericolo per loro stesse e per il mondo con il loro modo di fare da agnelli sacrificali tra le fauci dei lupi cattivi....
> 
> di stronzi è pieno il mondo, qualsiasi genere di cui si parli........allo stesso modo di brave persone


Le separate non sono interdette, però c’è chi utilizza uno stato di depressione e confusione, come c’è chi lo fa fornendo alcol.
Certamente chi lo fa lo farebbe anche con altre, ma magari senza lo stato di confusione con lui non ci parlerebbero nemmeno.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> L'ho inteso il tuo senso.
> 
> Io credo solo che sia pirla, in quanto tale già inidoneo a me, senza nemmeno scomodare la mia modalità del  " no, perché...".
> 
> Tutto qui.


Pirla e merda :mexican:


----------



## Foglia (12 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pirla e merda :mexican:


Anche un po' merda, si


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le separate non sono interdette, però c’è chi utilizza uno stato di depressione e confusione, *come c’è chi lo fa fornendo alcol.*
> Certamente chi lo fa lo farebbe anche con altre, ma magari senza lo stato di confusione con lui non ci parlerebbero nemmeno.


Ti fermo. L'alcol non si fornisce. Si beve quando lo si vuole bere.
Se l'uomo offre qualcosa da bere a una donna, ella quando accetta è solitamente abituata a bere.
Conosco donne che bevono parecchio.
Una, l'estate scorsa, vedendo che io nicchiavo di fronte all'offerta di un mezzo bicchiere di vino, mi disse: "Io non mi fido di chi non beve". E si scolò una bottiglia intera.
Mia moglie non beve mai. Noi in genere siamo abbastanza astemi. Ma siamo una rarità.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ti fermo. L'alcol non si fornisce. Si beve quando lo si vuole bere.
> Se l'uomo offre qualcosa da bere a una donna, ella quando accetta è solitamente abituata a bere.
> Conosco donne che bevono parecchio.
> Una, l'estate scorsa, vedendo che io nicchiavo di fronte all'offerta di un mezzo bicchiere di vino, mi disse: "Io non mi fido di chi non beve". E si scolò una bottiglia intera.
> Mia moglie non beve mai. Noi in genere siamo abbastanza astemi. Ma siamo una rarità.


Dai hai capito cosa intendo.


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto perché non siamo né genitori né psicologi del partner e non dobbiamo preservarli, soprattutto non dobbiamo preservarlo dalla nostra autentica natura.
> Se si preserva qualcuno si preserva se stessi dalla possibilità che la nostra autenticità non piaccia e di essere non solo abbandonato, ma disprezzato.
> Ma io sono una bella persona e più mi conosci più scopri quanto Bella sono e non ho niente da omettere :mexican:.


Una volta, prima che mi tradisse, mia moglie, dopo aver fatto l'amore, mi confessò che aveva pensato nel mentre a un altro.
Io che non avrei mai pensato a lei tra braccia altrui le risposi pensando che può capitare come dice la "letteratura" (basta fare una banalissima ricerca su internet o leggere un libro sulla sessualità https://www.alessandropellizzari.com/fai-lamore-pensando-a-un-altro/).
Gran cazzata.
Lei tentò di aprirsi con me anche in altre occasioni, ma trovò una persona impreparata.
Ed è solo un esempio.
Ognuno di noi ha delle parti oscure che è meglio tenere celate quando fanno male.
Cosa avrei potuto fare? Potevo avere una soluzione? Potevo esserle utile?


----------



## patroclo (12 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pirla e merda :mexican:


:bleble:



Cielo ha detto:


> Anche un po' merda, si


....ma non ditelo in giro


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dai hai capito cosa intendo.


La ragazza di un mio amico prese a baciarmi mentre ero ubriaco tanti anni fa. Lei era sobria.
Manco me ne accorsi.
Lei disse che ero stato io a prendere l'iniziativa, io so solo che a un certo punto me ne resi conto, ma era già da un po' che stava sopra di me e  che avevo la sua lingua in bocca.
Ovviamente continuai, la cosa mi piaceva e andammo oltre.
Dopo un po' entrambi ci rendemmo conto che il mio amico era sparito e passammo la notte a cercarlo in giro.
Da ragazzi si beve per stordirsi, lo fanno uomini e donne. Ci si diverte a stare fuori. Si è più sé stessi e ci si lascia andare. Cosa ben diversa dalla droga dello stupro, che è indotta: se una persona beve in compagnia di qualcuno lo fa consapevolmente per avere certi effetti, altrimenti rifiuta. Se una dopo aver bevuto un po' si mette a ballare nuda sul tavolo ti assicuro che non è solo un prodotto dell'alcol... Io quella ragazza non l'avrei mai baciata da sobrio, né mi sarei mai fatto baciare. Non sarebbe mai accaduto perché avrei pensato prima di farlo che era la ragazza del mio amico e che non era giusto per lui, ma questo non significa che a me non piacesse e io non avessi voglia di baciarla. 
Alla mia età ne conosco alcune che sono delle spugne, dopo dicono esattamente quello che pensano. Probabilmente è una loro esigenza.


----------



## Marjanna (12 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, è la versione opportunistica corrispondente al femminile. Che dire? Appena le conosci le eviti. Idem per gli uomini.
> Però ciò non toglie che si possano avere esperienze in cui il sesso è preponderante rispetto al resto che possono essere molto piacevoli sia per l'uomo che per la donna.
> L'esperienza (anche solo) sessuale non è affatto secondaria rispetto a quella affettiva.
> Dalla tua frase emergeva (per come l'ho letta io) la figura di una donna facilmente  manipolabile dagli uomini, passiva nell'espressione della propria sessualità, destinata a essere vittima di uomini di pochi scrupoli.
> ...


Tu cosa intendi per passiva nell'espressione della propria sessualità?


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Tu cosa intendi per passiva nell'espressione della propria sessualità?


Che lascia decidere all'uomo.


----------



## Marjanna (12 Luglio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> brunettiano nel senso di brunetta che "ogni tanto" cade nel fondamentalismo.........
> ......confermo!!!!!!!!! le donne separate sono totalmente incapaci d'intendere e di volere!!!....andrebbero internate!!!!....sono un pericolo per loro stesse e per il mondo con il loro modo di fare da agnelli sacrificali tra le fauci dei lupi cattivi....
> 
> di stronzi è pieno il mondo, qualsiasi genere di cui si parli........allo stesso modo di brave persone


Ok. Io seguo questo forum da poco tempo, non ho ancora elaborato un'idea definitiva negli utenti che partecipano, per moltissimi non l'ho proprio elaborata, qualcuno mi colpisce di più per come si esprime, ad esempio Ipazia mi sembra arguta.
La frase che esprimi sulle donne separate è bella forte, magari sbaglio ma si percepisce quasi rabbia tra le tue parole. Probabilmente la mia espressione è stata sentita allo stesso modo.


----------



## patroclo (12 Luglio 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ok. Io seguo questo forum da poco tempo, non ho ancora elaborato un'idea definitiva negli utenti che partecipano, per moltissimi non l'ho proprio elaborata, qualcuno mi colpisce di più per come si esprime, ad esempio Ipazia mi sembra arguta.
> La frase che esprimi sulle donne separate è bella forte, magari sbaglio ma si percepisce quasi rabbia tra le tue parole. Probabilmente la mia espressione è stata sentita allo stesso modo.


....veramente era ironica. Sono un po' stufo di sentire parlare le donne come di una "specie protetta", al di là del discorso violenza che è effettivamente un problema reale, ti sei espressa ( come spesso fa brunetta) usando gli stereotipi della donna debole in balia dell'uomo predatore affamato.
Tutti abbiamo delle debolezze, abbiamo solo modi diversi di esprimerle, a noi uomini è stato istituzionalmente negato per millenni di poterle far trapelare e questo ha creato non pochi problemi in passato e anche adesso ovviamente, adesso che teoricamente le differenze tra i sessi, almeno in molti ambiti, sembrano livellate.
Ma il pregiudizio è duro a morire....


----------



## Marjanna (12 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Che lascia decidere all'uomo.


Mi ero posta la domanda. Non so ad altri ma leggere questo forum (non questo topic ma vari interventi nei topic, pensieri, riflessioni ed esperienze degli utenti) mi ha portato una certa confusione, associato ad un periodo in cui comunque sto cercando di guardarmi dentro.


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....veramente era ironica. Sono un po' stufo di sentire parlare le donne come di una "specie protetta", al di là del discorso violenza che è effettivamente un problema reale, ti sei espressa ( come spesso fa brunetta) usando gli stereotipi della donna debole in balia dell'uomo predatore affamato.
> Tutti abbiamo delle debolezze, abbiamo solo modi diversi di esprimerle, a noi uomini è stato istituzionalmente negato per millenni di poterle far trapelare e questo ha creato non pochi problemi in passato e anche adesso ovviamente, adesso che teoricamente le differenze tra i sessi, almeno in molti ambiti, sembrano livellate.
> Ma il pregiudizio è duro a morire....


:up:


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mi ero posta la domanda. Non so ad altri ma leggere questo forum (non questo topic ma vari interventi nei topic, pensieri, riflessioni ed esperienze degli utenti) *mi ha portato una certa confusion*e, associato ad un periodo in cui comunque sto cercando di guardarmi dentro.


E' positivo.


----------



## Stark72 (12 Luglio 2018)

Da un paio di annetti non uso mai mezzi termini, se è NO è no, niente zuccherini (capita pure a noi maschietti di ritrovarci ad avere avancessssss non gradite).

In effetti ho fatto una discreta collezione di "STRONZO", "TESTA DI CAZZO" e vaffa vari anche perché alcune donne ritengono che un rifiuto sia lesa maestà:rotfl:

Però almeno mi sono evitato lo stress da edulcorazione del rifiuto :up:


----------



## Marjanna (12 Luglio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....veramente era ironica. Sono un po' stufo di sentire parlare le donne come di una "specie protetta", al di là del discorso violenza che è effettivamente un problema reale, ti sei espressa ( come spesso fa brunetta) usando gli stereotipi della donna debole in balia dell'uomo predatore affamato.
> Tutti abbiamo delle debolezze, abbiamo solo modi diversi di esprimerle, a noi uomini è stato istituzionalmente negato per millenni di poterle far trapelare e questo ha creato non pochi problemi in passato e anche adesso ovviamente, adesso che teoricamente le differenze tra i sessi, almeno in molti ambiti, sembrano livellate.
> Ma il pregiudizio è duro a morire....


Ho capito. E' sicuramente qualcosa che mi porta a riflettere. Grazie


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Una volta, prima che mi tradisse, mia moglie, dopo aver fatto l'amore, mi confessò che aveva pensato nel mentre a un altro.
> Io che non avrei mai pensato a lei tra braccia altrui le risposi pensando che può capitare come dice la "letteratura" (basta fare una banalissima ricerca su internet o leggere un libro sulla sessualità https://www.alessandropellizzari.com/fai-lamore-pensando-a-un-altro/).
> Gran cazzata.
> Lei tentò di aprirsi con me anche in altre occasioni, ma trovò una persona impreparata.
> ...


Questo è un altro problema ed è il rifiuto di ciò che ci crea dissonanza cognitiva rispetto a una idea del partner e della relazione.
Non è infrequente che chi tradisce butti lì cose come battute nel modo e nel momento più adatto perché vengano accantonate.


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è un altro problema ed è il rifiuto di ciò che ci crea dissonanza cognitiva rispetto a una idea del partner e della relazione.
> Non è infrequente che chi tradisce butti lì cose come battute nel modo e nel momento più adatto perché vengano accantonate.


Non era una battuta.
Ne abbiamo parlato per mezz'ora.
Semplicemente io non ho colto, non potevo cogliere.
Pensavo a lei come era da anni, a noi in conseguenza di quel lei e a me sempre allo stresso punto, mentre tutto in lei stava cambiando.
Se fossi stato al suo passo, in grado di capire cosa stava cambiando in lei, avrei avuto consapevolezza di quello che mi stava dicendo.
E delle cazzate che le ho risposto.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non era una battuta.
> Ne abbiamo parlato per mezz'ora.
> Semplicemente io non ho colto, non potevo cogliere.
> Pensavo a lei come era da anni, a noi in conseguenza di quel lei e a me sempre allo stresso punto, mentre tutto stava cambiando.


In quella mezz’ora se n’è guardata bene di farti capire.


----------



## Foglia (12 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In quella mezz’ora se n’è guardata bene di farti capire.


Lo credo pure io.


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In quella mezz’ora se n’è guardata bene di farti capire.





Cielo ha detto:


> Lo credo pure io.


Orsù, e che doveva farmi? Uno schemino?
Se una donna ti dice "Scopando con te ho pensato a un altro", non bisogna rispondere prendendo spunto dal manuale di psicologia secondo Cosmopolitan e pensare che all'80% delle persone succede e che è una fantasia che blablabla...
No, bisogna capire che quella donna ha voglia di scoparsi un altro e che probabilmente sta pensando solo a quando e come farlo. Cosa che io non ho fatto perché pensavo a lei come a una donna che da sposata non avrebbe tradito mai.
Quella donna a cui pensavo però già non esisteva più. Era cambiata. E nel cambiamento già mi stava escludendo.
Come si può pensare a un dialogo esplicito "for dummies" quando già si sta percorrendo un'altra strada?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In quella mezz’ora se n’è guardata bene di farti capire.


Quoto
A parte che se mio marito mi avesse detto una cosa così non credo avrei reagito benissimo


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Orsù, e che doveva farmi? Uno schemino?
> Se una donna ti dice "Scopando con te ho pensato a un altro", non bisogna rispondere prendendo spunto dal manuale di psicologia secondo Cosmopolitan e pensare che all'80% delle persone succede e che è una fantasia che blablabla...
> No, bisogna capire che quella donna ha voglia di scoparsi un altro e che probabilmente sta pensando solo a quando e come farlo. Cosa che io non ho fatto perché pensavo a lei come a una donna che da sposata non avrebbe tradito mai.
> Quella donna a cui pensavo però già non esisteva più. Era cambiata.


Ma a me sarebbe fregato un cazzo di che intenzioni avesse
Mi basta che mentre scopi con me pensi a un altro e sei anche così coglione da dirmelo


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto
> A parte che se mio marito mi avesse detto una cosa così non credo avrei reagito benissimo


Perché sai che cosa vuol dire, avendone esperienza.
Ora io non reagirei affatto bene.
All'epoca mi era sembrato strano e avevo solo drizzato un po' le antenne.
Dopo l'ho capito.


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma a me sarebbe fregato un cazzo di che intenzioni avesse
> Mi basta che mentre scopi con me pensi a un altro e sei anche così coglione da dirmelo


Fatti un giro on line ed è pieno di interventi del tipo "Fare l'amore pensando a un altro":
sembra -:sonar::sonar:- sia una fantasia (!?!) comune.
A me non è mai venuta.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Perché sai che cosa vuol dire, avendone esperienza.
> Ora io non reagirei affatto bene.
> All'epoca mi era sembrato strano e avevo solo drizzato un po' le antenne.
> Dopo l'ho capito.


Sai che non ho capito?
A me non è mai accaduto di essere a letto con qualcuno e pensare di essere con qualcun altro perché non sarei in quel letto in quel caso
Non c’entra nulla con il fatto che poi a letto con un altro ci sei andata o ci andrai


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sai che non ho capito?
> A me non è mai accaduto di essere a letto con qualcuno e pensare di essere con qualcun altro perché non sarei in quel letto in quel caso


Ok, ma avendo tradito comprendi che esiste il desiderio per qualcun altro.
Io no, non all'epoca. Per me l'unico desiderio era verso mia moglie e ovviamente proiettavo questa mia visione anche su di lei.
Non credevo possibile che lei desiderasse fare l'amore per davvero con un altro.
La leggevo come fantasia.


----------



## Foglia (12 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Orsù, e che doveva farmi? Uno schemino?
> Se una donna ti dice "Scopando con te ho pensato a un altro", non bisogna rispondere prendendo spunto dal manuale di psicologia secondo Cosmopolitan e pensare che all'80% delle persone succede e che è una fantasia che blablabla...
> No, bisogna capire che quella donna ha voglia di scoparsi un altro e che probabilmente sta pensando solo a quando e come farlo. Cosa che io non ho fatto perché pensavo a lei come a una donna che da sposata non avrebbe tradito mai.
> Quella donna a cui pensavo però già non esisteva più. Era cambiata. E nel cambiamento già mi stava escludendo.
> Come si può pensare a un dialogo esplicito "for dummies" quando già si sta percorrendo un'altra strada?


Mi hai anzitutto evocato una cosa che mi disse mio marito. Quando mi ero decisa a interrompere i rapporti sessuali. "Allora mi autorizzi ad andare con le puttane". Ebbi una sensazione di una cosa già fatta, ma al contempo quella che non mi interessava.
Chiusa parentesi, che con quello che dici tu c'entra poco, tutto sommato.
E per me si.
Meglio avrebbe fatto a tacere, o ad essere esplicita a dire che non le bastavi. A tacere se non aveva certezza del perché.
Fossi in te gliene parlerei ADESSO, giusto a chiarire che va bene provare a capire, ma non va bene farsi responsabili di scelte altrui non discusse. Perché non ne avete discusso. Facile discuterne inducendo l'altro a dire "e' normale ". E poi scaricargli pure addosso il fatto che non ti ha ascoltata.
Se posso un consiglio: preoccupati di ascoltare un po' meno  
Soprattutto ascolta quello che ti viene detto, e non quello che e' frutto di una interpretazione possibile solo a ritroso.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ok, ma avendo tradito comprendi che esiste il desiderio per qualcun altro.
> Io no, non all'epoca. Per me l'unico desiderio era verso mia moglie e ovviamente proiettavo questa mia visione anche su di lei.
> Non credevo possibile che lei desiderasse fare l'amore per davvero con un altro.
> La leggevo come fantasia.


Tanto per cambiare non ci capiamo
Io capisco il desiderio per un altro. Non capisco che lo porti nel nostro letto e non capisco che me lo dici
La fantasia è "mi piacerebbe fare sesso con un altro", diverso da "mentre scopavo con te pensavo ci fosse un altro al tuo posto"


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mi hai anzitutto evocato una cosa che mi disse mio marito. Quando mi ero decisa a interrompere i rapporti sessuali. "Allora mi autorizzi ad andare con le puttane". Ebbi una sensazione di una cosa già fatta, ma al contempo quella che non mi interessava.
> Chiusa parentesi, che con quello che dici tu c'entra poco, tutto sommato.
> E per me si.
> Meglio avrebbe fatto a tacere, o ad essere esplicita a dire che non le bastavi. A tacere se non aveva certezza del perché.
> ...


:applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mi hai anzitutto evocato una cosa che mi disse mio marito. Quando mi ero decisa a interrompere i rapporti sessuali. "Allora mi autorizzi ad andare con le puttane". Ebbi una sensazione di una cosa già fatta, ma al contempo quella che non mi interessava.
> Chiusa parentesi, che con quello che dici tu c'entra poco, tutto sommato.
> E per me si.
> Meglio avrebbe fatto a tacere, o ad essere esplicita a dire che non le bastavi. A tacere se non aveva certezza del perché.
> ...


E' uno dei cambiamenti che ho intrapreso.
Ieri una mia amica mentre discutevano di altre cose mi ha detto che mi trova cambiato, meno... comprensivo, diciamo. E non era un giudizio negativo, eh.
Sul parlarne adesso, ma no. Basta.
E' roba superata, e forse dovrei essere io a doverle dire altre cose, che però ritengo, avendo maggior intuito di me, lei abbia compreso benissimo.
Io non credo più si debba dire tutto. Si deve dire solo quello che fa star bene entrambi.
Il resto va risolto da soli.


----------



## Foglia (12 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> :applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:


Va bene analizzare le proprie manchevolezze, ma ribaltarsi addosso anche l'evidenza contraria no.
Come non va bene impostare la vita  (ed e' una conseguenza diretta) su segnali "occulti" che non si è stati in grado di decodificare. Te credo. In questo caso, era impossibile. Se poi comunque ci si crea una colpa addosso per quelli "mancati" e' diabolico  

Se poi l'altra parte sente pure che ti responsabilizzi per questa cosa, mi viene da dire che nessuno e' così importante, a parte un figlio (verso cui si farebbe del gran male, comunque) per farti perdere il senso di analisi.
Ne so qualcosa eh.


----------



## Foglia (12 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E' uno dei cambiamenti che ho intrapreso.
> Ieri una mia amica mentre discutevano di altre cose mi ha detto che mi trova cambiato, meno... comprensivo, diciamo. E non era un giudizio negativo, eh.
> Sul parlarne adesso, ma no. Basta.
> E' roba superata, e forse dovrei essere io a doverle dire altre cose, che però ritengo, avendo maggior intuito di me, lei abbia compreso benissimo.
> ...


E invece questo punto lo risolverei con lei, in massima chiarezza.
Visto che ad oggi ti stai colpevolizzando.
Guarda un po'.


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> E invece questo punto lo risolverei con lei, in massima chiarezza.
> Visto che ad oggi ti stai colpevolizzando.
> Guarda un po'.


Non mi sto colpevolizzando per niente.
Diciamo che mi disconosco, ma dopo 5 anni da quel giorno che ricordo come facente parte del passato ho fatto anch'io parecchi cambiamenti.
Posso pensare di aver affrontato la situazione all'epoca in maniera sbagliata, diciamo, ingenua?
E' un mio giudizio, su come io ho approcciato la situazione. Lei non c'entra niente in questo giudizio.
E un mio constatare  quanto sia cambiato, che è un po' come guardare una vecchia foto e non riconoscersi più.
Se guardo le foto di quell'epoca in effetti succede la stessa cosa. Si cambia, per fortuna.
Si è capito?


----------



## Foglia (12 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non mi sto colpevolizzando per niente.
> Diciamo che mi disconosco, ma dopo 5 anni da quel giorno che ricordo come facente parte del passato ho fatto anch'io parecchi cambiamenti.
> Posso pensare di aver affrontato la situazione all'epoca in maniera sbagliata, diciamo, ingenua?
> E' un mio giudizio, su come io ho approcciato la situazione. Lei non c'entra niente in questo giudizio.
> ...


No.
Ho capito che sei quasi ossessionato dal capire, al punto che ti critichi perché avresti potuto o dovuto capire che quando lei ti diceva  "mi sono vista con un altro" non avresti dovuto risponderle con le banalità che invero le sono state più che bene.


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> *Va bene analizzare le proprie manchevolezze*, .


Quello non l'ho mai fatto qui né con nessun altro estraneo alla coppia, perché non sarebbe comprensibile.


----------



## Foglia (12 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quello non l'ho mai fatto qui né con nessun altro estraneo alla coppia, perché non sarebbe comprensibile.


E allora dovrei concludere che la considerazione che hai fatto poco fa (non ho colto il segnale, non ho ascoltato, ho risposto banalità) sia un tuo modo per esorcizzare quello che pensi veramente dentro di te.

Non so darmi altre spiegazioni.


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> No.
> Ho capito che sei quasi ossessionato dal capire, al punto che ti critichi perché avresti potuto o dovuto capire che quando lei ti diceva  "mi sono vista con un altro" non avresti dovuto risponderle con le banalità che invero le sono state più che bene.


Uhm, ma sinceramente io non sono ossessionato da niente.
Mi vengono in mente degli esempi e li riporto, potrei evitare di citarli e buttarla solo sulla teoria, ma a me piace dare anche un po' di vita alle parole.
Il dialogo in una coppia non è la panacea, non risolve nulla, perché implica una vicinanza che quando si vuole tradire non c'è più.
Ma pensi che io direi a mia moglie "Mi piace una e mi piacerebbe farmela", o peggio ancora "Mi sogno una di notte che non sei tu?".
Ma secondo te sarebbe utile alla coppia una rivelazione del genere? Farebbe  stare meglio mia moglie sapere che ha di fianco una persona sincera a tal punto da farle male?
E' una gran cagata, come lo è stata quella di dirmi che pensava a un altro scopando con me. E io ho risposto a una cagata da coglione, perché non avevo colto l'essenza di quello che stava dicendomi, ovvero una cagata. E così doveva risolversi: cara, stai dicendo una cagata. Ed è quello che direi ora, perché sarebbe espressione di quello che sono ora.
Certe rivelazioni sono inaccettabili in una coppia. Ma poiché prima o poi tutti vengono a contatto con il desiderio verso qualcun altro, che ognuno lo tenga per sé e lo risolva da solo evitando stupide e incomprensibili condivisioni.
Il significato del mio discorso in ultima analisi è semplicemente questo.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm, ma sinceramente io non sono ossessionato da niente.
> Mi vengono in mente degli esempi e li riporto, potrei evitare di citarli e buttarla solo sulla teoria, ma a me piace dare anche un po' di vita alle parole.
> Il dialogo in una coppia non è la panacea, non risolve nulla, perché implica una vicinanza che quando si vuole tradire non c'è più.
> Ma pensi che io direi a mia moglie "Mi piace una e mi piacerebbe farmela", o peggio ancora "Mi sogno una di notte che non sei tu?".
> ...


doveva risolversi con "ma vafanculo e vai a scopare con quello che pensavi fosse qui"


----------



## Foglia (12 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm, ma sinceramente io non sono ossessionato da niente.
> Mi vengono in mente degli esempi e li riporto, potrei evitare di citarli e buttarla solo sulla teoria, ma a me piace dare anche un po' di vita alle parole.
> Il dialogo in una coppia non è la panacea, non risolve nulla, perché implica una vicinanza che quando si vuole tradire non c'è più.
> Ma pensi che io direi a mia moglie "Mi piace una e mi piacerebbe farmela", o peggio ancora "Mi sogno una di notte che non sei tu?".
> ...



Ascolta  [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] però.
Non sono l'unica ad avere letto quello che hai scritto poco fa. 
Se e' una parte di cui non vuoi parlare, e' un conto. Ne ho pure io.
Ma non sono io fessa ad avere letto quello che hai scritto.
Concordo sulla risposta"e' una cagata", comunque. Finita qui, ci mancherebbe


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> doveva risolversi con "ma vafanculo e vai a scopare con quello che pensavi fosse qui"


Esatto.

Questa è la risposta che darei ora a chiunque, ma che non ero in grado di dare all'epoca.
D'altronde, oggi riesco anche molto più spesso a essere d'accordo con te.:carneval:


----------



## Foglia (12 Luglio 2018)

Aggiornamento freschissimo 

L'ho incontrato poco prima di andare a prendere mio figlio. Stavo di corsa per andare allo sportello bancomat, lui sbuca dall'angolo in bici, rigorosamente sul marciapiede  (come sempre quando l'ho visto in bici).
Ciao! E poi mi fa "ma non sei partita?". Anziché farmi pigliare dall'imbarazzo e dalla "rimuginazione" della mia sfiga, gli ho risposto "ciao... Scusa sono di corsa... No, non sono ancora partita, hai voglia quanto manca ad agosto" (quest'ultima parte con un bel sorriso. Ciao ciao. Ah... E salutami moglie e figlio. basta.

Sarà chiaro? 

Bon. Credo che il prossimo messaggio non ci sarà


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Aggiornamento freschissimo
> 
> L'ho incontrato poco prima di andare a prendere mio figlio. Stavo di corsa per andare allo sportello bancomat, lui sbuca dall'angolo in bici, rigorosamente sul marciapiede  (come sempre quando l'ho visto in bici).
> Ciao! E poi mi fa "ma non sei partita?". Anziché farmi pigliare dall'imbarazzo e dalla "rimuginazione" della mia sfiga, gli ho risposto "ciao... Scusa sono di corsa... No, non sono ancora partita, hai voglia quanto manca ad agosto" (quest'ultima parte con un bel sorriso. Ciao ciao. Ah... E salutami moglie e figlio. basta.
> ...


Per me sì è chiaro.


----------



## Foglia (15 Settembre 2018)

*Vi aggiorno pure io*

... Comunque a furia di sbatterci il muso sono diventata più stronza 

L'altro giorno lo incrocio, sempre al parco. Non l'avevo manco visto, sento dietro di me una bici che si ferma, costui che mi saluta, fa dietrofront e mi taglia letteralmente la strada con la bici.
Saluto.
Vedo la bici in mezzo ai coglioni.
Lo fulmino. Poi faccio finta di niente e gli dico "scusa, sono di fretta".
Si è levato più veloce della luce, bofonchiando "ho capito che non RIUSCIREMO mai a parlare :rotfl:

Raga', sto crescendo  :carneval:


----------

